# Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

						Am Rundfunkbeitrag in Deutschland führt kein Weg vorbei. Das hatten bereits deutsche Gerichte entschieden, doch eines war sich nicht sicher und fragte nach. Nun kommt auch eine Bestätigung vom Europäischen Gerichtshof.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*


----------



## Arkintosz (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

OK - Dann muss man eben eine Partei wählen, die ihn abschafft, bzw. stark verringert.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich bin für Rundfunk Gebühren hab kein Bock auf weitere rtl2 Sendern.

Man sollte vlt reformieren, braucht man viele Sender? 

Lieber Themen , statt regionale sendern?  Solche ideen halt. 

Obwohl bei mir  3 sat oder Arte auf dauerschleife läuft , die  will ich nicht vermissen


----------



## empy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> OK - Dann muss man eben eine Partei wählen, die ihn abschafft, bzw. stark verringert.



Allgemein wäre ein bisschen Abwechslung in der Regierung mal ganz nett. Man kann nicht immer jammern, sich dann alle vier Jahre wieder den gleichen Haufen an den Hals wählen und sich dann ärgern, dass sich nichts ändert. Blöd nur, dass die größte Verschiebung im Moment in Richtung des braunblauen, neoliberalen Fliegenfängervereins zu sein scheint.


----------



## h_tobi (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> OK - Dann muss man eben eine Partei wählen, die ihn abschafft, bzw. stark verringert.



 genau meine Meinung.

Viva EU, ich hoffe, dass dann alle Länder in der EU pauschal die Rundfunkgebühr einführen
müssen, mal sehen, ob es dann nicht nachträglich doch noch Änderungen geben wird. 
(Nicht jeder ist so gierig wie die ÖR in DE)

Naja, die nächste Europawahl kommt, die werden sich wundern! 

@Tengri, 
die Privaten kannst du ignorieren und musst nicht zwangsweise zahlen.
Deine Meinung habe ich zu den ÖR und muss zahlen, obwohl ich sie nicht gucke!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Rundfunk Gebühren hab kein Bock auf weitere rtl2 Sendern.
> 
> Man sollte vlt reformieren, braucht man viele Sender?
> 
> Lieber Themen , statt regionale sendern?  Solche ideen halt.



also ich finde gerade die regionalen angebote super. mdr zum beispiel. ^^
aber grundsätzlich wäre ich auch für weniger sender.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Sofern der Rundfunkbeitrag nicht abgeschafft werden kann - wonach es wohl aussieht - gehört er zumindest massiv überarbeitet.

Ein Fernsehsender, ein bundesweiter Radiosender und ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Internetauftritt reichen. Dazu noch zurück zur ursprüngliche Aufgabe und gut ist.

Alles andere kann verschlüsselt werden und mit Zusatzgebühren freiwillig angeboten werden. Aber das Grundangebot kann massiv verkleinert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*


Danke, denn unabhängige Presse ist wichtig. Wer und warum unabhängige und damit kritische Presse abschaffen will, sollte jedem klar sein.

Alleine die Tagesschau,, Arte und DLF sind mit die Gebühren mehr als wert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich bin für die Abschaffung der Rundfunkgebühr und Abschaffung der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender.
Anschauen tu ich die eh nicht soll aber dafür zahlen.


----------



## azzih (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Find Zwanni pro Monat zu viel für das Gebotene, aber auch das was ich dann letztendlich in Anspruch nehme. Das System einer steuerfinanzierten und unabhängigen Presse ist an sich aber nicht schlecht. 
Allerdings glaube ich eben das die hunderten öffentlich rechtlichen Radiostationen und zig verschiedene TV Programme nicht nötig sind. Hier reichen auch ARD+ZDF plus vielleicht ein Doku Sender. Auch will ich das wenn ich schon zahle der Content auch im Netz in der Mediathek erscheinen wird und dort auch bleibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Abschaffung der Rundfunkgebühr und Abschaffung der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender.
> Anschauen tu ich die eh nicht soll aber dafür zahlen.


Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Unabhängige Berichterstattung ist sehr wichtig.
Daher bin ich dafür, dass man die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender überarbeitet und die Politiker aus dem Räten entfernt. Die haben da nichts zu suchen.
Ebenso haben die Kirchen in den Räten nichts verloren.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.





Ich rauche nicht und trinke kein Alkohol, bekomme ich  meine krankenkassen beiträge zurück?  wieso soll ich andere mittragen und die zahlen das gleiche wie ich, die ganzen lungen und nierenkranken ? pfeif auf gegenseitige stützen 
/ironie


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.



Fun Fact. Ich bekommen ohne Kinder kein Kindergeld, auch wenn das Gerät dafür vorhanden ist.  Ist ja in etwa die Logik der Rundfunkgebühr. 

Darüber hinaus, sind die Beispiele denkbar schlecht, dann die sind steuerfinanziert. Unser Parlament kann ja gerne demokratisch eine Rundfunksteuer erlassen. Das wäre zumindest konsequent.


----------



## ghorgal (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von  Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum  Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese  Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig  davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.


Naja, er hat schon recht. Ich hätte kein Problem 2-3 qualitativ gute öffentliche Sender zu haben aber warum müssen es ca. 20 Sender sein??? Hinzu kommt noch der Hörfunk...
Das ist einfach zuviel des Guten und kostet mich mal eben 200 Önken im Jahr für Müll-TV. Werbefrei geht ja auch nicht mehr, da den Managern sonst Kohle fehlt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



ghorgal schrieb:


> Naja, er hat schon recht. Ich hätte kein Problem 2-3 qualitativ gute öffentliche Sender zu haben aber warum müssen es ca. 20 Sender sein??? Hinzu kommt noch der Hörfunk...
> Das ist einfach zuviel des Guten und kostet mich mal eben 200 Önken im Jahr für Müll-TV.



Was ist denn an den öffentlich rechtlichen Müll TV?
Investigativer Journalismus siehst du bei den Privatsendern jedenfalls nicht. Und Dokus auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den öffentlich rechtlichen Müll TV?
> Investigativer Journalismus siehst du bei den Privatsendern jedenfalls nicht. Und Dokus auch nicht.



N24 und NTV leben quasi von Dokus. Und insbesondere der Spiegel - und andere private Zeitungen - sind doch für investigativen Journalismus bekannt. Der Spiegel hat zur Aufklärung von Skandalen und Vertuschungen wohl deutlich mehr beigragen, als jede andere Zeitung im Land.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, denn unabhängige Presse ist wichtig. Wer und warum unabhängige und damit kritische Presse abschaffen will, sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Alleine die Tagesschau,, Arte und DLF sind mit die Gebühren mehr als wert.



Wenn es dir die gebühren wert ist, dann darfst du ja weiter zahlen in einem optionalen Angebot. Alle anderen waeren frei das Angebot nicht zu nutzen und zu zahlen. 

Ich ess auch gerne schweinehaxen und erwarte nicht dass die der Staat jeden Montag fuer 10 Euro an die Haustüre aller deutschen liefert und alle dafuer zahlen muessen. Soll ja auch Vegetarier geben die nicht so gerne haxen essen.... Muessen die die dann trotzdem in Empfang nehmen und bezahlen obwohl sie sie nicht essen?


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn es dir die gebühren wert ist, dann darfst du ja weiter zahlen in einem optionalen Angebot. Alle anderen waeren frei das Angebot nicht zu nutzen und zu zahlen.
> 
> Ich ess auch gerne schweinehaxen und erwarte nicht dass die der Staat jeden Montag fuer 10 Euro an die Haustüre aller deutschen liefert und alle dafuer zahlen muessen. Soll ja auch Vegetarier geben die nicht so gerne haxen essen.... Muessen die die dann trotzdem in Empfang nehmen und bezahlen obwohl sie sie nicht essen?



wird Fleisch net subventioniert ?


----------



## Arkintosz (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, denn unabhängige Presse ist wichtig. Wer und warum unabhängige und damit kritische Presse abschaffen will, sollte jedem klar sein.


Es geht hauptsächlich nicht um das Abschaffen - eigentlich ist den meisten egal, ob sie komplett abgeschafft wird, oder nur minimiert wird. Es ist aber eine erschmetternde Mehrheit dafür, dass mindestens die Kosten und vor allem die Bandbreite der Angebote reduziert werden und die Strukturen reformiert werden.

Nehmen wir mich als Beispiel:
Ich gebe für Unterhaltung pro Monat vielleicht 10€ aus. Fast das doppelte muss ich monatlich für etwas abdrücken, das ich nicht für unterstützenswert halte. Beim Radioprogramm könnte ich einschlafen und lege regelmäßig eine eigene CD ein.

Der Konsum televisueller Inhalte ist eine der anspruchslosesten Formen, Zeit zu vergeuden. Selbst das Spielen von Videospielen fordert das Gehirn deutlich mehr. Der Fernseher ist nichts positives für Deutschland. Er ist eines der ärgsten Verblödungsinstrumente.
Dennoch werden die Bürger Deutschlands dazu gezwungen, ihn zu subventionieren. Welchen Sinn soll das ergeben?

Nehmen wir an, man würde statt ca. 20€ im Monat zu zahlen, 2 Stunden lang spazieren gehen. Alle 2 Wochen eine Stunde. Das wäre überaus fördernswert und sollte bei vielen Menschen bereits zu einem signifikanten Rückgewinn an Hirnmasse führen - insbesondere bei denen, die ein starkes Bewegungsdefizit haben.

Wenn man sich überlegt, wie viele (physische oder elektronische) Bücher man sich für den Preis von 210€/ Jahr kaufen könnte - gerade in Form elektronischer Bücher hätte ich jetzt schon eine große Bibliothek aus Wissen auf meiner Festplatte.

Die Daten sprechen eine deutliche Sprache: Der Fernseher wird fast nur noch von alten Menschen (Durschnittsalter 60-70 Jahre) verwendet und bedient damit eine Randgruppe. Die Inhalte werden immer oberflächlicher, langsamer präsentiert und aufbereitet, um von erlahmenden Gehirnen aufgefasst werden zu können, sie zu binden und nicht wieder freizugeben, bis der Körper nach Lebensnotwendigkeiten wie Trinkwasser, Nahrung oder Erleichterung in Feuchträumen schreit. Und als ob dies noch nicht genug wäre, wird man noch mit Werbeinhalten konfrontiert.

Betrachtet man die Themen, sind sie zum großen Teil politischer Natur. Selbst die Spielfilm-Produktionen stehen häufig vor einem bekehrenden Hintergrund zu einer bestimmten Meinung, die häufig nur durch sehr einfache Gedankengänge erwachsen kann. Sie kann ja auch nur den Horizont erreichen, den der jeweilige Drehbuchautor oder die jeweilige Drehbuchautorin sehen können. Hochkarätige, auf substantiellen Daten basierende Einschätzungen sind vielmehr in Büchern und anderen schriftlichen Publikationen auffindbar. Insofern stellt sich die Frage, ob der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk, insbesondere durch die Zusammensetzung der Rundfunkräte, nicht lediglich eine Scheinunabhängigkeit suggerieren soll, um auf perfide Art und Weise die Ansichten der Wähler in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken - bezahlt mit ihrem eigenen Zwangsentgelt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> wird Fleisch net subventioniert ?



Genauso wie agrarproodkte und Lebensmittel im allgemeinen. Ja. Und.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Abschaffung der Rundfunkgebühr und Abschaffung der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender.
> Anschauen tu ich die eh nicht soll aber dafür zahlen.



schön blöd. das is ja wie n handyvertrag mit 50gb lte zu haben und nur die telefonfunktion zu nutzen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

und abgesehen davon finde ich, dass eine derartige nachricht HIER auf PCGH NICHTS zu suchen hat. beschissenster klickbait, sowas.


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich habe nichts gegen die Rundfunkgebühr, sondern gegen den Betrag und das dafür Gebotene. Wären es 5€ im Monat würde ich es abnicken, für 10€ muss es schon deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber jetzt bieten und bei 17,50€ erwarte ich prall gefüllte Mediatheken, einen Musik-Streaming-Dienst, Hörbücher etc......
Ich möchte nicht irgendwelche Sender-Intendanten bezahlen, die teils Pensionen in Höhe von Hunderttausenden von Euros erschleichen und ich komme kaum über die Runden wegen Mindestlohn und muss mir Gedanken machen, wie ich in Zukunft von meiner mageren Rente leben soll.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich bin für die Abschaffung der Pflichtbeiträge. Sollen sie den Mist verschlüsseln und wer es gucken will soll zahlen. Selbst Netflix (4K) und Sky-Ticket sind billiger.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Begründung für diese Zwangsgebühr, es muss jeder Zahlen da die Möglichkeiten bestehen es zu empfangen ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 

Keiner bekommt Kindergeld nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht Kinder zu zeugen.

Keiner bekommt eine Gewinnbeteiligung an irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht daran teilzunehmen...

Man könnte es noch weiter ausmalen mit könnte, eventuell etc pp.

Politiker sind mit in den Aufsichtsräten der Offentlich-Rechtlichen, kein Wunder das diese Zwangsabgabe durch kommt.

Wie war das mit dem Richter vom Bundesgerichtshof... Wäre dieser eigentlich nicht befangen gewesen? 

Man kann da diskutieren und argumentieren , keine Krähe hackt der anderen die Augen aus.

Wir werden einfach nur gemolken.

Wer diesen Quatsch sehen und hören möchte, kann doch gerne dafür bezahlen.

Jeder Haushalt soll zahlen, eine Person wird nur angeschrieben, diese dient dann als Eintreiber der Zwangsgebühr im Haushalt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Abschaffung der  Pflichtbeiträge. Sollen sie den Mist verschlüsseln und wer es gucken  will soll zahlen. Selbst Netflix (4K) und Sky-Ticket sind  billiger.



kannst dich gerne weiter von denen verarschen lassen und es auch noch toll finden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Die Begründung für diese Zwangsgebühr, es muss jeder Zahlen da die Möglichkeiten bestehen es zu empfangen ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Keiner bekommt Kindergeld nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht Kinder zu zeugen.
> Keiner bekommt eine Gewinnbeteiligung an irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht daran teilzunehmen...
> Man könnte es noch weiter ausmalen mit könnte, eventuell etc pp.



"euresgleichen" werden dafür sorgen, dass sich unser heimatland über kurz oder lang selbst von den landkarten tilgt. wenn es denn überhaupt noch zu retten ist.

Rundfunkbeitrag: Schluss mit dem Gejammer - warum ich den Beitrag gerne zahle | STERN.de


und an dieser stelle bin ich auch wieder raus hier - allerdings nicht ohne es nochmals anzumerken:
@PCGH klemmt euch derlei Artikel zukünftig einfach. Und solltet ihr es dennoch nicht lassen können, stellt wenigsten einen Bezug zu PC Games- und Hardware her - sollte ja nun nicht das problem darstellen!?
Danke!


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Jahtari schrieb:


> und abgesehen davon finde ich, dass eine derartige nachricht HIER auf PCGH NICHTS zu suchen hat. beschissenster klickbait, sowas.



Warum?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Warum?



na los, dann ein (vielleicht nur vor)letzter:

zeige. mir. den. bezug. zu. pcgh. IM ARTIKEL, wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> N24 und NTV leben quasi von Dokus. Und insbesondere der Spiegel - und andere private Zeitungen - sind doch für investigativen Journalismus bekannt. Der Spiegel hat zur Aufklärung von Skandalen und Vertuschungen wohl deutlich mehr beigragen, als jede andere Zeitung im Land.



N24 und NTV kaufen Dokus ein, machen aber keine selbst.
Und wer redet von Print Medien?


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Jahtari schrieb:


> na los, dann ein (vielleicht nur vor)letzter:
> 
> zeige. mir. den. bezug. zu. pcgh. IM ARTIKEL, wohlgemerkt!



GEZ und Rundfunk gehören heute noch immer zur digitalen welt und passen als news ganz wunderbar auf eine Seite die sich mit Technik beschäftigt.

Und da die GEZ ja jeden Menschen und somit auch User hier  betrifft oder irgendwann mal betreffen wird, hat die news hier fuer jeden einen Mehrwert.... Das ist selten.... Razerprodukte oder ein Intel 9900 interessieren und betreffen hier evtl nur einen Bruchteil.... Die GEZ geht jeden an


----------



## IP7en (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

In diesem Thread unterhalten mich die Rundfunkgebühren zumindest mal indirekt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich lehne den Rundfunkbeitrag in der Form nach wie vor strikt ab. 

- zu hoher Beitrag
- Werbung trotz Finanzierung durch Zwangsgebühr
- Zu viel Müll im Programm, der nichts mit dem Sendeauftrag zu tun hat
- keine neutrale Berichterstattung


----------



## Alreech (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



empy schrieb:


> Allgemein wäre ein bisschen Abwechslung in der Regierung mal ganz nett. Man kann nicht immer jammern, sich dann alle vier Jahre wieder den gleichen Haufen an den Hals wählen und sich dann ärgern, dass sich nichts ändert. Blöd nur, dass die größte Verschiebung im Moment in Richtung des braunblauen, neoliberalen Fliegenfängervereins zu sein scheint.



Lol. Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk in Deutschland ist nichts anderes als purer Neoliberalismus.
Die Gewinne aus diesem System werden privatisiert in dem z.B. Moderatoren eigene Firmen betreiben die für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender produzieren und dafür viel Geld erhalten.
Die Kosten der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien werden dagegen über den Rundfunkbeitrag sozialisiert, jeder zahlt das gleiche, egal ob Einkommensmillionär oder armer Mindestlohnempfänger.

Gleichzeitig werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender staatlich priviligiert:
- sie dürfen nicht von den Landesmedienanstalten kontrolliert und auch nicht für Schleichwerbung oder andere Verstöße gegen die Rundfunkgestze bestraft werden, 
- sie dürfen wie Behörden Bescheide ausstellen und den Gerichtsvollzieher ohne Urteil vollstrecken lassen - aber sie müssen sich nicht an Gesetze halten die es Behörden verbieten Werbung zu verkaufen oder von Sponsoren Geld zu kassieren
- ihre Angestellten sollen angeblich neutral berichten, aber die Gesetze die bei Beamten das Neutralitätsgebot regeln gelten für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Promis natürlich nicht...
- anders als Behörden müssen sie auch keine Aufträge ausschreiben, was ganz praktisch ist, so konnte der ehemalige Produzent der Lindenstraße die profitable Produktion an seine Tochter vererben...

Klar kann man diese Priviliegen und Vetternwirtschaft gut finden, aber dann sollte man nicht auf angeblich Neoliberale Schimpfen, denn wer so etwas für gut und normal hält ist nichts anderes als eine Neoliberaler für den der Staat nur eine Beute ist die er plündern kann.


----------



## Quake2008 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich finde der Ansatz der bis jetzt verwendet wurde ist falsch. Man sollte sich auf die Verschlüsselung konzentireren, damit keiner Schwarz sieht und anschließend auf die Ermöglichung dies als freiwiligen Beitrag umzustellen. 

Den laut Grundgesetzt darf man mich zu nichts zwingen, oder war das nicht so? 

Mit der GEZ nötigt man mich das Fernseheprogramm in Anspruch zunehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat der ÖR für mich verloren. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich in der Schweiz DLF hören konnte, ohne Internet versteht sich. Das war werbefreies Programm, welches überall, über Landesgrenzen hinweg genutzt werden konnte.
Im Internet braucht es m.M. keinen ÖR, denn es sind tausende andere Medien verfügbar. Die DW hat sich ja auch in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abgeschafft. Den Rest des ÖR wie der UKW-Werbefunk mit Musikunterbrechung oder die ganzen Serien der ARD dürfen die gerne einstellen, denn das gehört nicht zum Informationsauftrag. 


> Den laut Grundgesetzt darf man mich zu nichts zwingen, oder war das nicht so?


Natürlich darf man das, sonst würde doch fast keiner Steuern bezahlen?


----------



## ghorgal (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den öffentlich rechtlichen Müll TV?
> Investigativer Journalismus siehst du bei den Privatsendern jedenfalls nicht. Und Dokus auch nicht.


Hm...hast meinen ersten Satz wohl nicht gelesen. Bist wohl selbst am investigativen Journalismus betreiben...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Man sollte wieder zurück zu den AM-Bereichen gehen und dort dann die Politikprogramme ausstrahlen. Das war zumindest sinnvolles Programm, ohne Werbung. Dinge wie Sportschau, Sportübertragungnen generell, Serien wie Lindenstraße, Wetten dass und der andere Unterhaltungskram sollte da weg. Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle Sendungen wie Frontal21 und Monitor, aber der Fokus liegt beim ÖR scheinbar auf was anderem. Für mich ist das eine große Zuschauerzahl. Frag mal auf der Straße wie viele Leute die Infoprogramme der ARD hörten und wie viele die Musiksender.
Daher kam auch da die Werbung. Diese hat m.M. auch beim ÖR nichts zu suchen. 

Um zum Artikel zurückzukommen: Von mir aus kann der ÖR abgestellt werden, seit dem DLF-Ende auf der Langwelle nutze ich den ÖR so gut wie nicht mehr, gelegentlich mal im Internet ein paar Sendungen wie Frontal21, aber wenn ich das jetzt nicht hätte würde die Welt für mich nicht untergehen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die Rundfunkgebühr, sondern gegen den Betrag und das dafür Gebotene. Wären es 5€ im Monat würde ich es abnicken, für 10€ muss es schon deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber jetzt bieten und bei 17,50€ erwarte ich prall gefüllte Mediatheken, einen Musik-Streaming-Dienst, Hörbücher etc......



Die Mediatheken wurden schon überarbeitet, so dass die 7 Tage Frist wegfällt. Die sind also prall gefüllt. 
Mit Mediathekview kann man die Filme auch runterladen.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Ansatz der bis jetzt verwendet wurde ist falsch. Man sollte sich auf die Verschlüsselung konzentireren, damit keiner Schwarz sieht und anschließend auf die Ermöglichung dies als freiwiligen Beitrag umzustellen.



Warum sollte man etwas, dass die Allgemeinheit bezahlt verschlüsseln? Für allgemeines Kulturgut ist OpenSource sehr sinnvoll. 
Das gilt für alle möglichen Sachen: Inhalt des BGBl oeffentlich: Erstmals offene Gesetze?


----------



## empy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Alreech schrieb:


> Lol. Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk in Deutschland ist nichts anderes als purer Neoliberalismus.



Mh, würde ich so nicht sagen, immerhin ist es etwas, das gemeinsam getragen wird und so was ist Neoliberalen eher ein Dorn im Auge, egal wie dämlich es organisiert wird. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht so genau, worauf du raus willst. Alles was ich sagte war, dass sich mit der aktuellen Regierung nichts ändern wird und dass jetzt zwar anders gewählt wird, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Infernal-jason (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Gerichte sind der größte Witz überhaupt. Wenn man über sowas entscheiden möchte, muss man dass Volk fragen und nicht irgendwelche Gerichte die null Bezug zu den Menschen haben. 

Deutschland hat sich nach 1945 nicht geändert. Diktatur getarnt als Demokratie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> N24 und NTV kaufen Dokus ein, machen aber keine selbst.



Dokus sind Dokus oder nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer redet von Print Medien?



Ich. Warum sollte man die nicht erwähnen? Presse ist Presse.

Der Spiegel macht  einen besseren Job, als der gesamte öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich gucke den Schrott nicht und die kommen mit Argumenten das ich es doch könnte, warum nicht so Regeln das die Leute die Zahlen Zugangsdaten bekommen und diejenigen die nicht zahlen keine bekommen und kein Zugriff auf den content haben. Aber eine so leichte Lösung wäre sicherlich nichts für die Machthaber, dann würden sie erst Mal merken, dass sich kaum einer für den Müll interessiert den sie da produzieren.


----------



## Nobbis (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Am besten wird sein, dass einfach jeder Anbieter von irgend einer Dienstleistung diese einfach mal an jeden Haushalt schickt, also in Rechnung stellt. Könnte ja sein, dass der Bürger diese mal in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man etwas, dass die Allgemeinheit bezahlt verschlüsseln? Für allgemeines Kulturgut ist OpenSource sehr sinnvoll.
> Das gilt für alle möglichen Sachen: Inhalt des BGBl oeffentlich: Erstmals offene Gesetze?


Ganz einfach, warum soll ich für etwas zahlen was ich nicht nutze? So können Leute die das unbedingt sehen wollen, dafür Zugangsdaten bekommen um es zu nutzen und zahlen dafür. Einfachste Lösung und kein Problem mehr für alle. Außer für die, die ihre Taschen nicht voll genug bekommen.


----------



## Samba001 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wer den Mist bezahlt ist selber Schuld. Wer nachvollziehen kann woher die meisten Nachrichten kommen wird sehen das diese aus dem Pentagon kommen. Man sollte mal darüber nachdenken warum das Pentagon fast 30000 Mitarbeite hat nur um Geschichten zu erfinden. Propaganda ist und bleibt ein beliebtes Mittel um die Öffentlichkeit zu manipulieren. Seht zu wie das System vor die Hunde geht, aber beschwert euch nicht wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Unabhängige Berichterstattung ist sehr wichtig.
> Daher bin ich dafür, dass man die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender überarbeitet und die Politiker aus dem Räten entfernt. Die haben da nichts zu suchen.
> Ebenso haben die Kirchen in den Räten nichts verloren.


Warum? Wir leben in einer Demokratie und die lebt auf allen Ebenen vom Pluralismus. Das heißt, dass man bestimmte Ämter und Instanzen auch nicht aus den öffentlich-rechtlichen ausschließen darf. Würden wir Kirche und Politiker komplett raus nehmen, wären wir schnell wieder in einer Diktatur. 

Und das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung, dass die in den Räten sitzen. Die Frage ist nicht, ob sie Einfluss nehmen, sondern eher, wie viel und welchen Einfluss die Politik auf die Informationsverbreitung durch die öffentlich-rechtlichen hat? Und wie viel Einfluss hat die Kirche darauf? Wie viel Einfluss haben andere darauf? 

Was genau würde sich ändern, wenn Günther (40 Jahre, Elektriker, Wohnhaft in Bugstehude*, verheiratet, zwei Kinder, Mitglied des regionalen NPD-Verbunds (oder alternativ Die Linke oder Grüne, such's dir aus), in den Räten sitzen würde? Welchen Einfluss hätte ein Imam auf die Berichterstattung? Die Liste könnte man noch weiter führen. Natürlich nimmt jeder Einfluss darauf, egal wer im Vorstand sitzt. Das bleibt nicht aus, auch wenn ein "normaler Bürger" da sitzen würde. Dadurch werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen aber nicht per se automatisch unabhängiger. 

*Synonym für beliebiges Kaff, irgendwo in DE. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist völlig egal, wer im Vorstand sitzt und den Betrieb am Laufen hält (denn nichts anderes sind die öffentlich-rechtlichen: Ein Betrieb). Die Frage ist nur, inwiefern Informationen durch besagte Medien weiter gegeben werden oder nicht. Und welche Informationen weiter gegeben werden. Und das sollte geprüft werden.



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Die Gerichte sind der größte Witz überhaupt. Wenn man über sowas entscheiden möchte, muss man dass Volk fragen und nicht irgendwelche Gerichte die null Bezug zu den Menschen haben.
> 
> Deutschland hat sich nach 1945 nicht geändert. Diktatur getarnt als Demokratie.


Wir als Bürger haben allein durch die Wahl mehr als genug Einfluss auf die Regierung und die Zukunft des Landes. Wir haben auch die Freiheit, uns politisch, sozial, hinsichtlich Umwelt etc. etc. zu engagieren. Selbstverständlich hast du als Bürger auch die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit, gegen das Urteil der Gerichte vorzugehen und zu sagen "Nein, das ist nicht rechtens, weil [Grund einfügen]." Ob es nun klappt oder nicht, ist das zweite Paar Schuhe. 

Ich halte es aber für utopisch, dem Volk die Frage zu stellen: "Wollt ihr Rundfunkbeiträge zahlen oder nicht?" Selbstverständlich würde da jeder "Nein" ankreuzen. Und dann? Gäbe es entweder keine öffentlich-rechtlichen mehr oder aber man holt es sich von anders wo. Mal ganz provokant behauptet: Der größte Teil des Volkes hat gar nicht die Weitsicht für solche wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen.

Der Rundfunkbeitrag ist zu kritisieren, versteh mich also nicht falsch. Aber viel wichtiger ist, meiner Meinung nach, das Angebot mal gehörig umzukrempeln und den gesamten Betrieb zu reformieren.


----------



## Godslayer666 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich bezahle den Beitrag gerne, wenn er um- oder ausgelagert wird auf Sportprogramme oder diverser Bibliotheken. Könnte ich damit dann das ganze Jahr Bouldern, Billard/Bowling/Tischtennis/etc spielen, hätte ich absolut nichts dagegen.
Habe nicht mal einen Fernseher und Informationen hole ich mir durch Quervergleiche verschiedener Quellen, da verlasse ich mich nicht nur auf eine.
Sport zu betreiben ist sowieso sinniger und effektiver als vor der Glotze zu hocken.


----------



## empy (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



alkaAdeluxx schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich gucke den Schrott nicht und die kommen mit Argumenten das ich es doch könnte, warum nicht so Regeln das die Leute die Zahlen Zugangsdaten bekommen und diejenigen die nicht zahlen keine bekommen und kein Zugriff auf den content haben. Aber eine so leichte Lösung wäre sicherlich nichts für die Machthaber, dann würden sie erst Mal merken, dass sich kaum einer für den Müll interessiert den sie da produzieren.



Manche Sachen fehlen einem erst, wenn sie nicht mehr da sind oder in besonderen Situationen und dann wäre man froh drum, wenn sie da wären. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der ganze Apparat zum Kotzen ineffizient und unnötig aufgeblasen ist und dass das Gebührensystem weder fair noch zeitgemäß ist, bin ich froh, dass es den Service als solchen gibt, auch wenn ich nur ab und zu mal tagesschau.de überfliege, ab und zu bei Youtube Die Anstalt oder extra3 gucke und ansonsten nur bei Bedarf den Verkehrsfunk nutze.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum? Wir leben in einer Demokratie und die lebt auf allen Ebenen vom Pluralismus. Das heißt, dass man bestimmte Ämter und Instanzen auch nicht aus den öffentlich-rechtlichen ausschließen darf. Würden wir Kirche und Politiker komplett raus nehmen, wären wir schnell wieder in einer Diktatur.



Wieso?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was genau würde sich ändern, wenn Günther (40 Jahre, Elektriker, Wohnhaft in Bugstehude*, verheiratet, zwei Kinder, Mitglied des regionalen NPD-Verbunds (oder alternativ Die Linke oder Grüne, such's dir aus), in den Räten sitzen würde? Welchen Einfluss hätte ein Imam auf die Berichterstattung? Die Liste könnte man noch weiter führen. Natürlich nimmt jeder Einfluss darauf, egal wer im Vorstand sitzt. Das bleibt nicht aus, auch wenn ein "normaler Bürger" da sitzen würde. Dadurch werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen aber nicht per se automatisch unabhängiger.



Wieso sitzt plötzlich Günther im Beirat der öffentlich rechtlichen?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist völlig egal, wer im Vorstand sitzt und den Betrieb am Laufen hält (denn nichts anderes sind die öffentlich-rechtlichen: Ein Betrieb). Die Frage ist nur, inwiefern Informationen durch besagte Medien weiter gegeben werden oder nicht. Und welche Informationen weiter gegeben werden. Und das sollte geprüft werden.



Richtig, aber wieso müssen das Kirchenverbände und Politiker sein? Beide sind nicht unabhängig und vertreten Interessen.
Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat einen Bildungsauftrag. Daher sollten in den Beiräten Leute sitzen, die sich mit Bildung auskennen und nicht solche, die darin sitzen, weil sie von der Partei einen Job bekommen haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?


Die Antwort darauf hab ich dir schon im vorherigen Post gegeben. Wenn man andere aufgrund der Zugehörigkeit einer Instanz oder einer Gruppe ausschließt, sind wir nunmal nicht mehr in einer Demokratie. So ein Ausschluss hat genauso wenig was mit Demokratie und Freiheit zu tun, wie kontrolliertes Vorenthalten von Informationen. Außerdem ist der "einfachste" Weg nicht immer der richtige. 

Eben weil Demokratie von Vielfalt (also Pluralismus) lebt. Von verschiedensten Meinungen, Ansichten, die sich aus verschiedenen Positionen und damit eben auch aus verschiedenen Instanzen (welche auch immer das sind) ergeben. Und es gehört auch dazu, Dinge und Meinungen auszuhalten, die man selbst kritisiert und nicht mag. Wo also ist es noch demokratisch, Kirche und Politik aus den öffentlich-rechtlichen zu verbannen, nur weil sie eben das sind, was sie sind? Das funktioniert nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sitzt plötzlich Günther im Beirat der öffentlich rechtlichen?
> 
> Richtig, aber wieso müssen das Kirchenverbände und Politiker sein? Beide sind nicht unabhängig und vertreten Interessen.
> Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat einen Bildungsauftrag. Daher sollten in den Beiräten Leute sitzen, die sich mit Bildung auskennen und nicht solche, die darin sitzen, weil sie von der Partei einen Job bekommen haben.


Dass die Kirche und die Politik sich nicht mit Bildung auskennen, ist eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung. Abgesehen davon... JEDER vertritt Interessen. Welche das sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

An wen denkst du denn da speziell, wenn auch Günther (der ist sowieso nur eine fiktive, von mir konstruierte Person) nicht passt? Zu sagen "Die Kirche und Politiker gehören da nicht hin" ist ja nun ziemlich einfach daher gesagt. Aber eigene ganz konkrete Lösungsansätze bringen, ist da schon was anderes.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



empy schrieb:


> Manche Sachen fehlen einem erst, wenn sie nicht mehr da sind.


Die 52,50 Euro, die mir quartalsweise abgebucht werden und die dafür aufgewendete Lebenszeit fehlen mir allerdings sehr.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



alkaAdeluxx schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, warum soll ich für etwas zahlen was ich nicht nutze?


Weil du für das Allgemeinwohl ständig zahlst, obwohl du nichts nutzt.
Deine Steuern werden genutzt, um Bibliotheken, Hochschulen, Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Schwimmbäder, Straßen,Theater, Konzerthallen, ÖPNV, Bundeswehr, Arbeitslosengeld II, Rente (Zuschuss), Aufstocker, verschiedene Ämter und auch den unabhängige Journalismus (der darf nicht direkt über eine Steuer finanziert werden, weil der Staat die Medienanstalten sonst erpressen kann, darum die Pflicht an die GEZ zu bezahlen) zu finanzieren, auch wenn du sie zum großen Teil nicht nutzt. Und diese Regelung ist mir auch weitaus lieber als nur noch Medienhäuser zu haben, die eine eigene Agenda verfolgen wie in den USA. Da gibt es nämlich nur noch Schwarz und Weiss. Gute Beispiele dafür sind auch Italien oder die Türkei, wo der Großteil der Medien Berlusconi oder Erdogan gehört.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Weil du für das Allgemeinwohl ständig zahlst, obwohl du nichts nutzt.
> Deine Steuern werden genutzt, um *Bibliotheken, Hochschulen, Schulen, Schwimmbäder, Straßen,Theater, Konzerthallen, ÖPNV, Bundeswehr, Arbeitslosengeld II, Rente (Zuschuss), Aufstocker, verschiedene Ämter* und auch den *unabhängige Journalismus* zu finanzieren, auch wenn du sie zum großen Teil nicht nutzt.


Sorry, aber bei dieser Aufzählung musste ich laut lachen.
Schön wär's, wenn unsere immensen Steuergelder für die Dinge in deiner Aufzählung verwendet werden würden.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> OK - Dann muss man eben eine Partei wählen, die ihn abschafft, bzw. stark verringert.


Welche wählbare Partei wäre das denn?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.


Wenn Kindergeld und Schulförderung nur annähernd verhältnismäßig so viel wäre wie bei den ÖRs, dann hätten wir sicherlich kein Bildungs -und Kitaplatzprobleme.^^

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Weil du für das Allgemeinwohl ständig zahlst, obwohl du nichts nutzt.
> [FONT=&]Deine Steuern werden genutzt, um Bibliotheken, Hochschulen, Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Schwimmbäder, Straßen,Theater, Konzerthallen, ÖPNV, Bundeswehr, Arbeitslosengeld II, Rente (Zuschuss), Aufstocker, verschiedene Ämter und auch den unabhängige Journalismus (der darf nicht direkt über eine Steuer finanziert werden, weil der Staat die Medienanstalten sonst erpressen kann, darum die Pflicht an die GEZ zu bezahlen) zu finanzieren, auch wenn du sie zum großen Teil nicht nutzt. Und diese Regelung ist mir auch weitaus lieber als nur noch Medienhäuser zu haben, die eine eigene Agenda verfolgen wie in den USA. Da gibt es nämlich nur noch Schwarz und Weiss. Gute Beispiele dafür sind auch Italien oder die Türkei, wo der Großteil der Medien Berlusconi oder Erdogan gehört.[/FONT]



Bessser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen!


----------



## empy (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



facopse schrieb:


> Die 52,50 Euro, die mir quartalsweise abgebucht werden und die dafür aufgewendete Lebenszeit fehlen mir allerdings sehr.





Wie gesagt, die Höhe der Beiträge, dass sie nicht relativ zum Einkommen sind und wie sie eingesetzt werden, finde ich auch daneben. Von mir aus könnte man das ganze deutlich abspecken, andere mögen das aber auch anders sehen. Denen mögen die Sachen egal sein, die ich mag, aber andere Sachen eben nicht, die mir egal wären.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Antwort darauf hab ich dir schon im vorherigen Post gegeben. Wenn man andere aufgrund der Zugehörigkeit einer Instanz oder einer Gruppe ausschließt, sind wir nunmal nicht mehr in einer Demokratie. So ein Ausschluss hat genauso wenig was mit Demokratie und Freiheit zu tun, wie kontrolliertes Vorenthalten von Informationen. Außerdem ist der "einfachste" Weg nicht immer der richtige.



Werden denn die Beiräte der öffentlich rechtlichen demokratisch gewählt? Kann mich da jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eben weil Demokratie von Vielfalt (also Pluralismus) lebt. Von verschiedensten Meinungen, Ansichten, die sich aus verschiedenen Positionen und damit eben auch aus verschiedenen Instanzen (welche auch immer das sind) ergeben. Und es gehört auch dazu, Dinge und Meinungen auszuhalten, die man selbst kritisiert und nicht mag. Wo also ist es noch demokratisch, Kirche und Politik aus den öffentlich-rechtlichen zu verbannen, nur weil sie eben das sind, was sie sind? Das funktioniert nicht.



Richtig. Aber wieso müssen christliche Gruppen im Beirat sitzen? Wo ist dann der Islam, Buddhismus, Judentum? Wenn schon eine Glaubensrichtung, dann aber auch alle.
Und welche Politiker sind mittels demokratischer Struktur in den Beirat gekommen? Nenne doch mal ein paar.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass die Kirche und die Politik sich nicht mit Bildung auskennen, ist eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung. Abgesehen davon... JEDER vertritt Interessen. Welche das sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Die Kirche kennt sich mit Bildung aus?
Der Papst hat letztens verlauten lassen, dass er Homosexualität als Modeerscheinung ansieht. Das ist mal ganz fern jeglicher Bildung.
Und Bildung ist ja Ländersache. Da werden Bundesmittel gerne mal abgelehnt, weil sich die Länder nichts vom Bund sagen lassen wollen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> An wen denkst du denn da speziell, wenn auch Günther (der ist sowieso nur eine fiktive, von mir konstruierte Person) nicht passt? Zu sagen "Die Kirche und Politiker gehören da nicht hin" ist ja nun ziemlich einfach daher gesagt. Aber eigene ganz konkrete Lösungsansätze bringen, ist da schon was anderes.



Bildungseinrichtungen wie Schulen, Universitäten. Da gibt es eine Menge kompetenter Leute, die sehr wohl eine Menge in die öffentlich rechtliche Berichterstattung rein bringen könnten.
Das Problem ist ja eben, dass die Politik das nicht verändern wird, denn dann würden sie Einfluss verlieren und das wollen sie nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Werden denn die Beiräte der öffentlich rechtlichen demokratisch gewählt? Kann mich da jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern.


Demokratie beinhaltet nach heutigem Verständnis ein bisschen mehr als nur das Recht zur Wahl nach Mehrheitsbeschluss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber wieso müssen christliche Gruppen im Beirat sitzen? Wo ist dann der Islam, Buddhismus, Judentum? Wenn schon eine Glaubensrichtung, dann aber auch alle.


Liegt an, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, 2 Gründen: 
1. Christliche Gruppen, weil Deutschland zwar keine Staatsreligion hat, aber stark christlich geprägt ist, was Kultur und Gesetzgebung angeht. 
2. Jeder hat das Recht, sich irgendwo zu bewerben und einzubringen, wie in einem vorherigen Post schon gesagt. Wenn sich andere religiöse Gruppen nicht einbringen, dann ist das deren Schuld. Ganz einfach. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und welche Politiker sind mittels demokratischer Struktur in den Beirat gekommen? Nenne doch mal ein paar.


Siehe oben. Dass die Beiräte letztlich nur einen Job ausführen, weil irgendjemand sie dafür als qualifiziert genug beurteilt hat, macht meine Aussage nicht falsch. Aber möglicherweise wurden die Qualifikationen der einzelnen Beiräte ja tatsächlich durch eine Gruppe von Leuten geprüft, die das dann beurteilt haben? Kann ja sein. Aber da bin ich nicht in der Materie drin, um das wirklich zu beurteilen. Aber damit wären wir wieder bei demokratisch gewählt. :p 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kirche kennt sich mit Bildung aus?
> Der Papst hat letztens verlauten lassen, dass er Homosexualität als Modeerscheinung ansieht. Das ist mal ganz fern jeglicher Bildung.
> Und Bildung ist ja Ländersache. Da werden Bundesmittel gerne mal abgelehnt, weil sich die Länder nichts vom Bund sagen lassen wollen.


Machst du die Kirche an einer Person fest? Ernsthaft? Auch wenn es das Oberhaupt ist, ist es nach wie vor eine gewagte These deinerseits. Frech gesagt: Der Papst ist ein alter Mann, der aus dem Dinosaurierzeitalter stammt. Dass der n völlig anderes Weltbild (unabhängig von GLaube und Religion) hat, ist ja wohl nachvollziehbar (wenn auch nicht in Ordnung). Es gibt genug gläubige Menschen, die durchaus gebildet und weltoffener sind. 

Laut deiner Aussage könnte man auch sagen: Alle Metalheads saufen und sind ungewaschene Tiere. Nur weil sich Joachim auf nem Festival richtig derb ein weg geballert und sich fünf Tage lang nicht gewaschen hat. Verstehst sicher, was ich damit sagen will. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Bildungseinrichtungen wie Schulen, Universitäten. Da gibt es eine Menge kompetenter Leute, die sehr wohl eine Menge in die öffentlich rechtliche Berichterstattung rein bringen könnten.
> Das Problem ist ja eben, dass die Politik das nicht verändern wird, denn dann würden sie Einfluss verlieren und das wollen sie nicht.


Wenn sich diese Institutionen mal zusammenschließen würden und Druck machen würden, würde auch die Politik dem nachgeben müssen. Aber genau deswegen sind es ja öffentlich-rechtliche und keine privaten Sender, wie RTL. Wären Politiker und kirchliche Angehörige bei RTL im Beirat, wäre RTL auch kein privater Sender mehr. Bei RTL sitzen nur Investoren und Chefs an der Spitze. Privatleute also. Bei den ÖR eben Politiker.

Aber was genau würde sich denn ändern, wenn man Politik und Kirche komplett ausschließt? Wenn Schulen Einfluss darauf nehmen würden, hätte die Politik automatisch auch Einfluss drauf. Ebenso wie Unis oder andere staatlich geförderte Instanzen. Genauso sähe es aus, wenn freie Träger der Kinder- und Jugendhilfe sich dort einbringen würden. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Gesellschaft = Politik.

Offen gestanden weiß ich aber auch gar nicht, ob auch Personen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/freien Träger der KuJ-Hilfe/what ever im Beirat sitzen.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



facopse schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei dieser Aufzählung musste ich laut lachen.
> Schön wär's, wenn unsere immensen Steuergelder für die Dinge in deiner Aufzählung verwendet werden würden.


Ach, unsere Schulen kosten dich monatliche Gebühren? Wäre mir neu...


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Jahtari schrieb:


> also ich finde gerade die regionalen angebote super. mdr zum beispiel. ^^


 Die regionalen Angebote sollte ja auch bleiben.

Aber das Abendprogramm ist einen Schande.
Ich verderbe Euch jetzt (wieder) mal die Laune

Programm von 15.12.2018:
ARD - Der Nesthocker  - Phantasiekomödie  D 2018,
ZDF - Der Kriminalist - Serie D 2018
HR3 - Romantische Adventsreiseziele,
MDR - Wiedersehen macht Freude zur Weihnachtszeit - Unterhaltungssendung mit  Kim Fischer, Gaby Albrecht, Marianne Martin,
RBB - Der tolle Schlagerabend,
WDR - Der beste Chor im Westen,
NDR - Hand in Hand für Norddeutschland,
BR3 - Sternstundengala 2018,
... .

Das ist Unterhaltung für 100jährige in Begleitung ihrer Eltern!

*Dafür will ich nichts bezahlen!*

Wer diesen Schrott sehen will, soll sich eine Volksmusikflatrate *kaufen.

*Wo sind denn die Muppets, Enterprise, Rockpalast (ja, meine Lieblingsmusik, auch wenn ich über 50 bin), Telekolleg, Computerclub, c't-TV, ... .
In den öffentlichen Verblödungsanstalten sicher nicht mehr.

Die Lösung hab ich schon zehn mal angesprochen: Chipkarte - 5 Sender frei mit der jeweils zur Zeit besten Auflösung.
Zukaufbar: 5 oder 10 oder 15 Sender FullHD oder besser (alle ohne Werbung und alle gewählten Sender erhalten einen Anteil davon).

Dann sind wir wieder bei 15-20 EUR und jeder hat sein Wunschprogramm.

Der restliche Müll kommt in SD und ist frei (mit Werbung).
Wer das auch noch werbefrei haben will kann ja Sender zukaufen.

Daß die geschmiertenmeidigen EUGH-Pfosten das anders sehen ist ebenfalls bedenkenswert.
Das verstößt bestimmt gegen irgendwelche Rechtsgrundlagen, aber man kann das sicher hinbiegen. 



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Ach, unsere Schulen kosten dich monatliche Gebühren? Wäre mir neu...


 Zahlst Du keine Steuern?


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zahlst Du keine Steuern?


Ich glaube, er wollte einfach nur von meiner eigentlichen Aussage ablenken.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, denn unabhängige Presse ist wichtig. Wer und warum unabhängige und damit kritische Presse abschaffen will, sollte jedem klar sein.


Unsere Staatsmedien sind kritisch und unabhängig, die in Russland, China oder der Türkei natürlich nicht.
Es gibt keine staatliche, unabhängige Berichterstattung. Wäre übrigens auch nicht gescheit für die Regierung, vor allem nicht für die in Deutschland, aber ebenso nicht in Russland, China, Israel oder der Türkei.


----------



## empy (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zahlst Du keine Steuern?



Den Unterschied zwischen Steuern und Gebühren hatten wir doch schon geklärt.



facopse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er wollte einfach nur von meiner eigentlichen Aussage ablenken.



Deine Aussage war, dass das Geld dort nicht verwendet wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und das wäre halt falsch. Vielleicht wird es nicht genügend dort verwendet oder schlecht verwendet, aber es wird dort verwendet.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



empy schrieb:


> Deine Aussage war, dass das Geld dort nicht verwendet wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und das wäre halt falsch.


Falsch verstanden.


> Vielleicht wird es nicht genügend dort verwendet oder schlecht verwendet[...]


Richtig verstanden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Unsere Staatsmedien


Das ist nichts weiter als lächerliche Propaganda vom rechten Ufer, die tausendfach wiederholt nicht stimmiger wird.
Wir haben kein einziges Staatsmedium, kein einziges. Und gerade der Staatsvertrag zu unseren Medien garantiert 
uns, abgesehen von Beeinflussungsversuchen der CDU beim ZDF, der in der Tat als Sender abgeschafft gehört,  dass
es keine Zustände wie z.B. in Italien gibt, wo Berlusconi nach Belieben diktieren konnte, was geschrieben wird. Auch
bei uns sind die reinen privaten Fehrsehsender inzwischen demokratiegefährdend.

Anstatt, wie die Rechten Lügner von "Staatsmedien" zu reden, ist es gerade die unabhängige Presse, die Rechtsextreme
wie der Teufel das Weihwasser hassen und versuchen, unsere Pressefreiheit zu zerstören, weil sie wissen, dass eine 
freie Presse die Umsturzversuche der AfD verhindern würde. Und nichts anderes will die AfD mit einem Parteiführer,
der offen vom notwendigen Systemumsturz spricht. Dahinter stehen Milliardenspender, wie ein Merck Erbe.


----------



## Torr Samaho (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich bin für die Abschaffung von Kindergeld und kostenlosen Schulen, weil meine Kinder durch sind. Zum Glück leben wir in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und darum werden diese Art notwendiger Grundversorgung auf alle Schultern gelegt, unabhängig davon, ob man es nutzt und wenn ja, wieviel.




gerade du hast ja den zu dieser situation passenden spruch in deinem avatar.   und dafür, dass so eine  dreiste abzocke auch noch für legitim erklärt wird, kann man sich bei leuten mit deiner einstellung bedanken, die mit ihrem vorauseilenden gehorsam solche willkür unterstützen.

aber was das vor gerichten klären zu wollen bringt, hat man ja gesehen. die machen ja auch nur, womit der staat mehr einnimmt (oder weniger kosten hat, wenn etwa der beitrag für illegal erklärt worden wäre und millionen ihr abgezocktes geld zurück forderten).


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Von diesen Leuten, "mit dem dem vorauseilenden Gehorsam" gibt es eine ganze Menge, da wir vielleicht schon mehr erlebt und gesehen haben auf dieser Welt!
Ich möchte jedenfalls keine Medienlandschaft wie in Italien, der Türkei, USA, GB etc, mir ist unabhängiger Journalismus und Kulturschaffende ziemlich wichtig, dass das bei euch mit eingechränktem Horizont, die nur bis zur nächsten Netflix Serie denken, oder schlimmer, ihre rechte politische Gesinnung nicht in den ÖR Medien abgebildet sehen, anders ist, kann ich mir denken, aber ihr seit halt klar in der Minderzahl und gerichtlich könnt ihr auch nichts dagegen machen.

Also bleibt es Gott sei Dank so wie es ist, um wenigstens noch bei denen noch etwas zu erreichen, wo nicht schon Hopfen und Malz gänzlich verloren ist!


----------



## Eiskugel (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

"Der ÖRR ist ein Pfeiler unserer Demokratie" ist die Fake-News des Jahrzehnts!

- Beitrag und ÖRR-Angebot sollten weitgehend getrennt diskutiert werden. Man kann das klar differenzieren.
- Der Beitrag für sich betrachtet ist faktisch sozial ungerechte Schutzgelderpressung. Es wäre super einfach gewesen, es sozial gerechter zu gestalten (Pauschaler progressiver Betrag parallel zur Steuer gestaffelt je nach Steuerklasse z.B., was nicht heißt, dass es dann ne tolle Lösung wäre, aber weit besser als wies jetzt ist). Selbst wenn der ÖRR ein wirklich für jeden über alle Zweifel erhabenes Programm hätte, wäre er allein wegen dieser Finanzierungsform diskreditiert.
- Der ÖRR differenziert hier nicht zwischen Beitrag und ÖRR-Angebot und das prägt leider auch die Diskussionskultur wie man auch hier sieht, Propaganda wirkt! Mein Vorposter ist da ein Musterbeispiel.
-> Dadurch wird der moralische Zeigefinger, den einzelne Angebote des ÖRR haben mögen, zum Stinkefinger. Was will man denn schon authentisch anprangern, wenn man selber durch Schutzgelderpressung (über)finanziert wird?
- Durch faktische Hoheitsrechte (welche eigtl. widerrechtlich sind, aber von der Justiz durchgewunken werden) bzw. Behördenzusammenarbeit bzgl. Eintreibung und Vollstreckung verkommt die angebliche Unabhängigkeit vom Staat zum Absurdum.
- Deutschlandweit sind 17,50€/Haushalt absoluter wucher und durch nichts zu rechtfertigen. Die Intransparenz der Gelderverwendung und hohe Intendantengehälter, sowie Pensionen zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Höchstrente machen den ÖRR als moralische, wahrheitsgetreue Instanz äußerst unglaubwürdig. Werbung schalten und angeblich unabhängig sein ist noch ein weiterer Widerspruch.

Zum eigentlichen Angebot des ÖRR kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen, da ich es für mich schon seit ca. dem Jahrtausendwechsel nicht mehr in Anspruch nehme (Wie Fernsehen generell), da es durch das Internet quasi obsolet und der Propagandatenor sichtbar wurde. Sinnvoll wäre heutzutage generell weniger Fernsehen und der Markt dafür schrumpft völlig zu recht. Der Rundfunkbeitragssaatsvertrag ist quasi ein Postkutschenerhaltungsgesetz wie auch das Leistungsschutzrecht z.B., hier wird Planmisswirtschaft zu Lasten des kleinen Mannes betrieben. Private Nischenangebote werden durch dieses Überangebot verhindert und somit auch Pluralität.

Das einzige positive an der Sache ist leider, dass hier die Korruption wesentlich sichtbarer wird. Der Link Pentagon - Transatlantikbrücke- Parteienetablishement - ÖRR - Gerichte ist nicht mehr weit hergeholt. Die Richterschaft setzt sich leider zu sehr nach Parteibuch zusammen. Unser Grundgesetz failt leider ziemlich, was die Gewaltenteilung angeht. Würde man das GG als Quelltext ansehen, wären hier schwere Sicherheitslücken zu finden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> gerade du hast ja den zu dieser situation passenden spruch in deinem avatar.


Du weißt von wann das ist und gegen wen gerichtet? Ja, damit oute ich mich als ziemlich konvervativ, also "bewahrend". Und ja, ich bin mit unserer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und unserer parlamentarischen Demokratie sehr zufrieden, auch wenn aktuell, getrieben von Neokapitalisten, das "sozial" unserer Marktwirtschaft untergraben wird. Da reicht es, mit einer handvoll Gesetzen gegenzusteuern. Ludwig Erhard hat noch vieles richtig gemacht, da war es hier noch "sozial".



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> und dafür, dass so eine  dreiste abzocke auch noch für legitim erklärt wird,


Ich zahle 50 Cent am Tag für umfassende Information. Alleine eine gute Tageszeitung kostet das vierfache. Und das ist für Dich "Abzocke"? Das ist auch einer dieser inflationär benutzen Begriffe, die inzwischen zur hohlen Phrase verkommen sind.



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> aber was das vor gerichten klären zu wollen bringt, hat man ja gesehen. die machen ja auch nur, womit der staat mehr einnimmt (oder weniger kosten hat, wenn etwa der beitrag für illegal erklärt worden wäre und millionen ihr abgezocktes geld zurück forderten).


Ähhh, Medien wie die ARD haben rein gar nichts mit Steuererhebung zu tun.

Und für jene, die finanziell am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende auskommen müssen. Würde die GEZ Gebühr gekippt, würde der Hartz IV Satz sofort und diesen Betrag gekürzt werden.



Eiskugel schrieb:


> ...


Wieder ein Beispiel dafür, warum die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien so wichtig sind, damit sich Menschen nicht nur von Verschwörungsseiten abstrusen Mist herunter ziehen und vermutlich sogar noch glauben. Wobei man heute davon ausgehen kann, dass Foren von BOT überflütet werden, die nichts anderes machen, als vorgefertigte Satzhülsen aneinander reihen.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich zahle 50 Cent am Tag für umfassende Information.


..."werde zum Zahlen gezwungen" kann man es auch nennen.
"Umfassende Information"... Naja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



facopse schrieb:


> "Umfassende Information"... Naja.


Ja, genau das ist es. Nicht Lindenstraße und Helene Fischer, nicht Fussball und Olympia, nicht "Brot und Spiele" am Samstagabend, sondern hunderte von guten Kanälen wie DLF, Arte, NDR 3, etc. Da findest Du umfassend alles, abgesehen natürlich vom _"Reichsbürgerfunk"_ oder_ "Führer Gauland in Bild und Ton"_. Stimmt, Propagandakanäle gibt es nur in den privaten.

Also nochmal  ein Gericht hält die Praxis der GEZ-Gebühren für juristisch ok. Dann sollte man als staatstragender Bürger diesem Gerichtsurteil folgen. Und wenn man dagegen ist, ist der erste Schritt, Gesetze zu ändern.


----------



## empy (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Eiskugel schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Angebot des ÖRR kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen, da ich es für mich schon seit ca. dem Jahrtausendwechsel nicht mehr in Anspruch nehme (Wie Fernsehen generell), da es durch das Internet quasi obsolet und der Propagandatenor sichtbar wurde.



Die ÖR sind im Internet übrigens vertreten und nur weil im Internet jeder seine Theorien kundtun kann, heißt das nicht, dass die ÖR alle Propaganda sind.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da findest Du umfassend alles, abgesehen natürlich vom _"Reichsbürgerfunk"_ oder_ "Führer Gauland in Bild und Ton"_. Stimmt, Propagandakanäle gibt es nur in den privaten.


Deine indirekten Unterstellungen sind unter aller Sau und verraten viel über dich und deine durch und durch ideo.... ähm, politisierte schwarz-weiß-rechts-links Denkweise.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Die Richterschaft setzt sich leider eher nach Parteibuch statt nach Kompetenz zusammen



Hier kann man schon sehen, wieviel Ahnung du hast!
Um zum Richter ernannt zu werden, zählt in Deutschland nur das Leistungsprinzip, wer im 2. Staatsexamen 9 Punkte und besserist, was nicht mal 5% eines Jahrgangs schaffen. 
Das hat zwar auch Nachteile, wie man an einem gewissen Jens Maier aus Dresden sehen kann, aber im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert es!


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



facopse schrieb:


> Deine indirekten Unterstellungen sind unter aller Sau und verraten viel über dich und deine durch und durch ideo.... ähm, politisierte schwarz-weiß-rechts-links Denkweise.



Nein, das ist die absolute Realität.
Ich konnte das sogar schon Live und in Farbe in den USA miterleben, wenn Menschen von Propagandasendern wie FOX indoktriniert werden und jeden Tag gelogen wird, dass sich die Balken biegen, das gleiche kann man bei der Murdoch Presse in England sehen und oder den Berlosconi Sendern in Italien.
Braucht kein Schwein in Deutschland, dafür zahle ich gerne GEZ Gebühren und habe unabhängigen Journalismus und Kulturschaffende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Braucht kein Schwein in Deutschland, dafür zahle ich gerne GEZ Gebühren und habe unabhängigen Journalismus und Kulturschaffende.


Die Ungerechtigkeit beginnt natürlich mit dem Wohnort. Der NDR ist keinen km entfernt, und da könnte ich täglich hingehen und das hoch subventionierte Kulturprogramm genießen. Die Frage, warum über die GEZ finanziert jedes Bundesland ein eigenes Sinfonieorchester unterhält, kann man hinterfragen, aber genau das sind unsere kulturellen Werte. Ob man für jedes hochbezahlte Intendanten, Generalmusikdirektoren, Kappelmeister, Musikalische Berater etc. braucht, sei dahingestellt. Auch die Subventionen für Oper und Staatstheater sind hinterfragbar, es sind andere Töpfe, aber für mich gehört es als Kulturerhaltung zusammen, denn es ist im wesentlichen eine Subvention besserverdienender Bürger, die es nutzen und die können sich auch teurere Karten leisten.

Ich habe gar nicht gegen eine Diskussion, ob bestimmte teure Umfänge wie Fussball, Olympiaden, Formel 1 oder aufwendige Brot und Spiele Shows wie Mutentenstadle oder Wetten Was dazu gehören müssen. Das Grundprinzip der Gebührenfinanzierung halte ich weiter für sehr wichtig, gerade damit die Regierenden nicht eingreifen können, wie es die Afd als popelige Oppositionspartei jertzt schon an jeder Ecke versucht. Da heißt es, wachsam zu sein.


----------



## facopse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist die absolute Realität.
> Ich konnte das sogar schon Live und in Farbe in den USA miterleben, wenn Menschen von Propagandasendern wie FOX indoktriniert werden und jeden Tag gelogen wird, dass sich die Balken biegen, das gleiche kann man bei der Murdoch Presse in England sehen und oder den Berlosconi Sendern in Italien.
> Braucht kein Schwein in Deutschland, dafür zahle ich gerne GEZ Gebühren und habe unabhängigen Journalismus und Kulturschaffende.


...und ich bin der Meinung, dass in den ÖR tendenziös berichtet wird und fühle mich an DDR-Staatsfernsehen erinnert.
Ich weiß schon: Damit erkläre ich mich in deinen Augen zum "Rechten" aka "Außenseiter", auf dessen "Ergüsse" gar nicht erst "einzugehen ist", der "aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen" und "bekämpft" gehört. Am besten durch Vernichtung der finanziellen und sozialen Existenz. Verdient hätte es ein Untermensch wie ich schließlich allemal. Wo hatten wir das schonmal? Merkst was?
Wahrscheinlich nicht. Hat sich in der Geschichte schon oft genug wiederholt, ohne dass es den Beteiligten in ihrem Rausch der Selbstgerechtigkeit aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ist halt das föderale System, das hat Vor und Nachteile, allerdings gehört es zu "Deutschland" seit 1000 Jahren, wenn man es weniger pathetisch haben will. seit dem Wiener Kongress und der Kaiserreichsgründung 1871.
Außer bei den Nazis, war Deutschland immer föderal organisiert und selbst die Nazis waren bei der Abschaffung nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
Natürlich können wir auch alles zentral organisieren wie z.B. Frankreich und GB, allerdings würde sich dann in wenigen Jahrzehnten alles in Berlin konzentrieren, das ist dann der natürliche Lauf der Dinge wie in Paris und London, ob das erstrebenswert ist, habe ich meine Zweifel.



> Ich habe gar nicht gegen eine Diskussion, ob bestimmte teure Umfänge wie Fussball, Olympiaden, Formel 1 oder aufwendige Brot und Spiele Shows wie Mutentenstadle oder Wetten Was dazu gehören müssen. Das Grundprinzip der Gebührenfinanzierung halte ich weiter für sehr wichtig, gerade damit die Regierenden nicht eingreifen können, wie es die Afd als popelige Oppositionspartei jertzt schon an jeder Ecke versucht. Da heißt es, wachsam zu sein.


Brot und Spiele gehören allerdings seit Menschengedenken zum Kulturprogramm, was mit den Versuchen von religiösen Asketen passiert ist, diese zu unterbinden oder abzuschaffen, kann man in jedem Geschichtsbuch nachlesen, die Prohibition ist dafür ein schönes Beispiel. Und ich halte es für sehr wichtig, das es auch Brot und Spiele für eine nicht verschlüsselte Allgemeinheit gibt.



> ...und ich bin der Meinung, dass in den ÖR tendenziös berichtet wird und fühle mich an DDR-Staatsfernsehen erinnert.
> Ich weiß schon: Damit erkläre ich mich in deinen Augen zum "Rechten" aka "Außenseiter", auf dessen "Ergüsse" gar nicht erst "einzugehen ist"


Soweit sind wir d*accord, wer den ÖR mit dem DDR Stattsfernsehen vergleicht, hat für mich wirklich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!



> , der "aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen" und "bekämpft" gehört. Am besten durch Vernichtung der finanziellen und sozialen Existenz. Verdient hätte es ein Untermensch wie ich schließlich allemal. Wo hatten wir das schonmal? Merkst was?
> Wahrscheinlich nicht. Hat sich in der Geschichte schon oft genug wiederholt, ohne dass es den Beteiligten in ihrem Rausch der Selbstgerechtigkeit aufgefallen wäre.



Da ich ein absoluter Anhänger unseres Grundgesetzes und des Rechtsstaates im Allgemeinen bin, liegst du hier völlig falsch, ich bekämpfe dich politisch und argumentativ, der Rest deines Ergusses ist dann eher Einbildung und Opfermentalität.
Diese Maßmahemn sind erst zu ergreifen, wenn Jemand grundsätzlich unser Staatswesen, das GG und unsere parlamentarische Demokratie abschaffen möchte, also zum Beispiel bei einem Herrn Höcke stünde ich kurz vor diesen Maßnahmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



facopse schrieb:


> ...und ich bin der Meinung, dass in den ÖR tendenziös berichtet wird


Ja, sehe ich auch immer schon so, denn Journalisten wollen mit Nachrichten Geld verdienen. Wir haben ja leider kaum noch festangestellte Journalisten der Medienanstalten, sondern weitestgehend freie Journalisten, die für gesendete Nachrichten bezahlt werden, nicht für produzierte. Damit gibt es natürlich eine Verzerrung. Das sollte man als Leser oder Hörer erkennen und informiert sich entsprechend breit. Darum ist es so wichtig, eine große Vielfalt zu erhalten und nicht einer handvoll privater Medienkonzerne die gesamte Medienmacht in die Hände zu geben. Dagegen hilft eine Finanzierung wie die GEZ.

Und weiter manipulieren Journalisten natürlich. Es sind keine Wissenschaftler mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden, es sind im Mist rumstochernde sie irgendwo irgendwas finden. Darum ist weniger wichtig, was sie sagen, wichtig ist, dass sie rumstochern, damit jeder mit der Gefahr läuft, dass Dinge aufgedeckt werden. Wenn man nicht versteht, dass z.B. zusammengeschnittene Interviews, erst Redner 1 dann der Journalist als Kommentar und dann Redner 2 übelste Verzerrung ist, weil aus drei Stunden Interviews 3 Minuten herausgeschnitten werden, dann tut es mir leid. Das ist Unterhaltung, aber so arbeiten Journalisten. Wenn ein Thema relevant ist, muss man nachhaken und das machen dann Staatsanwälte und Polizei.

Was fehlt ist Medienkompetenz, und die würde ohne öffentlichrechtliche Senden völlig den Bach runter gehen.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich bin für eine Einführung von Pay TV der öffentlich Rechtlichen. Ohne Zwang, nicht wie es momentan passiert. Gerne auch 60€ im Monat für verschiedene Paketangebote. Dann will ich den Kleber und die Reschke sehen wie sie den Bach runtergehen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wird aber nicht passieren!


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Demokratie beinhaltet nach heutigem Verständnis ein bisschen mehr als nur das Recht zur Wahl nach Mehrheitsbeschluss.



Ja, hat man Jahrzehntelang an der CDU gesehen, wo im Vorfeld schon alles abgemacht wurde und am Ende gab es nur einen Kandidaten für den CDU Vorsitz.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Beiräte nicht gewählt sondern bestimmt werden und nach welchen Kriterien bestimmt wird, ist nirgends festgehalten.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Liegt an, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, 2 Gründen:
> 1. Christliche Gruppen, weil Deutschland zwar keine Staatsreligion hat, aber stark christlich geprägt ist, was Kultur und Gesetzgebung angeht.
> 2. Jeder hat das Recht, sich irgendwo zu bewerben und einzubringen, wie in einem vorherigen Post schon gesagt. Wenn sich andere religiöse Gruppen nicht einbringen, dann ist das deren Schuld. Ganz einfach.



1. Richtig. Es ist lächerlich, dass der Staat für die Christlichen Religionen die Steuern eintreibt, aber niemand weiß, wo das Geld am Ende bleibt, da man für alles, was man von der Kirche will, bezahlen muss. Und die kirchlichen Einrichtungen werden eh praktisch zu 100% vom Staat finanziert. Wird Zeit, dass sich die Religionen ins Privatleben zurück ziehen. Jeder kann an das glauben, an das er glauben will, aber ich möchte in der Öffentlichkeit damit nicht mehr belästigt werden. 

2. Aber nicht als Islam, Buddhist oder Jude. So eine Person muss Politiker werden, damit man in den Beirat eintreten kann oder die Konfession wechseln.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Dass die Beiräte letztlich nur einen Job ausführen, weil irgendjemand sie dafür als qualifiziert genug beurteilt hat, macht meine Aussage nicht falsch. Aber möglicherweise wurden die Qualifikationen der einzelnen Beiräte ja tatsächlich durch eine Gruppe von Leuten geprüft, die das dann beurteilt haben? Kann ja sein. Aber da bin ich nicht in der Materie drin, um das wirklich zu beurteilen. Aber damit wären wir wieder bei demokratisch gewählt. :p



Werden Politiker nach ihrer Qualifikation einem Ministeramt zugewiesen? 
Oder greift nicht doch öfters als man denkt das Peter Prinzip?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Machst du die Kirche an einer Person fest? Ernsthaft? Auch wenn es das Oberhaupt ist, ist es nach wie vor eine gewagte These deinerseits. Frech gesagt: Der Papst ist ein alter Mann, der aus dem Dinosaurierzeitalter stammt. Dass der n völlig anderes Weltbild (unabhängig von GLaube und Religion) hat, ist ja wohl nachvollziehbar (wenn auch nicht in Ordnung). Es gibt genug gläubige Menschen, die durchaus gebildet und weltoffener sind.



Ich habe nur ein Beispiel genannt. Ich könnte noch viele weitere Beispiele nennen und von den Problemen der Kirche in Sachen Aufklärung in den Missbrauchsfällen fange ich noch nicht mal an. Die Kirche hat mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie unfähig ist, eine Leitstruktur zu bieten. Natürlich gibt es auch Kirchenleute, die seriös und gewissenhaft ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen, aber wie soll ich das einschätzen können? Es gibt eben keine Kriterien, nach denen ausgewählt wird, wer da einen Posten bekommt und wer nicht. Hier fehlt schlicht Transparenz und genau das ist auch das Problem in der Demokratie. Wo die Transparenz fehlt, werden Bürger abgeschreckt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage könnte man auch sagen: Alle Metalheads saufen und sind ungewaschene Tiere. Nur weil sich Joachim auf nem Festival richtig derb ein weg geballert und sich fünf Tage lang nicht gewaschen hat. Verstehst sicher, was ich damit sagen will.



Joachim ist aber sicher nicht der führende Kopf der Metalheads. Der Papst ist aber der führende Kopf einer monotheistischen Religion mit mehr als 1 Milliarde Anhänger. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Leute, die solche Aussagen tätigen, kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Genauso wenig die, die diese Aussage verteidigen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn sich diese Institutionen mal zusammenschließen würden und Druck machen würden, würde auch die Politik dem nachgeben müssen. Aber genau deswegen sind es ja öffentlich-rechtliche und keine privaten Sender, wie RTL. Wären Politiker und kirchliche Angehörige bei RTL im Beirat, wäre RTL auch kein privater Sender mehr. Bei RTL sitzen nur Investoren und Chefs an der Spitze. Privatleute also. Bei den ÖR eben Politiker.



Eben weil man einen Gegenpol für die Privatsender braucht, muss das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen unabhängig sein und zwar auf allen Fronten.
Ich bin gerne bereit für Unabhängigkeit, gute Themen und ein ausgewogenes Programm Geld zu bezahlen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber was genau würde sich denn ändern, wenn man Politik und Kirche komplett ausschließt? Wenn Schulen Einfluss darauf nehmen würden, hätte die Politik automatisch auch Einfluss drauf. Ebenso wie Unis oder andere staatlich geförderte Instanzen. Genauso sähe es aus, wenn freie Träger der Kinder- und Jugendhilfe sich dort einbringen würden. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Gesellschaft = Politik.



Wie gesagt, Unabhängigkeit. Die ist meines Erachtens in der Form, wie es jetzt besteht, nicht gegeben. Wo sind denn z.B. die Atheisten? Dürfen die keine Stimme haben?


----------



## Eiskugel (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



empy schrieb:


> Die ÖR sind im Internet übrigens vertreten und nur weil im Internet jeder seine Theorien kundtun kann, heißt das nicht, dass die ÖR alle Propaganda sind.



Hab ich so auch nie behauptet. War halt primär auf anno dazumals bezogen, als man dann gemerkt hat, dass Fernsehgucker hinter dem Mond leben. Nur weil sie heut Ironskylike von der dunklen Seite des Mondes hervorkommen, kann man doch immer noch erkennen, dass der Faible für große Metallklötze nach wie vor vorhanden ist, wenn man doch nochmal kollateral damit konfrontiert wird. Weiter unten nenne ich aber mal hochaktuelle ÖRR-Propagandabeispiele.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann man schon sehen, wieviel Ahnung du hast!
> Um zum Richter ernannt zu werden, zählt in Deutschland nur das Leistungsprinzip, wer im 2. Staatsexamen 9 Punkte und besserist, was nicht mal 5% eines Jahrgangs schaffen.
> Das hat zwar auch Nachteile, wie man an einem gewissen Jens Maier aus Dresden sehen kann, aber im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert es!



Meinetwegen gehört auch ein wenig Kompetenz dazu, ich werde dazu mal mein Posting entsprechend anpassen. Das Parteibuch spielt aber keine unerhebliche Rolle. Oder wie erklärst du dir z.B. das:
Neuer BVR Radtke: Einer, der den Linksdrall verhindert
Kirchhof-Nachfolge: Harbath zum neuen BVR gewaehlt
?

Die Wahl durch den Bundesrat hat doch mit Gewaltenteilung nichts zu tun.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel dafür, warum die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien so wichtig sind, damit sich Menschen nicht nur von Verschwörungsseiten abstrusen Mist herunter ziehen und vermutlich sogar noch glauben. Wobei man heute davon ausgehen kann, dass Foren von BOT überflütet werden, die nichts anderes machen, als vorgefertigte Satzhülsen aneinander reihen.



Was ich geschrieben habe ist aber leider auf meinem eigenen Mist und meinen eigenen Recherchen im Rahmen von Rechtskämpfen mit der GEZ-Justiz gewachsen und wurde nirgends abgeschrieben. Ich denke durchaus noch selbst und fresse nicht unbedingt, was einem so vorgesetzt wird so wie du z.B.:
Dass der ÖRR ein Pfeiler unserer Demokratie ist, ist primär bei den Profiteuren Konsens und wird per Göbbelsmanier so lange wiederholt, bis es scheinbar wahr ist. In Wahrheit haben sie Demokratieentwicklung eher verhindert, in dem sie in Wahlkampfzeiten primär immer 2 (mit CSU 3) scheinbar gegensätzliche Parteien in Szene setzten (Wählt das eine um das andere zu verhindern). Die Ansetzung des letzten Kanzlerkandidatenduells war von vorn herein nur noch extrem lächerlich.  Die Diffamierung von Beitrags- und ÖRR-Kritikern als rechte Verschwörungstheoretiker und Fakenewskonsumenten hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun und ist sowas von ÖRR-Propaganda, die du hier unreflektiert nachplapperst. Vermutlich gehörst du wohl selber zu diesem Verein. Momentan ist es leider so, dass auf politischer Ebene die Rechten nun mehr oder weniger allein die Kritiker eines klaren Unrechts sind. Die GEZ-Sache ist m.E. ein unterschätzter Grund für deren Zulauf und der GEZ-Beitrag trägt sogar unabhängig von der Qualität des ÖRR selbst durch seinen diskreditierenden Charakter (siehe mein Ausgangspost) nun motivierend dazu bei, sich bei rechten verschwörungstheoretischen Quellen zu informieren. Durch Feindbildkultivierung scheinen AfD und ÖRR gegenseitig zu profitieren. Moralisch haben aber unterm Strich beide kaum etwas zu bieten.

Also ich bin auf klar für unabhängigen Journalismus, aber den sehe ich absolut nicht im ÖRR!

PS: Ich mag deinen Avatar! Der Spruch passt heutzutage kaum zu einem anderen Thema besser. Sagt dir auch Machiavelli etwas?
Die Herrlichkeit, die Herrlichkeit  des ÖRR üüüüber ahalles in derher Wält


----------



## DKK007 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist nichts weiter als lächerliche Propaganda vom rechten Ufer, die tausendfach wiederholt nicht stimmiger wird.
> Wir haben kein einziges Staatsmedium, kein einziges. Und gerade der Staatsvertrag zu unseren Medien garantiert
> uns, abgesehen von Beeinflussungsversuchen der CDU beim ZDF, der in der Tat als Sender abgeschafft gehört,  dass
> es keine Zustände wie z.B. in Italien gibt, wo Berlusconi nach Belieben diktieren konnte, was geschrieben wird. Auch
> bei uns sind die reinen privaten Fehrsehsender inzwischen demokratiegefährdend.



Beim ZDF sehe ich keinen Grund zum abschaffen. Die Mediathek ist die am besten gepflegte aller Sender.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mit was hat denn die Richterwahl zum BVerfG sonst zu tun, außer Gewaltenteilung, wenn der zur Wahl stehende Richter, eine 2/3 Mehrheit sowohl im Bundestag als auch im Bundesrat erhalten muss?
Mehr Einbeziehung aller Landesparlamente und des Bundestages, sind wohl schwerlich möglich, damit werden alle Parteien abgebildet.

Wie willst du denn sonst Richter zum  BVerfG ernennen?
Bundesverfassungsgericht – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim ZDF sehe ich keinen Grund zum abschaffen.


Das war alles weit vor Deiner Zeit. Es ging mir um Versuche der CDU, die unabhängige Presse zu behindern. Das fing mit Adenauer an, der das ZDF als Staatssender einrichten wollte, um bequeme Presse zu kommen und ging über Kohl, der massiv manipulierend eingriff. Ähnliches siehst Du auch mit der CSU, die häufiger kritische Sendungen, z.B. Scheibenwischer, abschalten lies. Und genau darum sind diese Sender so wichtig.

Schaue ich auf die privaten Medien, z.B. die Hetzkampagnen der Bildzeitung und des Spiegels gegen Bundespräsidenten Wullf, dann wurden alle, sämtliche alle Vorwürfe gegen ihn per Gericht als unstimmig bewertet. Wulff ist vollumfänglich rehabilitiert, das interessiert aber neimanden. Wulff setzre sich, zm die drohende Spaltung der Gesellschaft zu bekämpfen, für Integration aus, weg von parallelen Kulturen hin zu mehr Gemeinsamkeit. Dafür musste er gehen, das passt nicht ins Konzept der neuen Rechten, die sich überall ausbreiten und die mit bewusster Politik destabilisierende Zustände ereichen will.


----------



## Quake2008 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat der ÖR für mich verloren. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich in der Schweiz DLF hören konnte, ohne Internet versteht sich. Das war werbefreies Programm, welches überall, über Landesgrenzen hinweg genutzt werden konnte.
> Im Internet braucht es m.M. keinen ÖR, denn es sind tausende andere Medien verfügbar. Die DW hat sich ja auch in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abgeschafft. Den Rest des ÖR wie der UKW-Werbefunk mit Musikunterbrechung oder die ganzen Serien der ARD dürfen die gerne einstellen, denn das gehört nicht zum Informationsauftrag.
> 
> Natürlich darf man das, sonst würde doch fast keiner Steuern bezahlen?




Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, Steuern sind wichtig, damit der Apparat funktioniert, dies ist jedem bewusst, man macht auch eine Steuererklärung um nicht zuviel zu zahlen. 

Bei dem GEZ und den öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten, gibt es keine Möglichkeit auf das Programm, dass zu 80% am Auftrag vorbei entwicklet wurde,  einfluss zu nehmen. 

Die Lindenstraße als beispiel hat doch nicht seit gestern schleche Quoten. Seit dem der Staat eine Höchstgrenze für das Bugdet gesetzt hat fängt der Apparat an zu sparen. 

Wieso die solch hohen Gehälter, Pensionen zahlen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Eiskugel (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit was hat denn die Richterwahl zum BVerfG sonst zu tun, außer Gewaltenteilung, wenn der zur Wahl stehende Richter, eine 2/3 Mehrheit sowohl im Bundestag als auch im Bundesrat erhalten muss?
> Mehr Einbeziehung aller Landesparlamente und des Bundestages, sind wohl schwerlich möglich, damit werden alle Parteien abgebildet.
> 
> Wie willst du denn sonst Richter zum  BVerfG ernennen?
> Bundesverfassungsgericht – Wikipedia



Halt nicht nicht über Parlament oder Bundesrat. Da gibt es sicherlich 1000 Möglichkeiten und wäre ein komplexes Thema für sich. Aber wenn du ein spontanes, plattes Beispiel willst: Eine Direktwahl durchs Volk wär sicherlich schon ein Upgrade zu jetzt. Eine Parteizugehörigkeit sollte auch disqualifizieren. Siebung nach Kompetenz könnte zusätzlich auch beibehalten werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich meine, der ÖR müsste auf reines Informationsprogramm umstellen. Die viele TV-Sender braucht es auch nicht.
Für mich war der eh nur auf AM relevant, weil da auch noch DXen möglich war, was ich heute auch noch mache (BBC).
Zudem hat man die Nutzer der AM- Bereiche vergrault und mit ihrem DAB+ kommen sie erfreulicherweise auch nicht weit. 
So hat sich m.M. der DLF schon teilweise abgeschafft. Den SWR cont.ra hat man auch abgeschafft, habe ich oft genutzt. Dann nicht mehr, denn man brauchte dafür Internet. Und da gibt es auch andere Anbieter von Nachrichten. Ich vermute mit der UKW-Abschaltung sind dann noch mehr Radiohörer weg. Bleibt noch das TV.
Es gibt schon einige Leute, die gar keinen Fernseher mehr haben (Ich bräuchte auch keinen). Damit fällt dann noch das zufällige Finden von interessanten ÖR-Sendungen weg. Relevanz wieder geringer. Der Trend geht weiter. 
TV des ÖR fand ich schon immer schrecklich. Es kam mehr Unterhaltungskram als Informationssendungen. Die Mediathek ist etwas besser, jedoch könnte ich mich auch ohne diese informieren.
Die Relevanz des ÖR sinkt kontinuirlich, weil er a) teilweise an der Abschaffung mitgemacht hat (siehe die Meinung zur AM-Abschaltung vm DLF-Intendanten) und b) weil die Nutzer andere Medien gefunden haben.
Ich glaube in 20-30Jahren wird niemand mehr klassisches Fernsehen nutzen, sondern Videoplatformen wie Youtube. Da hat der ÖR nur geringe Chancen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Eiskugel schrieb:


> Halt nicht nicht über Parlament oder Bundesrat. Da gibt es sicherlich 1000 Möglichkeiten und wäre ein komplexes Thema für sich. Aber wenn du ein spontanes, plattes Beispiel willst: Eine Direktwahl durchs Volk wär sicherlich schon ein Upgrade zu jetzt. Eine Parteizugehörigkeit sollte auch disqualifizieren. Siebung nach Kompetenz könnte zusätzlich auch beibehalten werden.



Weil das normale Volk ja soviel Ahnung von Juristerei hat, und ständig alle wissenschaftlichen Beiträge von Kanddaten verfolgt, in den einschlägigen juristischen wissenschaftlichen Zeitungen.
Mehr konnte ich gerade nicht lachen.
Wahrscheinlich sollten wir auch kommunale Abstimmungen einrichten, wer Chefarzt im örtlichen Krankenhaus wird.

Hier steige ich aus.


----------



## Eiskugel (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ja, ist auch besser für dich. Das Bruderurteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht ist halt auch ein logisches Desaster und beweist eindeutig, dass die Urteile da nicht unbedingt was mit Kompetenz zu tun haben. Wär wie gesagt ein komplexes Thema für sich, aber bilde dir halt ruhig weiter deine vorschnellen Urteile (Obwohl, ne, bitte gewöhn dir das lieber ab, ernsthaft!)

PS: Meinst du etwa der Bundesrat verfolgt alle wissenschaftlichen Beiträge? Vor allem wenn man sonen Richterkandidaten persönlich aus der eigenen Partei kennt? Da wär mir so ne unqualifizierte Volkswahl echt lieber, aber gibt bestimmt bessere Lösungen, denn nochmal: Komplexes Thema für sich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hat man Jahrzehntelang an der CDU gesehen, wo im Vorfeld schon alles abgemacht wurde und am Ende gab es nur einen Kandidaten für den CDU Vorsitz.
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Beiräte nicht gewählt sondern bestimmt werden und nach welchen Kriterien bestimmt wird, ist nirgends festgehalten.


Muss das denn irgendwo für jeden Bürger einzusehen sein? Selbstverständlich ist das irgendwo festgehalten. Land der Bürokratie und so. Aber ob das nun zwangsläufig transparent für den Bürger sein muss, will ich jetzt mal bezweifeln. 



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Richtig. Es ist lächerlich, dass der Staat für die Christlichen Religionen die Steuern eintreibt, aber niemand weiß, wo das Geld am Ende bleibt, da man für alles, was man von der Kirche will, bezahlen muss. Und die kirchlichen Einrichtungen werden eh praktisch zu 100% vom Staat finanziert. Wird Zeit, dass sich die Religionen ins Privatleben zurück ziehen. Jeder kann an das glauben, an das er glauben will, aber ich möchte in der Öffentlichkeit damit nicht mehr belästigt werden.
> 
> 2. Aber nicht als Islam, Buddhist oder Jude. So eine Person muss Politiker werden, damit man in den Beirat eintreten kann oder die Konfession wechseln.


Nochmal: Was hält entsprechende Gruppierungen davon ab, einen Repräsentanten in die Politik zu schicken? Nichts. JEDER kann irgendwie in irgendeiner Form in die Politik. Sofern mündig und geistig zurechnungsfähig.

Mit Religion musst du dich aber einfach mal abfinden. Auch das gehört zur Demokratie, Freiheit und zum Miteinander: Dinge einfach mal aushalten, auch wenn man sie nicht mag. Ich bin auch kein Freund der Religion, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, mich davon irgendwie "belästigt" zu fühlen. Wieso auch? Da würde ich ja mein Lebtag nur schlechte Laune haben. Außerdem mag ich alte Kirchen und Dome. Ebenso wie Burgen und Schlösser. Die haben was. Trotz aller religiöser Symbolik. Du kannst den Kirchenkram gern kritisieren. Tu ich auch. Aber dich davon tatsächlich belästigt zu fühlen, ist schon irgendwie arg...naja. Ohne Worte. 

Die Kirchensteuer ist übrigens gar keine Steuer und wird vom Staat deswegen einkassiert, weil Kirche und Regierung zusammenarbeiten. Hier herrscht keine Hierarchie, sondern eine Zusammenarbeit in dem Fall. Wie auch immer die zustande kommt. Die Kirchensteuer ist im Endeffekt auch nur das, was ein Vereinsbeitrag für den regionalen Fußballclub ist. Und ich zahle weder das eine, noch das andere. Weil ich weder in der Kirche bin, noch in einem Fußballverein. Bist du in der Kirche? Eher nicht, oder? Wieso kritisierst du es dann? Es zahlt ja nur der, der in der Kirche ist. 

Was also bleibt ist der kirchliche Einfluss im ÖRR. Ist der tatsächlich so weit gegeben, dass man ihn kritisieren muss? Ich gucke ja selbst oft genug im ÖRR. Aber echte Kirchenkacke hab ich da doch eher selten erlebt. Abgesehen davon, dass auch der ÖRR von Einschaltquoten lebt. Und wenn die merken, dass es Leute gibt, die irgendwelche Weihnachtsmessen gucken (statt selbst in die Kirche zu gehen), dann wird es natürlich gesendet. Logisch, oder? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Werden Politiker nach ihrer Qualifikation einem Ministeramt zugewiesen?
> Oder greift nicht doch öfters als man denkt das Peter Prinzip?


Was das "Peter-Prinzip" ist, darunter kann ich mir nun zugegebenermaßen nichts vorstellen. ^^ Aber ich denke schon, dass Politiker nach ihren Qualifikationen zugewiesen werden. Dass da natürlich die obligatorischen "Kontakte" ne Rolle spielen, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber das ist im Arbeitsleben auch so... wer Kontakte hat, bekommt auch schneller n Job. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Beispiel genannt. Ich könnte noch viele weitere Beispiele nennen und von den Problemen der Kirche in Sachen Aufklärung in den Missbrauchsfällen fange ich noch nicht mal an. Die Kirche hat mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie unfähig ist, eine Leitstruktur zu bieten. Natürlich gibt es auch Kirchenleute, die seriös und gewissenhaft ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen, aber wie soll ich das einschätzen können? Es gibt eben keine Kriterien, nach denen ausgewählt wird, wer da einen Posten bekommt und wer nicht. Hier fehlt schlicht Transparenz und genau das ist auch das Problem in der Demokratie. Wo die Transparenz fehlt, werden Bürger abgeschreckt.


Die Missbrauchsfälle gehören hier auch gar nicht rein und haben erstmal grundsätzlich auch gar nichts mit "Bildung" zu tun. Ein Arzt ist auch gebildet, kann aber trotzdem zum Täter werden. Das nur mal als Randerwähnung. Nun aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 

Du kommst hier mit grundsätzlichem Misstrauen. Okay, sei dir gegönnt. Aber im Land der Bürokratie und Zertifikate MUSS alles qualifiziert sein. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Auch in der Kirche. Die haben zwar so ihre Sonderrechte, aber auch die müssen sich an deutsches Recht und Gesetz halten. Und das heißt, dass die schon ihre Kriterien haben müssen, nach denen sie ihre Pfaffen und Bischöfe auswählen. Kurzum: Natürlich gibt es Kriterien. Aber man muss doch nicht in jeden Haufen Kacke Einsicht haben. Eben weil ich kein Freund der Religion bin, interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne, nach welchen Kriterien ein Pfaffe ausgewählt wird. 

Aber wenn Deutschland in einem absolut zuverlässig ist, dann auf jedenfall in folgendem: Für alles braucht es ein Zertifikat und eine Qualifikation. Im Optimalfall zusätzlich notariell beglaubigt und mit Ziegenblut während eines satanischen Rituals unterschrieben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Joachim ist aber sicher nicht der führende Kopf der Metalheads. Der Papst ist aber der führende Kopf einer monotheistischen Religion mit mehr als 1 Milliarde Anhänger. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
> Leute, die solche Aussagen tätigen, kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. *Genauso wenig die, die diese Aussage verteidigen*.


Wenn du mich damit meinen solltest, lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich diese Aussage keinesfalls verteidige. Mit keiner Silbe. 

Allerdings spricht der Papst nicht für 1 Mrd. Anhänger. Wie auch? Das Christentum ist immerhin kein insektoides Kollektiv. Ob der Vergleich nun aufgrund der Position beider Personen hinkt oder nicht, ist irrelevant. Man kann eine ganze Gruppe nicht anhand einer Person oder einiger weniger festmachen. Schon gar keine so große. Das Wort des Stellvertreter Gottes war im Mittelalter unangefochten. Aber in der heutigen Zeit? Wohl kaum werden 1 Mrd. Christen (schon gar nicht Protestanten oder Evangelisten) alles einfach abnicken, was der Papst da von sich gibt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben weil man einen Gegenpol für die Privatsender braucht, muss das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen unabhängig sein und zwar auf allen Fronten.
> Ich bin gerne bereit für Unabhängigkeit, gute Themen und ein ausgewogenes Programm Geld zu bezahlen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Unabhängigkeit. Die ist meines Erachtens in der Form, wie es jetzt besteht, nicht gegeben. Wo sind denn z.B. die Atheisten? Dürfen die keine Stimme haben?


Die ÖRR werden niemals "unabhängig" sein. Von irgendeiner Instanz sind die immer abhängig. Wenn nicht von der Politik, dann von Geldern, Spenden anderer Instanzen oder vom Volk selbst. Und wer Geld gibt, bestimmt auch den Inhalt. Siehe Einschaltquoten. Und würde keiner diese ganzen "Nebensender" des ÖRR konsumieren, gäbe es die auch gar nicht. Wo wir wieder bei Marktwirtschaft wären.

Kleiner Nachtrag für dich: 
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass die Kirche...bzw. Religion an sich, sich aus diversen Sachen raus halten sollte. Die Kirche betreibt auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und betreibt diverse Träger der Kinder- und Jugendhilfe, Altenpflege usw. (Die Johanniter, Caritas und weiß der Geier, was es da noch so gibt). Was auch völlig in Ordnung so ist. Nur finde ich, dass der religiöse Einfluss, religiöse Gebräuche usw. einfach nicht da rein gehören, wenn die Kiddies nicht danach fragen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eher ein Problem, als die alljährliche Weihnachtsmesse im ÖRR.


----------



## Arkintosz (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Meinetwegen zahle ich doch zehn Euro im Jahr(das macht dann etwa 400 Millionen Euro Budget für den ÖR pro Jahr), damit mir jemand unabhängig erklären kann, was der Bund so beschlossen hat, welche Gerichtsurteile gefällt wurden und wo es zu Problemen in der Exekutive kam.

Dann haben wir doch schöne, unabhängige Medien, die ihrem Informationsauftrag nachkommen und für das Geld sollte man auch ein paar Leute vor eine Kamera stellen und sie etwas bildendes faseln lassen können.

Nur sind 210€ einfach völlig übertrieben und die Sendungen sind größtenteils extrem teuer und nutzlos.

So bitte, die, die hier den Untergang der Bundesrepublik ausrufen, wenn man das Programm stark einschränkt: Wo gehen hier unabhängige Medien verloren?
Von 400 Millionen Euro im Jahr sollte man problemlos 4.000 Arbeitsplätze und Kameraequipment etc. unterhalten können. Wozu braucht man über 8 Milliarden??? Arbeiten beim ÖR etwa 80.000 Menschen? Wenn ja, warum? Wozu ist das nötig, wenn ich nur ein paar mickrige Sender brauche, die unabhängig was zur Politik und der aktuellen Lage erzählen sollen???


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> damit mir jemand unabhängig erklären kann, was der Bund so beschlossen hat, welche Gerichtsurteile gefällt wurden und wo es zu Problemen in der Exekutive kam.


 Und das Machen ARD und ZDF?
Wo denn?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Haben die Damen und Herren die "nur Netflix" und "keinen Fernseher" nutzen eigentlich tatsächlich auch kein (Auto-)Radio? 
Da höre ich neben eigener Musikauswahl nämlich z.B. ausschließlich ÖR und auch so ziemlich jeder bei dem ich mitfahre.


----------



## Arkintosz (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Haben die Damen und Herren die "nur Netflix" und "keinen Fernseher" nutzen eigentlich tatsächlich auch kein (Auto-)Radio?


Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen und höre nur Privatsender, die Rockmusik und vor allem Heavy Metal spielen. Justin Bieber usw. würde bei mir Brechreiz hervorrufen und das ist im Auto immer schlecht.
Allerdings lassen sich auch diese Privatsender häufig dazu herab, Schlaflieder zu spielen, weshalb ich einige CDs mitführe, durch die ich mich dann retten kann.

Ich finde es übrigens brandgefährlich, lahme Songs im Radio zu spielen - damit provoziert man den Sekundenschlaf mit zugehörigen Unfällen ja geradezu und trägt sicherlich nicht zur Verkehrssicherheit bei.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da höre ich neben eigener Musikauswahl nämlich z.B. ausschließlich ÖR und auch so ziemlich jeder bei dem ich mitfahre.


 Ich nicht.
Schon die ständig wiederkehrende Musikauswahl (vorbezahlte, immer gleiche  Playlisten) geht mit auf die Nerven.
So nutze ich lieber die Privaten (Landeswelle, FFH, Radio SAW, ...) je nach dem, wo ich mich befinde.

Sonntags kann man mal Bayern 1 mit Tommy Gottschalk hören, da kommen ab 22:00 Uhr manchmal die Rock Classics.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das Urteil finde ich prinzipiell richtig. 

Ohne eine öffentlich-rechtliche Berichterstattung würde die Verblödung

der Allgemeinheit durch private Anbieter noch beschleunigt werden.


----------



## empy (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Eiskugel schrieb:


> Was ich geschrieben habe ist aber leider auf meinem eigenen Mist und meinen eigenen Recherchen im Rahmen von Rechtskämpfen mit der GEZ-Justiz gewachsen und wurde nirgends abgeschrieben. Ich denke durchaus noch selbst und fresse nicht unbedingt, was einem so vorgesetzt wird so wie du z.B.:
> Dass der ÖRR ein Pfeiler unserer Demokratie ist, ist primär bei den Profiteuren Konsens und wird per Göbbelsmanier so lange wiederholt, bis es scheinbar wahr ist. In Wahrheit haben sie Demokratieentwicklung eher verhindert, in dem sie in Wahlkampfzeiten primär immer 2 (mit CSU 3) scheinbar gegensätzliche Parteien in Szene setzten (Wählt das eine um das andere zu verhindern). Die Ansetzung des letzten Kanzlerkandidatenduells war von vorn herein nur noch extrem lächerlich.  Die Diffamierung von Beitrags- und ÖRR-Kritikern als rechte Verschwörungstheoretiker und Fakenewskonsumenten hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun und ist sowas von ÖRR-Propaganda, die du hier unreflektiert nachplapperst.



Man kann auch die ÖR und weitere Medien bedienen und sich selbst ein Bild machen. Ich lese hier halt nur, dass die ÖR eine reine Propagandamaschine sind und deine Quellen sauber sind und das ist in aller Regel Käse. Hundertprozentige Objektivität gibt es nicht und es ist dem Medienkonsumenten immer dazu geraten, alles zu hinterfragen. Viele hier konsumieren die ÖR kaum und sind für einen deutlichen Abbau und eine ebenso deutliche Umstrukturierung, aber prinzipiell für ÖR. Sind die auch alle von den ÖR gehirngewaschen?


----------



## Eiskugel (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Urteil finde ich prinzipiell richtig.
> 
> Ohne eine öffentlich-rechtliche Berichterstattung würde die Verblödung
> 
> der Allgemeinheit durch private Anbieter noch beschleunigt werden.




An deinem Post sieht man doch auch, dass der ÖRR verblödend wirkt. Plapperst deren Standpunkt nach, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Unabhängige Berichterstattung  braucht auch eine saubere und angemessene Finanzierung. Völlig überzogene Schutzgelderpressung wirkt hier nur diskreditierend und von Unabhängigkeit ist hier dann doch nichts zu sehen, viel eher aber Selbstbeweihräucherung und Selbstbereicherung. Der Schaden ist weit höher als der Nutzen. Außerdem unterstellst du den Nichtnutzern automatisch das Schauen der privaten Sender. Noch son ÖRR-Standpunkt, der gerne nachgeplappert wird, aber mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun hat.

Nochmal: Selbst wenn der ÖRR ein wirklich tolles Programm hätte, würde das noch lange nicht solch eine überzogene Finanzierung rechtfertigen. Lerne zwischen Programm und Beitrag zu differenzieren und hör auf, ÖRR-Sprech (bzw. Propaganda) unreflektiert nachzuplappern.


----------



## Eiskugel (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



empy schrieb:


> Man kann auch die ÖR und weitere Medien bedienen und sich selbst ein Bild machen. Ich lese hier halt nur, dass die ÖR eine reine Propagandamaschine sind und deine Quellen sauber sind und das ist in aller Regel Käse. Hundertprozentige Objektivität gibt es nicht und es ist dem Medienkonsumenten immer dazu geraten, alles zu hinterfragen. Viele hier konsumieren die ÖR kaum und sind für einen deutlichen Abbau und eine ebenso deutliche Umstrukturierung, aber prinzipiell für ÖR. Sind die auch alle von den ÖR gehirngewaschen?



Wo hab ich behauptet, dass alles vom ÖRR Propaganda ist? Ich habe dafür konkrete Beispiele genannt und man sieht auch hier direkt vor Ort in welcher Art und Weise diese Propaganda wirkt, wenn die Leute unfähig sind zwischen Programm und Beitrag zu differenzieren oder den derzeitigen Beitrag für alternativlos halten (wie unkreativ kann man eigtl. sein?). Dafür habe und brauche ich auch keine Quelle, man kommt mit Beobachtung und Nachdenken selber drauf , aber selber nachdenken ist ja schwer aus der Mode gekommen.

Wie gesagt bin ich auch für unabhängige Medien bzw. Information und wenn man die Finanzierung und Besetzung der Rundfunkräte von vorn herein korrekt geregelt hätte, dann hätte der ÖRR sowas auch sein können. Jetzt hat er sich durch seine asoziale Finanzierung aber soweit diskreditiert, dass m.E. tatsächlich nur noch dessen Abschaffung eine sinnvolle Option darstellt. Unabhängige Information und Berichterstattung muss dann halt neu gedacht werden, was m.E. sowieso sinnvoller ist, als dafür veraltete Strukturen überzufinanzieren.


----------



## Alreech (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Weil du für das Allgemeinwohl ständig zahlst, obwohl du nichts nutzt.
> [FONT=&]Deine Steuern werden genutzt, um Bibliotheken, Hochschulen, Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Schwimmbäder, Straßen,Theater, Konzerthallen, ÖPNV, Bundeswehr, Arbeitslosengeld II, Rente (Zuschuss), Aufstocker, verschiedene Ämter und auch den unabhängige Journalismus (der darf nicht direkt über eine Steuer finanziert werden, weil der Staat die Medienanstalten sonst erpressen kann, darum die Pflicht an die GEZ zu bezahlen) zu finanzieren, auch wenn du sie zum großen Teil nicht nutzt. Und diese Regelung ist mir auch weitaus lieber als nur noch Medienhäuser zu haben, die eine eigene Agenda verfolgen wie in den USA. Da gibt es nämlich nur noch Schwarz und Weiss. Gute Beispiele dafür sind auch Italien oder die Türkei, wo der Großteil der Medien Berlusconi oder Erdogan gehört.[/FONT]



Du weist selber darauf hin das der Rundfunkbeitrag keine Steuer ist, und argumentierst damit das Steuern der Allgemeinheit nutzen und das deswegen der Rundfunkbeitrag irgendwie auch der Allgemeinheit dient ?

Steuern fliessen in den Staatshaushalt, und der wird in den entsprechenden Parlamenten debattiert und durch eine demokratische Abstimmung verabschiedet.
Und genau diese Debatte und demokratische Abstimmung soll beim Rundfunkbeitrag vermieden werden, nur deswegen ist er keine Steuer.

Dank den neoliberalen Steuerreformen von CDU/CSU/SPD/GRÜNEN/FDP stecken übrigens immer mehr Bibliotheken,  Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Schwimmbäder, Theater, Konzerthallen und ähnliches in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten.
Statt Steuererhöhung welche vor allem die Besserverdienenden treffen würden wird es dafür vermutlich auch bald nach dem Vorbild des Rundfunkbeitrages Beiträge für andere öffentliche Grundversorgungen geben.
Immerhin hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht festgestellt das es völlig o.k. ist von jedem Haushalt den gleichen Beitrag für die Grundversorgung zu verlangen, egal wieviele Menschen in diesem Haushalt leben und wie hoch das Einkommen des Haushaltes ist.

So ein Beitrag könnte z.B. für die ganzen Opernhäuser und Theater interessant sein die ganz sicher zur Städtischen Grundversorgung zählen.
Warum nicht von jedem Haushalt in der Stadt einen Beitrag dafür erheben ? Die Funktionäre in der Kulturverwaltung bekommen dann ein fettes Gehalt und eine tolle Betriebsrente, die öffentliche Verwaltung darf diese Einrichtungen nicht mehr prüfen (weil das der Staatsferne widersprechen würde) und die Kinder der Besserverdienenden die irgenwas mit Theater & Tanz studiert haben bekommen auch noch einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz der von den Beitragszahlern finanziert wird. So stellen sich die Neoliberalen die ideal soziale Marktwirtschaft vor.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ob dafür oder dagegen ist nun auch egal. Es wurden Tatsachen geschaffen.
Es gibt (bis auf die Nummer mit den Fackeln und Heugabeln) keine Möglichkeit mehr, gegen die Rundfunkgebühr als Normalsterblicher vorzugehen.

EuGH zum Rundfunkbeitrag: ARD/ZDF haben das Recht, Autos zu pfaenden - WELT

Also wenn niemand von euch vor hat, deswegen mit einer nennenswerter Zahl an Mitstreitern auf die Straße zu gehen, dann bleibt nur noch das Zahlen und Schlucken jeder noch so unsinnigen Erhöhung.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Steuern fliessen in den Staatshaushalt, und der wird in den entsprechenden Parlamenten debattiert und durch eine demokratische Abstimmung verabschiedet.
> Und genau diese Debatte und demokratische Abstimmung soll beim Rundfunkbeitrag vermieden werden, nur deswegen ist er keine Steuer.




Also Müllabfuhrgebühren oder Anschluss und Benutzungszwang sind auch Steuern und keine Gebühren?


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Haben die Damen und Herren die "nur Netflix" und "keinen Fernseher" nutzen eigentlich tatsächlich auch kein (Auto-)Radio?
> Da höre ich neben eigener Musikauswahl nämlich z.B. ausschließlich ÖR und auch so ziemlich jeder bei dem ich mitfahre.



Ein Autoradio hat ja nichts mit den ÖR zu tun, wobei ich hier das Gebaren von den ÖR noch dreister und unverschämter finde. SWR3 macht genauso viel Werbung wie die privaten Sender auch, dazu noch das dumme Gesülze was die Moderatoren teilweise von sich geben und zu guter letzt hat man oft morgens und abends beim Heimfahren die gleichen Lieder. Da finde ich die privaten Sender gepaart mit einer guten CD doch deutlich besser


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne eine öffentlich-rechtliche Berichterstattung würde die Verblödung
> 
> der Allgemeinheit durch private Anbieter noch beschleunigt werden.


 Jetzt erzähl bloß noch, daß der überwiegende Teil der Nachrichten nicht von Nachrichtenagenturen kommen ... .


----------



## Asuramaru (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Rundfunk Gebühren hab kein Bock auf weitere rtl2 Sendern.
> 
> Man sollte vlt reformieren, braucht man viele Sender?
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine Aussage mal wider,ich schaue garkeine Tv und somit will ich weder RTL noch ZDF oder sonst was und ich muss für etwas zahlen was ich nicht will,das ist Kriminell und nichts anderes.Dieses Land und unsere Politik besteht aus alten Leuten die nicht mit der Zeit gehen können,früher isn Mammut draufgetretten und hat sie Biologisch entsorgt oder ein Säbelzahntiger hat sie beseitigt,da konnten sie keine Probleme machen.

Heute entdecken sie Neuland in einem Zeitalter wo sie nichtmal den On Schalter am Pc finden und auf jeden scheiß in der Email klicken .


----------



## Alreech (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Leute die gerne Rundfunkgebühren zahlen (z.B. um ein weiteres RTL2 zu verhindern) dürfen sich freuen: bald dürfen sie mehr zahlen.
Altersvorsorge teurer: Droht eine Erhoehung der Rundfunkgebuehr? - WELT


----------



## empy (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage mal wider,ich  schaue garkeine Tv und somit will ich weder RTL noch ZDF oder sonst was  und ich muss für etwas zahlen was ich nicht will,das ist Kriminell und  nichts anderes.



Das hatten wir schon. Auch wenn die Umsetzung an der Stelle  blödsinnig ist, zahlt man in einem Sozialstaat dauernd für Dinge, die  man nicht in Anspruch nimmt. Dafür kommen einen viele Sachen, die man in  Anspruch nimmt dann ziemlich günstig.



Eiskugel schrieb:


> Wo hab ich behauptet, dass alles vom ÖRR Propaganda ist? Ich habe dafür konkrete Beispiele genannt und man sieht auch hier direkt vor Ort in welcher Art und Weise diese Propaganda wirkt, wenn die Leute unfähig sind zwischen Programm und Beitrag zu differenzieren oder den derzeitigen Beitrag für alternativlos halten (wie unkreativ kann man eigtl. sein?). Dafür habe und brauche ich auch keine Quelle, man kommt mit Beobachtung und Nachdenken selber drauf , aber selber nachdenken ist ja schwer aus der Mode gekommen.



Also du hast nicht behauptet, dass es Propaganda ist, aber Beispiele dafür genannt und sagst, dass sie wirkt. Klingt nur so halb schlüssig. Hast du vielleicht auch mal daran gedacht, dass man zu den gleichen objektiven Beobachtungen auch verschiedene subjektive Meinungen haben kann? Ich halte eine Abschaffung für falsch, auch wenn ich das Budget für überzogen und den Einzug für unfair halte. Ich sehe aber nicht, warum das die einzige sinnvolle Option darstellen sollte.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage mal wider,ich schaue garkeine Tv und somit will ich weder RTL noch ZDF oder sonst was und ich muss für etwas zahlen was ich nicht will,das ist Kriminell und nichts anderes.



Dass die Kosten fuer die Privaten, die sich aus Werbung finanzieren, in den Preisen fuer die beworbenen Produkte enthalten sind und damit auch jeder, der zwar nicht Frauentausch guckt, aber bei EDEKA einkauft, den Durchfall mitfinanziert, ist Dir aber schon klar ... ?

Muesste (koennte) ich zwischen Beidem waehlen, ich muesste nicht lang ueberlegen.


----------



## Nettertyp (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Sind halt alles Flachpfeifen in Deutschland, schaut mal rüber nach Frankreich, die machen es richtig.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Jupp.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Jupp.


Wir haben wirklich viele Flachpfeifen, das hat der User Nettertyp gut herausgearbeitet und deutlich gezeigt.


----------



## Asuramaru (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Dass die Kosten fuer die Privaten, die sich aus Werbung finanzieren, in den Preisen fuer die beworbenen Produkte enthalten sind und damit auch jeder, der zwar nicht Frauentausch guckt, aber bei EDEKA einkauft, den Durchfall mitfinanziert, ist Dir aber schon klar ... ?
> 
> Muesste (koennte) ich zwischen Beidem waehlen, ich muesste nicht lang ueberlegen.



Mir sind die Privaten auch egal,ich schaue kein Tv,Netflix und Amazon Prime hab ich und alles andere ist mir egal.

Kauf keine Produkte die Durchfall verursachen,das was ich kaufe verursacht sowas nicht.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Mir sind die Privaten auch egal(…)



Mag sein. Nur fragt Dich an der Supermarktkasse niemand danach, richtig? Also zeterst Du gegen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, bezahlst aber klaglos die Privaten und freiwillig fuer product placement-finanzierte Streamingangebote.


----------



## Nettertyp (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Mir sind die Privaten auch egal,ich schaue kein Tv,Netflix und Amazon Prime hab ich und alles andere ist mir egal.
> 
> Kauf keine Produkte die Durchfall verursachen,das was ich kaufe verursacht sowas nicht.



Es reicht ein Smartphone oder Internet zu besitzen, schon musst und wirst du GEZ zahlen müssen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben wirklich viele Flachpfeifen, das hat der User Nettertyp gut herausgearbeitet und deutlich gezeigt.



Laber doch kein Müll, Deutschland gehört bereits heute zu den lächerlichsten Ländern dieser Erde, jeder lacht über diese Banenenrepublik.


----------



## Alreech (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Dass die Kosten fuer die Privaten, die sich aus Werbung finanzieren, in den Preisen fuer die beworbenen Produkte enthalten sind und damit auch jeder, der zwar nicht Frauentausch guckt, aber bei EDEKA einkauft, den Durchfall mitfinanziert, ist Dir aber schon klar ... ?


Die öffentlich-rechtlichen finanzieren sich auch aus Werbung. Das tolle an diesen Einnahmen: für deren Verwendung gelten noch weniger Regeln als für die Beitragsgelder.

Und Schleichwerbung gibt es bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen auch:
Seite 2 - Schleichwerbung: Der „Marienhof“-Skandal erschuettert die ARD - Kino - FAZ
Spiegel: Die Gottschalks boten Schleichwerbung bei "Wetten, dass..." an - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und anders als die staatsfernen privaten Sendern dürfen die staatsfernen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender für Schleichwerbung und andere Verstöße gegen die Rundfunkgesetze nicht von den Landesmedienanstalten bestraft werden.
So läuft es eben im besten Rundfunk den man sich für Geld kaufen kann: für die großen gibt Privilegien und Immunitäten, die kleinen werden gnadenlos bestraft.
Klar das sowas den Neoliberalen gefällt.


----------



## Asuramaru (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Mag sein. Nur fragt Dich an der Supermarktkasse niemand danach, richtig? Also zeterst Du gegen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, bezahlst aber klaglos die Privaten und freiwillig fuer product placement-finanzierte Streamingangebote.



Netflix und Amazon Prime bieten mir was ich will,ein großes Angebot meiner wahl zu jeder Zeit die ich möchte ohne das 5x am Tag die selbe Sendung wiederhollt wird.

Und keine nervige Werbung.


----------



## colormix (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

in gewissen weise bin ich dafür,  
ein 2 . RTL das seine Machtposition  Missbraucht   auf den HD Sendern viel SD Kram sendet   die Zuschauer   abzockt für die HD Sender  man größtenteils   nur  die Werbung in HD hat , 
die Werbung wird auf den Privat Sendern  immer  Unerträglicher und   Aggressiver bis es Unerträglich wird da überhaupt noch zu kucken  das stärkt   die Lobby der ÖR Sender weil es viele einfach Leid sind .

Auf der anderen Seite ist es nicht ok auf welche Art   die Gebühren verlangt werden , das ist Ungerecht das müsste so erhoben werden x % vom Einkommen , wer wenig Geld hat kann sich keinen teuren TV leisten und zahlt weniger,
so wie es bei den Krankassen Beiträgen und Steuern auch ist .


----------



## JePe (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Netflix und Amazon Prime bieten mir was ich will,ein großes Angebot meiner wahl zu jeder Zeit die ich möchte ohne das 5x am Tag die selbe Sendung wiederhollt wird.
> 
> Und keine nervige Werbung.



Stimmt nur eingeschränkt - Product Placement mag Dich nicht nerven, ist am Ende aber eben auch Werbung -, ist aber ohnehin nicht mein Punkt. Mein Punkt ist, dass Du mit mutmasslich der ueberwaeltigenden Mehrzahl der Produkte, die Du kaufst, auch das private, werbefinanzierte Fernsehen subventionierst: weil diejenigen, die dort werben, die dadurch entstehenden Kosten in ihre Erzeugnisse einpreisen. Und von diesen Kosten kannst Du Dich, anders als von den Gebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten, auch nicht befreien lassen. Wenn Du Dich auf einer sachlichen Ebene ueber Hoehe und / oder Verwendung der erhobenen Gebuehren kritisch auseinandersetzen willst, ist das legitim. Es mutet nur ein wenig seltsam an, die subtilen Finanzierungsmodelle der anderen charmant wegzulaecheln.

Im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen darf uebrigens jahresdurchschnittlich 20 Minuten pro Tag und nicht an Sonn- und Feiertagen geworben werden - bei den Privaten sind es 20% der Sendezeit. Also 12 Minuten je Stunde, 24 Stunden am Tag, an 365 Tagen im Jahr.


----------



## DaStash (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

In jedem kommerziellen Produkt stecken Vermarktungskosten, davon kann man sich nicht befreien, man kann sich aber dafür entscheiden ein bestimmtes Produkt nicht zu kaufen, im Gegensatz zu den ÖR´s. Man könnte ganz konsequent sein und Selbstversorger werden, die Wahl hat man, auch wenn es keine einfache ist. Bei den ÖR´s hingegen hat man diese "nicht". Mich stört an dieser Diskussion auch immer diese Schwarz Weiß Debatte, entweder oder aber darum geht es m. M. n. nicht. Es würden sich die meisten wohl damit begnügen, wenn man das Angebot einkürzen und auf das "Wesentliche" beschränken würde. 5 € im Monat wären für viele sicherlich kein Grund sich zu beschweren und man könnte damit auch einem Bildungsauftrag nachkommen. Alles andere kann dann zusätzlich durch Werbeeinnahmen co finanziert werden. Aber wer sägt schon den Ast an auf dem er sitzt und so lange die relevanten Entscheidungsträger in entsprechenden Gremien sitzen wird sich nichts ändern. Das muss entflechtet werden und auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Anders wird es nicht gehen.

MfG


----------



## Alreech (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt nur eingeschränkt - Product Placement mag Dich nicht nerven, ist am Ende aber eben auch Werbung -, ist aber ohnehin nicht mein Punkt.


Product Placement gibt es auch bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen, und anders als bei Youtube Influencern dürfen die Landesmedienanstalten keine Busgelder gegen ARD & ZDF verhängen.



> Mein Punkt ist, dass Du mit mutmasslich der ueberwaeltigenden Mehrzahl der Produkte, die Du kaufst, auch das private, werbefinanzierte Fernsehen subventionierst: weil diejenigen, die dort werben, die dadurch entstehenden Kosten in ihre Erzeugnisse einpreisen.


Mit den Produkten die ich kaufe finanziere ich nicht nur Werbung in den privaten und öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, sondern auch andere Sachen die ich ablehne:
Möglicherweise verjubelt der Bäcker bei dem ich meine Brötchen kaufe das Geld dann mit Koks und Nutten, oder er kauft sich Alkohol & Killerspiele. Und ehrlich gesagt: sobald es nicht mehr mein Geld ist kann der Typ machen was er will.
Das ist genauso eingepreist wie die Werbung...



> Und von diesen Kosten kannst Du Dich, anders als von den Gebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten, auch nicht befreien lassen. Wenn Du Dich auf einer sachlichen Ebene ueber Hoehe und / oder Verwendung der erhobenen Gebuehren kritisch auseinandersetzen willst, ist das legitim.


mal ganz sachlich: wie kann ich mich von den Gebühren befreien lassen ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Da weiß man doch, wofür man seine monatliche Zwangsabgabe bezahlt:

Auschwitz-Gedenktag: Tagesschau-Kommentar ist abstossend und anmassend! 

Am 75 Jahrestag bezüglich des größten Verbrechens der Menschheitsgeschichte darf eine deutsche Journalistin ganz ungestraft derartiges zum Besetn geben. Der Aufschrei? Im Großen und Ganzen ausgeblieben.

Man stelle sich bloß vor, jemand von der AfD hätte diese Wortwahl an den Tag gelegt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Bild war doch noch nie für brauchbaren Journalismus bekannt. 

Deshalb gibt des die ÖR.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bild war doch noch nie für brauchbaren Journalismus bekannt.
> 
> Deshalb gibt des die ÖR.


Der ÖR ist dafür auch nicht bekannt. ich erinnere nur an die Sache mit dem Weglassen der Info über die Sylvesternacht 2015.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Der ÖR ist eine der wichtigsten Institutionen in Deutschland!


----------



## DaStash (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ÖR ist dafür auch nicht bekannt. ich erinnere nur an die Sache mit dem Weglassen der Info über die Sylvesternacht 2015.


Auch der Lybienkrieg damals, als Israel da illegal einmarschiert ist, wurde nicht ausreichend kritisch berichtet, selbst die RTL2 News waren zu der Zeit investigativer.^^

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der ÖR ist eine der wichtigsten Institutionen in Deutschland!



Zeigt sich ja an den Zuschauerzahlen.
Die sind bei der jüngeren Generation eher gering (laut manchen Statistiken unter 20%. 
Ich vermute mal dass Google als wesentlich wichtiger empfunden wird als der ÖR.
Jetzt mit der Umweltsau-Debatte wurde er auch bei der 60+-Generation zunehmend unbeliebter.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wobei das vor allem am fehlenden Humor der Nazis liegt.


----------



## Slezer (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [..]
> Am 75 Jahrestag bezüglich des größten Verbrechens der Menschheitsgeschichte [..]



Hö hab ich was verpasst? Gibt doch 100te Verbrechen die 1000x schlimmer waren

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Wobei das vor allem am fehlenden Humor der Nazis liegt.



Nein, es liegt daran, dass die jeder, der eine Wohnung hat, für derartigen geistigen Dünnschiss zwangsweise bezahlen muss. Wird sowas auf RTL gesendet interessiert das niemanden, weil RTL nicht zwangsweise bezahlt werden muss. Die ÖR schon.


----------



## Metaltyp (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wenn es nüchtern betrachtet wird, gibt es keinen anderen Zeitraum, der so dermaßen heraussticht, wie die Zeit während des 2. Weltkrieges. Der in allen Schattierungen des menschlichen Daseins nie gekannte Gräuel hervorgebracht hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir als heutige Gesellschaft schon begriffen haben, was dieser Meilenstein der Finsternis eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Wenn es nüchtern betrachtet wird, gibt es keinen anderen Zeitraum, der so dermaßen heraussticht, wie die Zeit während des 2. Weltkrieges. Der in allen Schattierungen des menschlichen Daseins nie gekannte Gräuel hervorgebracht hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir als heutige Gesellschaft schon begriffen haben, was dieser Meilenstein der Finsternis eigentlich bedeutet.


Ich war da nicht dabei und kenne auch niemanden persönlich, der das direkt miterlebt hat (mein Opa war damals bei Ende 14 Jahre alt und Schüler, hat dementsprechend wenig mitbekommen). Ich kann daher nur das beurteilen, was ich aus dem Unterricht kenne bzw. von Erzählungen kenne.
Vom Kriegsverlauf her war aber der 1. Weltkrieg auch nicht wirklich besser, mit der Ausnahme, dass da einfach weniger Waffenentwicklung vorhanden waren. Die Massentötung von unliebsamen Personen, oder welchen, die der Ideologie nicht entsprachen, kam aber erst später. Sowas Ähnliches gab es aber auch unter Stalin in den Lagern.


----------



## Metaltyp (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Im ersten Weltkrieg hat die Menschheit den Tod kennengelernt, im zweiten Weltkrieg hat sie den Tod hinter sich gelassen. In keiner erfassbaren Weise. Sorry für meine pathetischen Formulierungen, für mich ist egal, wie euer Standpunkt ist, für mich ist das der absolute Tiefpunkt, um die üblichen Superlative zu bedienen.
Edit:
Mit Aufkommen der Perkussionswaffen wurde meiner Meinung nach das Schicksal der Menschen besiegelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Und Rundfunkgebühren mit unabhängigen Medienanstalten sind eine der Konsequenzen aus den Erfahrungen mit Propaganda aus Volksempfängern


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und Rundfunkgebühren mit unabhängigen Medienanstalten sind eine der Konsequenzen aus den Erfahrungen mit Propaganda aus Volksempfängern



Unabhängig sind die auf keinen Fall. Da spielen die Parteien mit. Zudem gibt es jetzt halt Propaganda aus der anderen politischen Ecke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das einzige, was ich befüchte, mein kleiner rechter Freund, dass Du diese Grütze ernst meinst. So als übliche Bullshit Propaganda können wir das gerne unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen, wenn Du das ernst meinen solltest, tut es mir leid für Dich.

Das ist öffentlich rechtlicher Funk und das ist in jeder Hinsicht ausgewogen
Die Nachrichten


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich befüchte, mein kleiner rechter Freund, dass Du diese Grütze ernst meinst. So als übliche Bullshit Propaganda können wir das gerne unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen, wenn Du das ernst meinen solltest, tut es mir leid für Dich.
> 
> Das ist öffentlich rechtlicher Funk und das ist in jeder Hinsicht ausgewogen
> Die Nachrichten



Wenn du das anfängliche weglassen von Informationen für ausgewogen hältst, na dann bitte.
Ich aber nicht.
Schon länger ist bekannt, dass da die Parteien die Finger drin haben. Merkt man auch an den Regionalsendungen wie Report München oder Monitor, dass da je nach Bundesland ein anderer Unterton herrscht.

PS: Ich bin weder dein Freund noch tut mir das irgendwie Leid. Ich müsste, sofern ich eine eigene Wohnung hätte, den Rotz selbst bezahlen und schaue nur ganz ganz selten da mal ein paar Sendungen in der Mediathek (früher auch DLF auf MW/LW). Es geht um den Zahlungszwang und den gelieferten Inhalt. Wäre ersterer nicht vorhanden, wäre mit Letzterer sowas von egal, da können die täglich Umweltsau singen, mich würde das genauso wie das Programm von RTL nicht die Bohne interessieren.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du das anfängliche weglassen von Informationen für ausgewogen hältst, na dann bitte.



Welche Informationen wurden denn bitte weggelassen?
Es kann nur über Sachen berichtet werden, die von zwei Quellen bestätigt wurden.

Irgendwelche Fakenews, die Spaken bei Facebook verbreiten zählen nicht dazu. 

Es ist sowieso sehr kurios, das von Journalisten mittlerweile Plattformen wie Twitter als Quelle verwendet werden. 




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon länger ist bekannt, dass da die Parteien die Finger drin haben. Merkt man auch an den Regionalsendungen wie Report München oder Monitor, dass da je nach Bundesland ein anderer Unterton herrscht.



Es sind auch andere Moderatoren, die natürlich ihre eigene Moderation machen. Es wird aber in allen Formaten wie PlusMinus, Monitor, Frontal21 oder ZDFzoom  kritisch berichtet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Informationen wurden denn bitte weggelassen?
> Es kann nur über Sachen berichtet werden, die von zwei Quellen bestätigt wurden.
> 
> Irgendwelche Fakenews, die Spaken bei Facebook verbreiten zählen nicht dazu.
> ...


Die Sache mit der Sylvesternacht z.B. wurde erst später berichtet, da es Druck in den Internet-Medien gab.

Die genannten Sendungen schaue ich manchmal über Internet an, sind aber auch die einzigen Sachen, die mir da sinnvoll erscheinen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Sylvesternacht z.B. wurde erst später berichtet, da es Druck in den Internet-Medien gab.



Es wurde am 1.1. berichtet. Wie schnelle Berichte willst du denn noch?
Ausschreitungen in Leipzig-Connewitz: LKA ermittelt wegen Verdacht auf versuchten Mord | MDR.DE _01.01.2020 | 18:10 Uhr_

Zumal auch dort in den Pressemeldungen der Polizei Fehler drin waren. 



> Die genannten Sendungen schaue ich manchmal über Internet an, sind aber auch die einzigen Sachen, die mir da sinnvoll erscheinen.



Und um die unabhängig zu produzieren, werden die Rundfunkbeiträge benötigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Und um die unabhängig zu produzieren, werden die Rundfunkbeiträge benötigt.


Aber nicht für den ganzen "Unterhaltung"skram, den sich kaum einer ansieht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

So schlecht kann die Quote nicht sein, sonst würde es abgesetzt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So schlecht kann die Quote nicht sein, sonst würde es abgesetzt werden.



Nein, denn die bekommen ja das Geld ob die Leute das sehen wollen oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Trotzdem werden Sendungen nach einer Staffel abgesetzt, wenn die schlecht laufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Trotzdem werden Sendungen nach einer Staffel abgesetzt, wenn die schlecht laufen.



Und warum laufen dann noch so viele Unterhaltungssendungen?
Wenn man so rumfragt schaut die fast keiner.

Wer übrigens noch nach Beispielen für Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Unfug sucht: Nicht Nachmachen ist so eine Sendung


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum laufen dann noch so viele Unterhaltungssendungen?



Dann bring doch mal konkrete Beispiele.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich schaue nach wie vor gerne die ÖR.
Nachrichten, Politiksendungen, Dokus, Krimis und Montags kommen im ZDF auch mal gute Spielfilme.
Das einzige was mich stört, dass sie für die Sport-Übertragungsrechte kaum noch Geld investieren.
Boxen wird schon länger nicht mehr gezeigt. Fußball auch immer weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mich stört eher, wenn dann den ganzen Mo/Mi Abend statt des ZDF-Spielfilms Fußball läuft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Das einzige was mich stört, dass sie für die Sport-Übertragungsrechte kaum noch Geld investieren.
> Boxen wird schon lange nicht mehr gezeigt. Fußball auch immer weniger.


Und warum soll die Allgemeinheit das zwangsfinanzieren?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann bring doch mal konkrete Beispiele.


Programm und Videos am Sonntag, dem 26.01.2020 - ARD | Das Erste
Hier stehen so einige Sendungen drinnen, die mit Information oder Politik wenig zu tun haben.
Um dann mal einige zu nennen: Sportschau, Lindenstraße, Tatort


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das sind aber alles Sendungen mit hoher Quote.

Kultur und Unterhaltung zählt mit zum gesetzlichen Auftrag des ÖR.
Aufgabe und Funktion des oeffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks/der ARD | Das Erste - Startseite - Fragen und Antworten


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles Sendungen mit hoher Quote.
> 
> Kultur und Unterhaltung zählt mit zum gesetzlichen Auftrag des ÖR.
> Aufgabe und Funktion des oeffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks/der ARD | Das Erste - Startseite - Fragen und Antworten



Letzteres würde ich auf jeden Fall ändern. Wir brauchen keine zwangsfinanzierte Unterhaltung über TV mehr, auf den Privaten gibt es mindestens den gleichen Schrott - und zwar nicht per Zwangs-Zahlung.
Und die Quote scheint da auch nicht so hoch, habe gerade nachgesehen, dass das die ARD nichtmal mehr 20% Quote hat.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

20% ist bei 1000 Sendern doch viel. 

Im Gegenteil, man müsste die Privaten wieder abschaffen. Das war damals in den 80er Jahren in Westdeutschland ein Geschenk von Kohl an Bertelsmann, um die Volksverdummung durchzusetzen und mit Werbung Kasse zu machen.
Vorher gab es nur die ÖR.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> 20% ist bei 1000 Sendern doch viel.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, man müsste die Privaten wieder abschaffen. Das war damals in den 80er Jahren in Westdeutschland ein Geschenk von Kohl an Bertelsmann, um die Volksverdummung durchzusetzen und mit Werbung Kasse zu machen.
> Vorher gab es nur die ÖR.


Es lese das staatliche SED-Fernsehen, das willst du doch damit sagen.
Ich bin so froh, dass ich kein TV ansehe und mit den ganzen Müll dort nicht antun muss.
Wenn es um Verblödung geht ist der Kanal egal, ich kenne keinen Sender, auf dem kein Unsinn läuft.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es lese das staatliche SED-Fernsehen, das willst du doch damit sagen.
> Ich bin so froh, dass ich kein TV ansehe und mit den ganzen Müll dort nicht antun muss.
> Wenn es um Verblödung geht ist der Kanal egal, ich kenne keinen Sender, auf dem kein Unsinn läuft.



Du musst ja auch nicht gucken.
Ich gucke seit Jahren keine Privatsender mehr, weil da nur noch Müll läuft.
Bei den öffentlich rechtlichen geht das noch. Die 1000. Silbereisen Show oder den Helene Fischer Kram brauche ich auch nicht und Tatort ist seit Jahren für den Arsch.
Aber ich gucke dort gerne Dokus. Und die eine oder andere Show kann man sich antun.
Schade finde ich nur, dass die öffentlichen immer noch in 720p ausstrahlen. Das ist armselig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Du musst ja auch nicht gucken.


Aber zahlen muss ich. Bei den privaten muss ich das nicht.



> Die 1000. Silbereisen Show oder den Helene Fischer Kram brauche ich auch nicht und Tatort ist seit Jahren für den Arsch.


Ich auch nicht, sollen die alles ersatzlos einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber zahlen muss ich. Bei den privaten muss ich das nicht.



Richtig. Du zahlst, damit du unabhängige Berichterstattung bekommst.
Und bei den Privaten musst du auch zahlen, wenn du den Krempel in HD gucken willst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Und bei den Privaten musst du auch zahlen, wenn du den Krempel in HD gucken willst.


Nein, das ist völlig freiwillig. Wenn ich daran kein Interesse habe muss ich da gar nichts bezahlen. Den ÖR-Krempel muss ich zahlen wenn ich eine Wohnung habe. Früher musste man ein empfangsbereites Gerät haben, das wurde aber geändert, weil man den braten gerochen hat, dass da einiges an Geld bald flöten gehen würde. 



> Richtig. Du zahlst, damit du unabhängige Berichterstattung bekommst.


Sowie haufenweise Nonsensm, Sport und Unterhaltung für die Generation 65+.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Man muss auch Steuern zahlen, ohne da direkt einen eigenen Nutzen von zu haben. Da sind die 17 Euro GEZ im Monat lächerlich dagegen.
Das Geld wir dafür in Infrastruktur, Bildung usw. investiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schade finde ich nur, dass die öffentlichen immer noch in 720p ausstrahlen. Das ist armselig.



Zumindest in der Mediathek könnte man es auch in HD runter laden.
Wobei ich wegen dem Datenvolumen immer die niedrige Auflösung nehme. Und auch um Platz auf der Platte zu sparen.


----------



## Andregee (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Du zahlst, damit du unabhängige Berichterstattung bekommst.
> Und bei den Privaten musst du auch zahlen, wenn du den Krempel in HD gucken willst.


Unabhängig? Das System funktioniert scheinbar noch zu gut, wenn sich Menschen tatsächlich neutral informiert fühlen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Man muss auch Steuern zahlen, ohne da direkt einen eigenen Nutzen von zu haben


Die werden aber vom Parlament bestimmt und ausgegeben, die Rundfunkabgabe geht an die Sender und die können jeden Bockmist senden.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss auch Steuern zahlen, ohne da direkt einen eigenen Nutzen von zu haben. Da sind die 17 Euro GEZ im Monat lächerlich dagegen.
> Das Geld wir dafür in Infrastruktur, Bildung usw. investiert.


 Ich finde die Beitragshöhe überhaupt nicht lächerlich. Sie ist für das was man bekommt und für die die es nutzen, vorwiegend ältere Menschen, einfach zu hoch. Das Programm ist aufgeblasen und voller bildungsferner Inhalte. Und ich bin der Meinung das unterhaltung, Sport etc.. nicht zum Bildungsauftrag gehören sollten. Was bitte ist an Werbe verseuchten Fußball bitte Bildung? Darüber muss diskutiert werden, was sollte finanziert werden und was nicht, braucht wirklich jedes Bundesland komplette TV Ausstattungen, ich meine wie grotesk ist es bitte, wenn ÖR Übertragungsteams aus verschiedenen Bundesländern bei einer Sache mehrfach vor Ort vertreten sind aber nur über die eine Sache berichten? Die Anzahl der Sender muss reduziert werden, die Anzahl der Sendungen sollten sich nur auf Bildung beschränken und dazu zählt dann auch nicht mehr Markus Lanz, wo nur Gäste sitzen die irgend ein Buch promoten. Nein, wir reden hier von Nachrichten, investigativ kritischen Reportersendungen, politisch gesellschaftliche Talkshows und Kinderbildungsprogramme. Das reicht, den Rest kann man dann optional über ppv machen. Eine Reduktion auf 5 Euro wäre m. M. n. angemessen.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Eine Reduktion auf 5 Euro wäre m. M. n. angemessen.


Ich habe mal mitbekommen, dass ein Großteil des Beitrages für die Rentenzahlungen für ehemalige Mitarbeiter draufgehen.


> Sie ist für das was man bekommt und für die die es nutzen, vorwiegend ältere Menschen, einfach zu hoch.


+1


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Flüchtling verbrennt in Zelle – Ermittler erheben schwere Vorwürfe gegen ARD

Offenbar gezielte Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten sowie bezahlte und manipulierte Zeugen. Alles für die gute Sache und die vermeintlich richtige Haltung.
Dieser ÖR scheint so weit von neutraler und auf Fakten basierter Berichterstattung entfernt zu sein, wie ein Schwerverbrecher vom Friedensnobelpreis.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Gibt es auch noch eine andere Quelle als Focus?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nicht gut genug? Mir ist momentan keine weitere bekannt, allerdings habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass sich der Focus das alles aus den Fingern gezogen habe ...


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

So gerne ich frontal21 und Co. gucke, so sehr bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass da tendenziös und nicht investigativ berichtet wird, zu mindestens stellenweise. Hat man ja auch bei der Killerspielberichterstattung gesehen, wo man das vom "Fach kommend" als gamer selber beurteilen konnte. Da stellt sich einem schon die Frage wie es erst bei anderen Themen ist, wo man nicht im Detail steckt.^^

Hier das passende Beispiel, dass war damals wirklich tendenziös und hat nichts mit investigativen Journalismus zu tun.: 
Frontal21 auf dem Kreuzzug gegen „Killerspiele“

MfG


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Nicht gut genug? Mir ist momentan keine weitere bekannt, allerdings habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass sich der Focus das alles aus den Fingern gezogen habe ...



Ich hab mal geguckt und alle andere Presseäußerungen basieren auf dem Artikel vom Focus Magazin.
Das ist schon suspekt.



DaStash schrieb:


> So gerne ich frontal21 und Co. gucke, so sehr bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass da tendenziös und nicht investigativ berichtet wird, zu mindestens stellenweise. Hat man ja auch bei der Killerspielberichterstattung gesehen, wo man das vom "Fach kommend" als gamer selber beurteilen konnte. Da stellt sich einem schon die Frage wie es erst bei anderen Themen ist, wo man nicht im Detail steckt.^^



Das ist ja auch typisch, weil keine Redaktion sich wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt. Bei RTL und Co. siehst du das gleiche.
Das muss man natürlich kritisieren hat aber jetzt nichts mit der anderen Sache zu tun.


----------



## Andregee (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> So gerne ich frontal21 und Co. gucke, so sehr bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass da tendenziös und nicht investigativ berichtet wird, zu mindestens stellenweise. Hat man ja auch bei der Killerspielberichterstattung gesehen, wo man das vom "Fach kommend" als gamer selber beurteilen konnte. Da stellt sich einem schon die Frage wie es erst bei anderen Themen ist, wo man nicht im Detail steckt.^^
> 
> Hier das passende Beispiel, dass war damals wirklich tendenziös und hat nichts mit investigativen Journalismus zu tun.:
> Frontal21 auf dem Kreuzzug gegen „Killerspiele“
> ...


Der typische Haltungsjournalismus eben. Auch Reporter sind Menschen mit einem Weltbild, was sie unter Ausblendung der Realitäten verbreiten. Deshalb sollte man sich möglichst breit gefächert informieren und alles immer wieder hinterfragen. Leider verursachen Botschaften in unserem Gehirn prozesse, die sich unserem Bewußtsein entziehen, so daß man auch ungewollt beeinflusst wird und jeder der sich gut und unabhängig informiert fühlt  unterliegt völlig unbemerkt der Einflussnahme der sogenannten Informationen, welche einem Framing dienen . Dazu reichen schon einfache Signalwörter wie Machthaber statt Präsident, Rüstungs statt Verteidigungsausgaben, Aktivisten statt Randalierer, je nachdem in welchem Staat gerade protestiert wird usw. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ja klar, sind alles nur Menschen aber bei den hier genannten Beispielen halte ich das eher für tendenziösen Sensationsjournalismus, man ist nicht bemüht die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen sondern maximal populistisch zu berichten, für die Quote. Und genau aus solchen Gründen gibt es nicht Wenige, die den ÖRs nicht "trauen". Beispiel Libanonkrieg, war auch total unkritisch in der Berichterstattung, obwohl es ein Angriffskrieg war, da waren selbst die RTL2 News insvestigativ kritischer. Und so lange Politiker in den entscheidenden Gremien sitzen, so lange wird sich an diesem Eindruck auch nicht viel ändern.

Ich wäre da wie gesagt ganz radikal. Unterhaltung raus, nur noch Nachrichten, Politik -und Journalistische Sendungen und Kinderbildung meinetwegen. Der Rest sollte optional sein. Da bleibt immer noch genug übrig und dann sollte man nicht mehr als 5 € im Monat zahlen.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Also ich finde den Journalismus der ÖR größtenteils doch objektiv.
Da ist die Bildzeitung und RTL deutlich schlimmer.
Und viele die sich von den gängigen Journalismus abwenden, beziehen ihr Wissen aus dubiosen Internetseiten. 
Die leben eigentlich in einer Paralellwelt. Darüber würde ich mir eher mal Sorgen machen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das ist noch einmal ein anderes und berechtigtes Thema. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch aus diversen Quellen und bin doch schon das ein oder andere Mal sehr über die "objektive" Berichterstattung erstaunt, siehe obige Beispiele. Man muss sich dann halt die Frage stellen, wie es eigentlich bei Sachen aussieht, wo man nicht so im Thema ist, da ist man ja auf die Information von Dritten angewiesen.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Also ich finde den Journalismus der ÖR größtenteils doch objektiv.


Also Haltungsjournalismus, wie er oft genannt wird und im ÖR gerne praktiziert wird, ist alles andere als objektiv. Es wird immer in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt.
Das machen aber sehr viele Medien, aber mit einem Unterschied: Ich muss die nicht zwangsweise bezahlen.
RTL und Bild können von mir aus so viel Blödsinn senden bzw. schreiben wie sie wollen, ich muss es nicht ansehen/lesen und auch nicht bezahlen.
Beim ÖR muss ich zahlen, ansehen ist noch freiwillig.
Auch die alte Lösung war in meinen Augen falsch, denn man kann auch einen TV haben und kein ÖR schauen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Man muss sich dann halt die Frage stellen, wie es eigentlich bei Sachen  aussieht, wo man nicht so im Thema ist, da ist man ja auf die  Information von Dritten angewiesen.


Bei IT-Themen erzählt der ÖR auch regelmäßig Bockmist. Mir fällt sowas halt auch nur da auf, wo ich mich auskenne.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist noch einmal ein anderes und berechtigtes Thema. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch aus diversen Quellen und bin doch schon das ein oder andere Mal sehr über die "objektive" Berichterstattung erstaunt, siehe obige Beispiele. Man muss sich dann halt die Frage stellen, wie es eigentlich bei Sachen aussieht, wo man nicht so im Thema ist, da ist man ja auf die Information von Dritten angewiesen.
> 
> MfG


Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch aus mehreren Quellen. Aber es gibt welche die beziehen ihr Wissen nur noch von irgendwelchen Verschwörungsseiten. Und das sind nicht wenige.
Da sind auch diejenigen welche am lautesten "Lügenpresse" rumtönen.
Ich halte diese Entwicklung für gefährlich.

Und ich verfolge die Nachrichten (und Politiksendungen) in den ÖR schon sehr lange, mir ist nicht ein einziges mal aufgefallen das Unwahrheiten verbreitet wurden.
Da ich auch direkt mit anderen Medien vergleiche. Und wenn mal was war dann hat man sich direkt entschuldigt und es richtig gestellt.
Aber das war sehr selten der Fall.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Flüchtling verbrennt in Zelle – Ermittler erheben schwere Vorwürfe gegen ARD
> 
> Offenbar gezielte Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten sowie bezahlte und manipulierte Zeugen. Alles für die gute Sache und die vermeintlich richtige Haltung.
> Dieser ÖR scheint so weit von neutraler und auf Fakten basierter Berichterstattung entfernt zu sein, wie ein Schwerverbrecher vom Friedensnobelpreis.


Sowas von sich geben und dann den Focus zitieren. Natürlich können auf Seiten der Polizei keine Fehler gemacht worden sein. So etwas ist ja nicht möglich. Die Polizei macht keine Fehler oder handelt manchmal gar vorsätzlich.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Sowas von sich geben und dann den Focus zitieren. Natürlich können auf Seiten der Polizei keine Fehler gemacht worden sein. So etwas ist ja nicht möglich. Die Polizei macht keine Fehler oder handelt manchmal gar vorsätzlich.


Laut Gutachten nicht.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was ich gerade interessant finde: Gewisse Personen/-gruppen werfen dem ÖR vor, die regierenden Parteien hätten zu viel Einfluss auf diesen.
Stellen Redaktionen des ÖR Recherchen an, die Regierungsparteien schlecht dastehen lassen, ist das nach Ansicht derselben Personen/-gruppen allerdings auch schlecht.
Fasst der ÖR keine Themen an, die irgend jemanden stören (oder bei denen Fehler geschehen können) und rudert auf unverfängliches Programm zurück, hat er nach Ansicht besagter Personen/-gruppen keine Daseinsberechtigung.

Das Gutachten würde ich aber auch mit Vorsicht genießen, da es unter Mitwirkung mittelbar oder sogar unmittelbar Betroffener entstanden ist und - wie sogar der Focus (der sich bekanntlich im Dauerclinch mit dem ÖR befindet) selbst explizit erwähnt - eine Abrechnung mit dem ÖR darstellt. Das liest sich für mich bestenfalls nach einem Machtspiel und schlimmstenfalls danach, dass auf Vorwürfe mit Gegenvorwürfen reagiert wird, aber nicht nach sachbezogener Aufklärungsarbeit.
Auf beiden Seiten, was das angeht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Zumal man auch bedenken muss, dass sich Leute mit wenig Geld, z.B. Bafög-Empfänger auch vom Rundfunkbeitrag befreien lassen können. 

Also wird da niemand belastet, dem es wirklich an Geld fehlt.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal man auch bedenken muss, dass sich Leute mit wenig Geld, z.B. Bafög-Empfänger auch vom Rundfunkbeitrag befreien lassen können.
> 
> Also wird da niemand belastet, dem es wirklich an Geld fehlt.


Wie sieht es mit Alleinerziehenden aus, ich sehe da keine Befreiungsmöglichkeit? Die Aussage halte ich in jedem Fall für nicht haltbar.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ich gerade interessant finde: Gewisse Personen/-gruppen werfen dem ÖR vor, die regierenden Parteien hätten zu viel Einfluss auf diesen.
> Stellen Redaktionen des ÖR Recherchen an, die Regierungsparteien schlecht dastehen lassen, ist das nach Ansicht derselben Personen/-gruppen allerdings auch schlecht.
> Fasst der ÖR keine Themen an, die irgend jemanden stören (oder bei denen Fehler geschehen können) und rudert auf unverfängliches Programm zurück, hat er nach Ansicht besagter Personen/-gruppen keine Daseinsberechtigung.
> 
> ...


Dann lass das Gutachten meinetwegen weg, schauen wir auf die Berichterstattung von "Killerspielen" durch Frontal21 beispielsweise. Da braucht es kein Gutachten um das beurteilen zu können. 

MfG


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal man auch bedenken muss, dass sich Leute mit wenig Geld, z.B. Bafög-Empfänger auch vom Rundfunkbeitrag befreien lassen können.
> 
> Also wird da niemand belastet, dem es wirklich an Geld fehlt.


Is klar. Bei 1200 netto Zahl ich doch gerne alle 3 Monate 52 €.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Is klar. Bei 1200 netto Zahl ich doch gerne alle 3 Monate 52 €.


Es geht nicht um das Geld selbst sondern um das Prinzip, zumindest bei den meisten. Selbst reiche Leute wie Horst Lüning starten Aktionen gegen den Beitrag.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mal geschaut wer das ist. Horst Luening – Stupidedia
Dem geht es vor allem um sein eigenes Geld. So ein typischer neoliberaler.

Steuerhinterziehung gehört bei solchen Typen  genauso dazu. Nicht, weil der Typ kein Geld hätte um Steuern zu zahlen, sondern weil er mit seinem Egoismus meint, sein Geld müsste immer mehr werden ohne Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal geschaut wer das ist. Horst Luening – Stupidedia
> Dem geht es vor allem um sein eigenes Geld. So ein typischer neoliberaler.



Also Stupidedia lese ich auch gerne und gebe es als Quelle bei Schulkram an, aber ich hoffe dass du das nicht ernst nimmt. Und ja, es geht ihm und sein Geld. Mir geht es auch um mein Geld, was ich an die abdrücken muss.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

War jetzt der erste Link, der nicht nach Eigenlob stank.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was ist hiermit?
Horst Luening – WikiMANNia


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Geld selbst sondern um das Prinzip, zumindest bei den meisten. Selbst reiche Leute wie Horst Lüning starten Aktionen gegen den Beitrag.


Bei mir geht es um Beides. Ich lasse mir nicht gerne von überbezahlten Leuten erzählen wie gut man es dich hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



			
				https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=https%3A%2F%2Fde.wikimannia.org%2FHorst_L%25C3%25BCning&type=url&abtag=abp:true&api_key=1e64fcd2eaa13cabf61d55021a7529f2&site_id=15023c03af724fcd8d3c4cda3e169095&tid=3f517bb9-8695-4221-b508-82c121f328e8&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Rundfunkgeb%C3%BChr%3A%20Europ%C3%A4ischer%20Gerichtshof%20best%C3%A4tigt%20Erhebung%20und%20Durchsetzung%20-%20Seite%2019&refr=https%3A%2F%2Fextreme.pcgameshardware.de%2Fwirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft%2F525205-rundfunkgebuehr-europaeischer-gerichtshof-bestaetigt-erhebung-und-durchsetzung.html&page=https%3A%2F%2Fextreme.pcgameshardware.de%2Fwirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft%2F525205-rundfunkgebuehr-europaeischer-gerichtshof-bestaetigt-erhebung-und-durchsetzung-19.html&afsrc=1&cache=VL8KUDQEL75DB7BRC5GFVOB9I1372QDG&vid=30&ad_k=Horst%20Luening%20%E2%80%93%20WikiMANNia&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link schrieb:
			
		

> Wissen teilen ohne feministische Indoktrination.
> Die
> Antithese
> zur feministischen
> ...



Da sieht man doch die AfD-Nazipropaganda schon ganz oben.

Dazu stehen da überhaupt nur zwei Zeilen an Inhalt drin, die sich rein auf die Biografie beziehen.
Da ist der andere Artikel deutlich ergiebiger.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Geld selbst sondern um das Prinzip, zumindest bei den meisten. Selbst reiche Leute wie Horst Lüning starten Aktionen gegen den Beitrag.



Das ist ein Selbstdarsteller. Was soll mit dem sein?


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Alleinerziehenden aus, ich sehe da keine Befreiungsmöglichkeit? Die Aussage halte ich in jedem Fall für nicht haltbar.



Wenn du mit gutem Einkommen und/oder Vermögen alleinerziehend bist, wäre letzteres kein Grund für eine Befreiung.
Wenn du alleinerziehend bist und dein geringes Einkommen gerade so reicht, beziehst du irgendwelche Sozialleistungen, deren Zuerkennung wiederum Grundlage für eine Befreiung oder Ermäßigung des Beitrags ist. Wenn du solche Leistungen nicht beantragt hast, geht es dir offenbar noch gut genug.
Aber sogar dann, wenn du aufgrund geringfügiger Einkommensüberschreitung *keinen* Anspruch auf Sozialleistungen hast, kannst du noch eine Befreiung/Ermäßigung erhalten.



> Dann lass das Gutachten meinetwegen weg, schauen wir auf die Berichterstattung von "Killerspielen" durch Frontal21 beispielsweise. Da braucht es kein Gutachten um das beurteilen zu können.



Du meinst, weil *einige* Redakteure *eines* Sendeformats *eines* Senders des ÖR vor (medial gesehen) grauer Vorzeit mal hanebüchenen Mist fabriziert hat, stellt dass das Konzept des ÖR grundsätzlich in Frage?  

Wenn's danach ginge, dürften etliche Privatsender gar keine Lizenz mehr bekommen und etliche Printmagazine allenfalls noch Etiketten produzieren.

Viel wichtiger sehe ich da den Lernprozess. Öffentlich-rechtlich zu sein bewahrt nicht automatisch vor Fehlern und heutzutage würde so ein Beitrag nicht mehr produziert werden bzw. nicht für das Programm freigegeben werden. Die Kompetenz für das Thema außerhalb der Szene ist deutlich gestiegen - aber um zu merken, dass man auf dem falschen Dampfer ist, braucht es erst einmal Feedback von Betroffenen. Ohne die damaligen Sendungen würden einige Redakteure und Programmplaner immer noch glauben, was sie damals produziert und platziert haben - und die Zuschauer auch. Sogar Prof. Christian Pfeiffer scheint das Thema inzwischen differenzierter zu sehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Das ist ein Selbstdarsteller. Was soll mit dem sein?


Dass es vielen nicht um die 17,5€ geht, sondern um das Prinzip.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass es vielen nicht um die 17,5€ geht, sondern um das Prinzip.



Die Meisten, die auf's Prinzip pochen, haben das Prinzip des ÖR prinzipiell nicht verstanden. Und/oder sie verfolgen eine Agenda, welcher der ÖR funktional entgegen steht.

Wenn's um Prinzip geht, bezahle ich beispielsweise mit meinen Abgaben auch nur sehr ungern die Bildung von Leuten mit, bei denen offenkundig ohnehin nichts Gescheites hängen bleibt. Aber ich nicht die Option, diesen Anteil meiner Abgaben zu verweigern, auch wenn mir die Leute und die vergeblichen Versuche, ihnen etwas beizubringen, mir absolut gar nichts nützen.
Und das ist gut so, denn auch für mich und meine Belange und Bedürfnisse zahlen andere Leute mit ihren Abgaben, obwohl sie mit mir nichts anfangen können.

Auch den ÖR gibt es in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland aus Prinzip. Das bedeutet allerdings nur, dass seine Existenzberechtigung außer Frage steht. Nicht aber, dass man ihn inhaltlich und strukturell nicht modernisieren müsste oder ihn nicht reformieren dürfte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Das bedeutet allerdings nur, dass seine Existenzberechtigung außer Frage steht;


Das sind Gesetz, die geändert werden können. Sobald der noch weniger Bedeutung hat wird das so oder so kommen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das sind Gesetz, die geändert werden können. Sobald der noch weniger Bedeutung hat wird das so oder so kommen.



Gesetze werden nicht geändert, nur weil irgendwer auf seine individuellen Prinzipien pocht. Dafür braucht es schon einen deutlich umfassenderen gesamtgesellschaftlichen Willen. Die meisten Bundesbürger sind mit dem ÖR zufrieden und selbst die meisten Kritiker beziehen sich eher auf strukturelle und inhaltliche Mängel bzw. das Finanzierungskonzept, stellen jedoch nicht den ÖR grundsätzlich in Frage.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gesetze werden nicht geändert, nur weil irgendwer auf seine individuellen Prinzipien pocht. Dafür braucht es schon einen deutlich umfassenderen gesamtgesellschaftlichen Willen.



Nein, zum Beschließen/Ändern von Gesetzen braucht man Mehrheiten in Parlamenten, der Gesellschaftswillen ist dabei völlig egal, es zählen die Stimmen im Parlament. Gesellschaftswillen wäre eine Volksabstimmung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, zum Beschließen/Ändern von Gesetzen braucht man Mehrheiten in Parlamenten, der Gesellschaftswillen ist dabei völlig egal, es zählen die Stimmen im Parlament. Gesellschaftswillen wäre eine Volksabstimmung.



Volksabstimmungen gibt es hier nicht. Wenn du Veränderungen willst, musst du entsprechende Parteien wählen,. die das vorhaben.
Das Blöde ist halt, dass keine Partei, die im Bundestag vertreten ist, überhaupt Veränderungen haben will.
Ganz im gegenteil. Es gibt Parteien, die gerne wieder in die 50er zurück wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Das Blöde ist halt, dass keine Partei, die im Bundestag vertreten ist, überhaupt Veränderungen haben will.
> Ganz im gegenteil. Es gibt Parteien, die gerne wieder in die 50er zurück wollen.


Also die AfD will den Zwangs-Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen, die FDP auch. Also schonmal 2 Parteien, die da Veränderung wollen.
Wenn die AfD jetzt zurück in die 50er will ist das ja auch Veränderung, nur vielleicht in eine andere Richtung als von dir gewollt/erwartet. Aber Veränderungen will sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, zum Beschließen/Ändern von Gesetzen braucht man Mehrheiten in Parlamenten, der Gesellschaftswillen ist dabei völlig egal, es zählen die Stimmen im Parlament. Gesellschaftswillen wäre eine Volksabstimmung.



Das ist Spiegelfechterei. In Parlementen sitzen gewählte Abgeordnete, die zwar nicht immer spezifisch das machen, was ihre Wähler wünschen, es aber doch ganz gerne haben, wenn sie nach der nächsten Wahl erneut einziehen dürfen.

Die Abschaffung des ÖR steht bei *keiner* Partei auf der Agenda; selbst die AfD möchte ihn lediglich zum Staatsfunk umbauen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also die AfD will den Zwangs-Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen, die FDP auch. Also schonmal 2 Parteien, die da Veränderung wollen.
> Wenn die AfD jetzt zurück in die 50er will ist das ja auch Veränderung, nur vielleicht in eine andere Richtung als von dir gewollt/erwartet. Aber Veränderungen will sie auf jeden Fall.



Rate mal, wieso die Afd die öffentlich rechtlichen abschaffen will. Dafür braucht man keine Glaskugel. 
und die FDp macht eh nur Klientelpolitik für eine kleine Minderheit, die kann man nicht ernst nehmen und fliegen eh wieder aus dem Bundestag.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Rate mal, wieso die Afd die öffentlich rechtlichen abschaffen will. Dafür braucht man keine Glaskugel.
> und die FDp macht eh nur Klientelpolitik für eine kleine Minderheit, die kann man nicht ernst nehmen und fliegen eh wieder aus dem Bundestag.



Bevor die FDP rausfliegt ist die SPD dran.
Die ÖR berichten sehr negativ über die AfD (meistens aber völlig berechtigt). Das wird einer der Gründe sein.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Rate mal, wieso die Afd die öffentlich rechtlichen abschaffen will.



Wollen sie ja eben nicht. Wenn's nach der AfD geht, untersteht der ÖR dem "Ministerium für Wahrheit", hängt an dessen Tropf, sendet Ansprachen von Reichskanzler Höcke und berichtet in der Wochenschau über Erfolge beim Stopp der "Umvolkung" sowie dass brennende Flüchtlingsheime "Ausdruck allgemeinen Volkszorns" wären.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Programm ist aufgeblasen und voller bildungsferner Inhalte. Und ich bin der Meinung das unterhaltung, Sport etc.. nicht zum Bildungsauftrag gehören sollten. Was bitte ist an Werbe verseuchten Fußball bitte Bildung?


Bildung?
In den öffentlichen Weglaßanstalten?

Telekolleg, Computerclub, c't-TV, Ratgeber Technik - alles begraben.
Sendungen über Hardware, Software, Handys, Computer, Radios, Fensehen und deren Grundlagen - nicht mal ansatzweise vorhanden.

Viele alte Säcke, wie ich, haben eine 10 fach höhere techische Bildung, als die 30 jährigen von heute.
Frag mal einen Abiturienten, wie eine Festplatte funktioniert?
Der wird Dich dumm ansehen und mit den Schultern zucken, obwohl er Pascal programmieren kann.
Nur weiß er nicht, was er tut.

Was kommt in den öffentlichen Verdummungsanstalten:
- Sturm der Liebe.
- Die Küchenschlacht (ich hab nichts gegen Köche, aber es nimmt Überhand),
- Rote Rosen,
- Sturm der Liebe,
- In aller Freundschaft.
- Giraffe, Erdmännchen und Co.
... .

Alles nur von heute.


Weder eine Techniksendung, noch Sprachenunterricht oder Geographie, Biologie, Mathematik, Geschichte (Hitlers Leibspeisen von ZDF neo mal ausgenommen) ... .

3sat hat den täglichen Ausreißer mit nano (30 min).

Wenn ich jetzt zum Samstagabendprogramm komme, werde ich mich übergeben, also lasse ich das.

DAFÜR will ich nichts bezahlen.

In ARD und ZDF kommt KEIN EINZIGER Beitrag, der MICH interessiert - die ganze Woche lang.

Musikalisch hat das ÖR-Fernsehen so wie so bei mir abgegessen, da ich gute Rockmusik mag.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

@wuselsurfer:  "Quarks",  "Precht", "Leschs Kosmos" und "TerraX" gibt es noch. 

Und Politiksendungen zähle ich auch zur Bildung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Und ich hab in der Schule mit Pascal (Delphi 6) programmiert und bin deutlich unter 30. 
Meine eigenen Projekte mache ich immer noch mit Lazarus.


----------



## Andregee (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> . Die meisten Bundesbürger sind mit dem ÖR zufrieden und selbst die meisten Kritiker beziehen sich eher auf strukturelle und inhaltliche Mängel bzw. das Finanzierungskonzept, stellen jedoch nicht den ÖR grundsätzlich in Frage.



Wie kann man mit etwas zufrieden sein, wenn man wesentliche Punkte zur Kritik bringen muss? Auf freiwilliger Basis würde das Fundament des der Finanzierung sofort kollabieren, so zufrieden sind die Bürger mit dem ÖR. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

So schlechte ist es mit der Zufriedenheit nicht, wenn man die dauernörgelnden AfD-Wähler mal weg lässt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OEffentlich-rechtliches Fernsehen - Zufriedenheit mit Programm  | Statista

Auch bei der Glaubwürdigkeit steht der ÖR ganz oben.
Medien - Glaubwuerdigkeit in Deutschland 2019 | Statista


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Auf freiwilliger Basis würde das Fundament des der Finanzierung sofort kollabieren


Auf freiwilliger Basis würden Menschen, so zeigten es unsere Umfrageergebnisse, auch keine Gurte im Auto kaufen. Sind Gurte darum schlecht?

"Der Deutsche" will nun einmal alles für umsonst haben. Gibt es aber nicht. Diskutieren kann man in der Tat über den einen oder anderen Kostenfaktor, z.B. Berichterstattung über Olympiaden oder erstklassigen Fussball. Das sind inzwischen reine Kommerzveranstaltungen. Da kann man dann heute Abos abschließen, die merklich teuer aus GEZ Gebühren sind und man bekommt ausschließlich Fussball.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit etwas zufrieden sein, wenn man wesentliche Punkte zur Kritik bringen muss? Auf freiwilliger Basis würde das Fundament des der Finanzierung sofort kollabieren, so zufrieden sind die Bürger mit dem ÖR.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Man könnte das ganz einfach rausfinden: Die Zahlung wird völlig freiwillig, aber die Programme sind nur nutzbar, wenn man bezahlt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da viele das nicht mehr nutzen würden.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wollen sie ja eben nicht. Wenn's nach der AfD geht, untersteht der ÖR dem "Ministerium für Wahrheit", hängt an dessen Tropf, sendet Ansprachen von Reichskanzler Höcke und berichtet in der Wochenschau über Erfolge beim Stopp der "Umvolkung" sowie dass brennende Flüchtlingsheime "Ausdruck allgemeinen Volkszorns" wären.



Soweit ich mich an die Heute Show erinnere, will die AFd den aktuellen öffentlch rechtlichen abschaffen und an seiner Stelle was neues hinbauen. Daher hat Oliver Welke auch Angst um seinen Job.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Daher hat Oliver Welke auch Angst um seinen Job.


Dann muss er sich eben einen anderen suchen. Geht vielen Leuten so, dass ihr Job nicht sicher auf Ewigkeit ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann muss er sich eben einen anderen suchen. Geht vielen Leuten so, dass ihr Job nicht sicher auf Ewigkeit ist.



Es gibt halt keinen Sarkasmus Smiley.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



RyzA schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer:  "Quarks",  "Precht", "Leschs Kosmos" und "TerraX" gibt es noch.
> 
> Und Politiksendungen zähle ich auch zur Bildung.



Für die Kritiker der ÖR, besteht das Fernsehprogramm doch nur aus dem Volksmusikantenstadl und Lanz.

Das zweite, was man kritisieren könnte, sind die Youtube-Kanäle die übergeordnet über Funk laufen, und zu den ÖR gehören. Das Problem hierbei ist, das es sehr oft sehr interessante und wichtige Themen gibt, aber zum sehr großen Teil nur rein oberflächlich abgehandelt werden. Bei manchen Themen, zB zum Thema Ghosting, Mobbing, Depressionen oder Borderline Persönlichkeitsstörung hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Betroffenen eher vorgeführt wurden- der Redakteur auf die Probanden nicht wirklich eingegangen ist. 
Zudem wurden keine Fachleute, wie zB Psychologen oder Einrichtungen zu den Themen, die einen Lösungsweg darstellen, und mit zur Aufklärung beitragen könnten, befragt.  
Sehr gut wiederum war die Recherche zum Thema linker (besonders um untergetauchte RAF-Mitglieder) sowie rechter Extremismus. 

Allerdings finde ich gerade die regionalen Sender, für mich sind das zB der regionale NDR, und der MDR für die Nachbarn interessant. Eben weil mich Themen in meinem Umfeld und meiner Heimat mehr interessieren, als irgendwelche Netflix-Dokus von einem anderen Kontinent.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viele alte Säcke, wie ich, haben eine 10 fach höhere techische Bildung, als die 30 jährigen von heute.
> Frag mal einen Abiturienten, wie eine Festplatte funktioniert?


Aber das willst du doch jetzt nicht den ÖRs zusprechen oder?

Generell finde ich den Versuch berechtigte Kritik an den ÖRs mit dem Absichten der AFD zu verknüpfen sehr unglücklich. Ich halte Kritik an den ÖRs für absolut legitim und man muss sich über die Inhalte unterhalten. Es geht nicht darum sie abzuschaffen, sie haben zweifelsfrei ihre Daseinsberechtigung aber so einen riesigen aufgeblasenen Apparat zu finanzieren, dessen Programm zu Großteilen eben nicht aus Bildungsprogrammen besteht halte ich für nicht in Ordnung. Und ich bin nicht der Meinung das Unterhaltung Staatsaufgabe sein sollte. Eure genannten Programmbeispiele haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ein Markus Lanz der nur Leute einlädt die irgend ein Buch vorstellen aber nicht und genau die Formate haben die großen budgets, nicht ein Quarks, Lechs Kosmos und Co.. 

Ich denke es sollte machbar sein die ÖRs auf 5 Euro im Monat runter zu sanieren, dass wäre eine Summe mit der Wohl sehr viele Menschen leben könnten und wo dann auch eine gewisse Akzeptanz entsteht.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Ich denke es sollte machbar sein die ÖRs auf 5 Euro im Monat runter zu  sanieren, dass wäre eine Summe mit der Wohl sehr viele Menschen leben  könnten und wo dann auch eine gewisse Akzeptanz entsteht.


Vermute ich kaum. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man zahlen muss, selbst bei einem Euro, was finanziell den meisten Leuten egal sein könnte, würde es Proteste geben, was ich gut finde.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Im Bezug zur Vergangenheit ist das schon wichtig aber das was daraus geworden ist, ist ein Ungetüm und nein, es ist nicht in Ordnung das die, über die objektiv berichtet werden soll, in den entsprechenden Aufsichtsgremien sitzen. Da muss man ran. ÖR ja aber nicht in der jetzigen, aufgeplusterten Form.

MfG


----------



## Andregee (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So schlechte ist es mit der Zufriedenheit nicht, wenn man die dauernörgelnden AfD-Wähler mal weg lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desinformation und gezielte Meinungsbildung sind leider nicht sonderlich offensichtlich sonst wären sie auch wirkungslos 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wenn ich mir Trump ansehe stimmt das nicht. Der gibt Lügen offen zu und wird bejubelt.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Trump ansehe stimmt das nicht. Der gibt Lügen offen zu und wird bejubelt.


Was dann zu mindestens maximal transparent ist. 

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So schlechte ist es mit der Zufriedenheit nicht, wenn man die dauernörgelnden AfD-Wähler mal weg lässt.
> OEffentlich-rechtliches Fernsehen - Zufriedenheit mit Programm  | Statista



Exakt. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, der Apparat des ÖR würde gestrafft und das Programm entrümpelt (und ggf. stärker diversifiziert).
Die Frage, ob man für die Fernsehgebühr von - sagen wir mal - rund 10 Euro ein gutes Programm bekommt, würden schlagartig noch deutlich mehr Leute bejahen, da geringere Kosten (bei ggf. mehr Auswahl).



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man könnte das ganz einfach rausfinden: Die Zahlung wird völlig freiwillig, aber die Programme sind nur nutzbar, wenn man bezahlt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da viele das nicht mehr nutzen würden.



Das ist einerseits eine Milchmädchenrechnung, denn die Kalkulation der Abgabenhöhe beruht darauf, dass *alle* bundesdeutschen Haushalte zahlen. Jede Verringerung der Zahler würde den Preis in die Höhe treiben. Somit würde nicht die Zufriedenheit gegen die Nutzung sprechen, sondern der Preis.

Andererseits könntest jede beliebige Pflichtabgabe in diesem Land freiwillig gestalten und würdest feststellen, dass Viele meinen, sie hätten nicht genug Nutzen davon und die Zahlung einstellen. Erst wenn die damit finanzierten öffentlichen Dienste zusammenbrechen und private Dienstleister in die Bresche springen sollen, merkt der deutsche Michel, dass das irgendwie doch keine so gute Idee war ... Weil es entweder gar nicht funktioniert, deutlich teurer wird oder sich noch ganz andere Haken und Ösen offenbaren.

Was (nicht nur) Andregee hier betreibt ist die systematische, aber wenig zielführende Vermischung von inhaltlicher Unzufriedenheit mit der Kostenfrage. Und was ihn antreibt, verrät er praktischerweise wenig später selbst:



Andregee schrieb:


> Desinformation und gezielte Meinungsbildung sind leider nicht sonderlich offensichtlich sonst wären sie auch wirkungslos



Falls du das Polieren des Aluhuts kurz unterbrechen könntest, würde ich dich bitten, diesen Einwurf zu konkretisieren und vielleicht mit dem einen oder anderen Beispiel zu untermauern.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Trump ansehe stimmt das nicht. Der gibt Lügen offen zu und wird bejubelt.



Seine Wähler sind halt noch dümmer als er selbst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Seine Wähler sind halt noch dümmer als er selbst.



Eher das Wahlsystem, denn dieses war dieses Mal zu seinem Vorteil.
PS: ich mag Trumps Art.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Seine Wähler sind halt noch dümmer als er selbst.



Genau diese überhebliche Einstellung hat doch erst dazu geführt dass solche Populisten wie Trump oder auch die AFD groß geworden sind, weil man die Bildungshoheit auf seiner Seite sah und meinte dem nicht gescheit entgegnen zu müssen. Ein großer Fehler wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrte, warum das wiederholt wird kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau diese überhebliche Einstellung hat doch erst dazu geführt dass solche Populisten wie Trump oder auch die AFD groß geworden sind, weil man die Bildungshoheit auf seiner Seite sah und meinte dem nicht gescheit entgegnen zu müssen. Ein großer Fehler wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrte, warum das wiederholt wird kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> MfG


Politiker halten sich oft für was Besseres, sind sie halt nur meistens nicht. Irgendwann gibt es dann die Schlappe.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau diese überhebliche Einstellung hat doch erst dazu geführt dass solche Populisten wie Trump oder auch die AFD groß geworden sind, weil man die Bildungshoheit auf seiner Seite sah und meinte dem nicht gescheit entgegnen zu müssen. Ein großer Fehler wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrte, warum das wiederholt wird kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> MfG


Mut zur Wahrheit.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Politiker halten sich oft für was Besseres, sind sie halt nur meistens nicht. Irgendwann gibt es dann die Schlappe.



So wie Trump? Oder die Reps gerade? Ist egal ob es Recht verletzt wir wollen das Beste da lassen wir uns nicht aufhalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



RyzA schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer:  "Quarks",  "Precht", "Leschs Kosmos" und "TerraX" gibt es noch.


 Das sind doch Peanuts im Gegensatz zu den Mutantensendungen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und Politiksendungen zähle ich auch zur Bildung.


 Ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Was Anne Nichtwill oder Markus Lanzbulldog  anbieten ist an Vorbeireden wohl nicht zu überbieten.
Die echten Probleme (Reformstau, Unfähigkeit von Ministern / innen, Verkehrsreform, Altersarmut, ...) werden teilweise gar nicht diskutiert oder Ursache und Wirkung werden komplett verschleiert.

Die Verbrechen der Kirche werden von der Justiz nicht bestraft (wohnen die Priester außerhalb Deutschlands?).
die Bundeskanzlerin wird in keiner einzigen Sendung für ihre schwachsinnige Aussitzpilotik auch nur angesprochen und die Banken dürfen genau so wüten im Kapitalmarkt, wie vorher, ohne jegliche Gebühren an den Staat zu zahlen.

Das ist Kritik an der aktuellen Politik? 

Eine politische Sendung stelle ich mir anders vor.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Mut zur Wahrheit.


Für mich ist das eher ziemlich überheblich und dadurch dumm. Wozu das geführt hat haben wir doch eins zu eins bei den US Wahlen gesehen, denn genau mit der gleichen Einstellung ist Hillary dem Trump gegenübergetreten und wie das ausging sehen wir aktuell, genau so wie mit der AFD und deren Erstarken. Warum man also genau die Fehler wiederholt die mit dazu beitrugen, dass sich die Dinge so wie aktuell entwickelten, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.^^

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau diese überhebliche Einstellung hat doch erst dazu geführt dass solche Populisten wie Trump oder auch die AFD groß geworden sind, weil man die Bildungshoheit auf seiner Seite sah und meinte dem nicht gescheit entgegnen zu müssen. Ein großer Fehler wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrte, warum das wiederholt wird kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.



Dummheit hat nicht zwingend mit Bildung zu tun. Ich habe drei akademische Grade, gut ein Drittel meines Bekanntenkreises hat nicht die Mittlere Reife. Dennoch würde ich keinen von ihnen als dumm bezeichnen - mit dummen Menschen gebe ich mich nämlich nicht ab.

Es gibt viele Gründe, warum man in Sachen Bildung benachteiligt sein kann, die wenigsten davon sind eigenes Verschulden.

Dummheit jedoch ist für mich der Unwille, sich im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten zu informieren und stattdessen denen hinterher zu rennen, die einem entweder erzählen, man wäre dumm und das sei auch gut so. Oder, was noch schlimmer ist, wenn man sich einreden lässt, man wäre dennoch der Überlegene aufgrund Herkunft, Hautfarbe, Staatsbürgerschaft oder anderer Dinge, die selten bis gar nicht eigener Verdienst sind.

Frei nach Forrest Gumps Mutti: Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Implizierst du damit, dass das auf knapp 50 % der US Amerikaner zutrifft?
Ich hätte da nämlich noch eine dritte Variante. Vielleicht sollte man, egal wie sehr es der eigenen Ansicht widerspricht, dem Meinungspluralismus ernst nehmen, denn erst dann kann man auch adäquat reagieren. Etwas nur als falsch zu bezeichnen ist nicht besonders hilfreich, wenn man nicht den Ursachen nachgeht und es gibt Gründe, warum so viele Menschen den Trump gewählt haben, ob es einen nun passt oder nicht. Diese nun alle als dumm zu bezeichnen halte ich persönlich für eine sehr gewagte These, viel mehr bin ich dafür sich mit den Ursachen genau auseinander zu setzen und das was die Menschen bewegt. Den Schlauberger, sei es auch inhaltlich noch so berechtigt, raushängen zu lassen hat in der Vergangenheit nicht geholfen, siehe Trump, Brexit, AFD und Co. und wird es auch in der Zukunft nicht. Das wäre nach Albert Einstein Wahnisnn, das Gleiche immer zu wiederholen, obwohl das Ergebnis sich nicht ändert.  Ich persönlich finde es gut das die AFD nun im Bundestag sitzt und in den Landtagen, denn so kann man sich mit deren Thesen nun öffentlich und ungeschönt auseinandersetzen, ohne Wahlkampfgetöse und das offenbart mehr als das es schadet. Und wenn so eine Partei es schafft so viele Menschen anzusprechen, dann sollten sich die Altparteien reflektieren und überlegen was sie falsch gemacht haben und in Zukunft besser machen sollten. AFD Bashing ist zwar durchaus lustig, @heuteshow und co. aber leider nicht hilfreich. Dazu gehört ein bisschen mehr und wenn ich so die Bundestagsdebatten verfolge so muss ich feststellen, dass genau dort der gleiche Fehler begangen wird. Ignorieren und belächeln schwächt die AFD leider nicht, im Gegenteil, man stärkt sie nur dadurch und genau das sollte sich ändern, weswegen ich solche rein abwertenden Aussagen mit "dumm sein" leider so gar nicht nachvollziehen kann.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Implizierst du damit, dass das auf knapp 50 % der US Amerikaner zutrifft?



Als Trump gewählt wurde, war er für viele noch die einzige Alternative für die noch unbeliebtere Option (Clinton) bzw. der Kandidat, der anders ist als die üblichen Verdächtigen. einer, der vielleicht etwas bewegen will und auch bewegen kann und dabei ein allenfalls als "eigen" bekannter Charakter.
Alles, was ihn tatsächlich zur Unperson macht, trat erst nach Amtsantritt zutage.

Kurz gesagt, stell mir die Frage bitte noch einmal nach den nächsten Wahlen, dann kann ich dir sagen, wie viele US-Amerikaner dumm sind.  

Spaß beiseite, auch das wäre die Stimmverteilung noch nicht absolut aussagekräftig, was die Geisteskräfte angeht. Es gibt schließlich auch Personen, die durchaus begreifen, was für eine Knallcharge der Donnie ist und was für Hirnfürze er absondert, sich aber aus ganz sachlichen Gründen trotzdem für ihn entscheiden bzw. ihn als notwendiges Übel mitnehmen, weil er nun einmal der Kandidat der Republikaner ist. Opportunismus ist häufig verwerflich, aber auch nicht unbedingt Dummheit.

Um die Kurve zur hiesigen Lage zu nehmen: Nur weil ich viele AfD-Wähler mit Fug und Recht für dumm halte, würde ich dennoch nicht so weit gehen, pauschal *alle* AfD-Wähler für dumm zu halten. Es gibt immer noch schlecht Informierte, falsch Informierte, von ihrem sozialen Umfeld Genötigte ... oder schlichtweg Verzweifelte. Wenn ein Verdurstender anfängt, salziges Meerwasser zu trinken, ist das ja auch nicht dumm - es rettet ihn nur nicht, sondern macht letzten Endes alles noch schlimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Und Trump hat selbst nichts verbessert. 

Zumal es dieses mal viele Gegenkandidaten gibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Zumal es dieses mal viele Gegenkandidaten gibt.


Die Frage ist, wie bekannt die dann sind.
Wenn die keiner kennt nutzt es nichts.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Implizierst du damit, dass das auf knapp 50 % der US Amerikaner zutrifft?



Informiere dich mal!
Trump ist von ~ 25% der wahlberechtigten US Bürger gewählt worden und hatte nicht die Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen sondern die Mehrheit der Wahlmänner nach US Wahlsystem. Die Wahlbeteiligung war extrem schwach mit 50%, auch weil Hillary Clinton nicht besonders beliebt war/ist, sind viele Wähler zu Hause geblieben! Trump ist Lichtjahre davon entfernt die Hälfte der US Bürger hinter sich zu haben, viele Gründe warum er überhaupt Präsident geworden ist, liegen im Wahlsystem der USA.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nicht wählen ist auch nicht sonderlich helle. Mit denen dazu bekommt man die 50% schon zusammen.
Wenn man bedenkt dass die Küstenbewohner ansonsten alles was im Rest des Landes benötigt wird locker überstimmen könnten ist die Grundidee das Wahlrechts dagegen übrigens gar nicht soo dumm.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was hat den bitte der Wohnort damit zu tun, das abgebene Stimmen in einer Demokratie, bei einer Bundeswahl/Präsidentschaftswahl im Endeffekt unterschiedlich gewichtet werden? Also deiner Meinung nach ist es in Ordnung, das die Stimme eines Kaliforniers oder New Yorkers weniger "Wert" ist, als die aus Iowa, Nevada oder Colorado? Warum ist dann die USA überhaupt föderal gestaltet, mit Gouverneuren, Senatoren und Repräsentanten aus den einzelnen Bundesstaaten, die auch alle gewählt werden?
Wie sieht es bei uns in Deutschland aus? Sollten bei einer Bundestagswahl auch Stimmen aus Bundesländern unterschiedlich gewichtet werden?

Die Geschichte des US Wahlsystems entstammt aus dem 18Jh bzw. frühen 19 Jh., als die Vereinigten Staaten ein völlig anderes Land waren, ohne Kommunikationssystem und einer völlig anderen Einwohnerstruktur!


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hat den bitte der Wohnort damit zu tun, das abgebene Stimmen in einer Demokratie, bei einer Bundeswahl/Präsidentschaftswahl im Endeffekt unterschiedlich gewichtet werden?


Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass die "wenigen" Bevölkerungsreichen Regionen, die ganzen Flächenregionen immer überstimmen könnten. So was Ähnliches haben wir auch in Deutschland und zwar das Minderheitenwahlrecht. Das hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und macht Sinn.

Es hat ja bis jetzt auch niemanden in den USA gestört, erst jetzt wo Trump davon profitiert hat.

MfG


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Es hat schon früher gestört. Und wurde schon bei Bush Junior kritisiert. Sers weiteren wählt man hier den Präsidenten der USA. Da gibt es aus politischer Sicht wenig Grund die Stimmen je nach Staat zu gewichten.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

So etwas Ähnliches haben wir auch in Deutschland, siehe Überhangmandate, die entgegen dem Ergebnis der Verhältniswahl in der Differenz nach oben hin ausgeglichen werden. So können sich Stimmverhältnisse auch ändern, besonders wenn es sehr knapp ausgeht. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> So etwas Ähnliches haben wir auch in Deutschland, siehe Überhangmandate, die entgegen dem Ergebnis der Verhältniswahl in der Differenz nach oben hin ausgeglichen werden. So können sich Stimmverhältnisse auch ändern, besonders wenn es sehr knapp ausgeht.
> 
> MfG




Das ist bodenloser Schwachsinn was du hier erzählst!
Die Überhangmandate entstehen nur durch die festen Wahlkreise nach Mehrheitswahlrecht und dem entscheidenden Verhältniswahlrecht, Wenn die CDU z:B. 70% der Wahlkreise bei der Bundestagswahl gewinnt, aber nur z.B. 35% der abgegebenen Zweitstimmen, müssen die Mehrmandate der Wahlkreise bei den anderen Parteien aufgefüllt werden, das alle Parteien im Bundestag die Anzahl ihrer Sitze nach Zweitstimmen, Verhältniswahlrecht haben, daraus entstehen die Überhangmandate.

Und Minderheitenwahlrecht gibt es nur bei ethnische Minderheiten in den einzelnen Bundeländern!

Die USA sind föderal strukturiert mit einem Senat und Repräsentantenhaus aus denen die einzelnen Staaten ihre Abgeordneten schicken, dabei haben die kleinen Staaten schon mit ihren 2 Senatoren pro Staat einen mächtigen Vorteil, weil die großen auch nur 2 Senatoren stellen! Dazu hat noch jeder Bundesstaat seinen eigenen Gouvaneur mit Regierung und Budgetrecht.
Keiner kann irgendetwas bei einem föderalen System einfach überstimmen und bei der Präsidentenwahl, sollte jede einzelnen Stimme gleich zählen, alles andere sind nur Nebelbomben!


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Unfug, liegen die Überhangmandate über denen aus der Verhältniswahl, wird das mit zusätzlichen Plätzen, Ausgleichsmandate, im Bundestag belohnt und entspricht damit nicht mehr den Ergebnissen der Verhältniswahl!

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Die Überhangmandate entstehen nur durch die festen Wahlkreise nach  Mehrheitswahlrecht und dem entscheidenden Verhältniswahlrecht, Wenn die  CDU z:B. 70% der Wahlkreise bei der Bundestagswahl gewinnt, aber nur  z.B. 35% der abgegebenen Zweitstimmen, müssen die Mehrmandate der  Wahlkreise bei den anderen Parteien aufgefüllt werden, das alle Parteien  im Bundestag die Anzahl ihrer Sitze nach Zweitstimmen,  Verhältniswahlrecht haben, daraus entstehen die Überhangmandate.


Nein, die Mandate der anderen Parteien zum Ausgleich nennen sich Ausgleichsmandate.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Unfug, liegen die Überhangmandate über denen aus der Verhältniswahl, wird das mit zusätzlichen Plätzen, Ausgleichsmandate, im Bundestag belohnt und entspricht damit nicht mehr den Ergebnissen der Verhältniswahl!MfG




Was ein bodenloser Schwachsinn! 
Die (Überhang und) Ausgleichsmandate sind genau dazu da, exakt das Ergebnis nach Zweitstimmen der einzelnen Parteien in einem Landtag oder Bundestag, nach Sitzen abzubilden!

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Überhangmandate entstehen, wenn eine Partei (prozentual) mehr feste Wahlkreise nach Mehrheitswahlrecht gewinnt, als sie abgegebene (prozentual) Zweitstimmen (die absolut entscheidende Stimme nach Verhätniswahlrecht) auf sich vereinen kann, diese Überhangmandate werden dann mit Ausgleichsmandaten bei den anderen Parteien aufgefüllt, so das der Bundestag oder Landtag exakt die Zweitstimmen nach Verhältniswahlrecht in Sitzen abbildet!


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ja ok, ich unterlag dem Stand vor 2013.^^ Kann mal passieren, kannst also wieder runterkommen. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Auch 2013 war der Stand kein bischen anders, sondern haar genau der gleiche!
Wenn nun mal 2 Parteien knapp an der 5% Hürde scheitern, sind ihre Stimmen futsch und werden in das Verhältnis der Zweitstimmen nicht mit eingerechnet und wir haben die 5% Hürde aus absolut nachvollziehbaren historischen Gründen, damit es eben keine 1 Themen oder sonstige Splitterparteien gibt!


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nein, vor der Änderung des Wahlrechtes kam es dadurch zu einer Ungleichgewichtung und Abweichung des Zweitstimmenergebnisses, weswegen es eine Reform gab die dazu führte, dass die Überhangmandate wieder dem Ergebnis der Zweitstimmen entsprachen, durch einen prozentualen Gesamtausgleich auf alle Parteien.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Informiere dich mal!
> Trump ist von ~ 25% der wahlberechtigten US Bürger gewählt worden und hatte nicht die Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen sondern die Mehrheit der Wahlmänner nach US Wahlsystem.


 Daß das US-Wahlsystem noch aus der Zeit des Wilden Westens stammt, ist ja bekannt.
Die Ergebnisse zeigen ja die völlige Praxisfremdheit der Prozedur.

Unseres ist übrigens auch nicht viel besser.
Einiges hätte man beibehalten sollen aus der Weimarer Republik:


> Die *automatische Methode* führte dazu, dass die Größe des Reichstags von der Wahlbeteiligung abhing.


Man könnte die automatische Methode so abwandeln, daß die Größe des Bundestages ebenfalls von der Wahlbeteiligung abhängt und die Gesamtgröße auf 200 festlegen.

Dann hätten wir zwar kurzzeitig über 500 Arbeitslose mehr, aber die würden sich ganz schnell in die Wirtschaft verkrümeln, wie heute auch.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mal wieder was zum Thema FakeNews im Netz:
Der #Coronavirus Hype - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Thema FakeNews im Netz:



Und wieder typische Unterton: Das Internet ist schuld. Zudem zeigt man da keine Quellen. Den genannten Fake-News-Artikel hätte man da auch glatt erfinden können, man zeigt ja keine URL, unter der der zu finden ist.
Beim Youtube-Video (Link: h t t p s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAqAv843DF4) hat man zwar den Kanalnamen wegzensiert, aber verpennt, die URL auch zu entfernen.
Der zugehörige Kanal Odysseus hat viele andere Videos, die bei mir in die Kategorie Unsinn zählen, wie Gedankenkontrolle durch 5G.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wie am Ende zusammengefasst ist, er einmal eine solche Fakenews geglaubt hat, ist nur schwer wieder auf der Filterblase herauszubekommen. 

Da glauben die AfD-Wähler dann jeden Unsinn, den so ein Typ erzählt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie am Ende zusammengefasst ist, er einmal eine solche Fakenews geglaubt hat, ist nur schwer wieder auf der Filterblase herauszubekommen.
> 
> Da glauben die AfD-Wähler dann jeden Unsinn, den so ein Typ erzählt.



Die Leute glauben auch so vielen Unsinn und kommen davon nicht weg, reicht von der Kirche (die Wissenschaft nicht anerkennen will) bis zu technischen Dingen, die sie irgendwo man gehört haben.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ist bloß die Frage, ob man es nur selbst glaubt, oder im Falle der AfD auch weiterverbreitet und dabei Straftaten fördert.

Die spannende Frage wird sein, wann nun das Vereinsverbot für den Flügel kommt.


----------



## Andregee (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wer glaubt und nicht selbst denkt, wird es sehr schwer haben, Wahrheiten zu erkennen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Denken ohne eine fundierte Bildungsbasis und orientiert an überprüfbaren Fakten für allerdings auch nur zu konstruierten Wahrheiten. So nach dem Motto: Erzähle mir deine Wahrheit, ich erzähle dir meine ...


----------



## Andregee (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Man kann auch ohne sogenannte fundierte Bildungsbasis äußerst intelligent sein und oft reicht auch der gesunde Menschenverstand aus Solang man nur hinterfragt . Das kann sogar zu einer unbelasteten und freien Denkart abseits systemischer Vorgaben führen. Die besten Nachrichten bekommen die meisten eh nicht zu Gesicht, weil sie nicht für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt sind. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Man kann auch ohne sogenannte fundierte Bildungsbasis äußerst intelligent sein und oft reicht auch der gesunde Menschenverstand aus



Der sogenannte gesunde Menschenverstand zeichnet sich bedauerlicherweise bei manchen Lichtgestalten dadurch aus, dass er alles andere als gesund ist.
Die Fähigkeit, abstrakt und vernünftig zu denken, ist geeignet, um sich grundlegende Sachverhalte zu erschließen. Aber um komplexe bestehende Sachverhalte zu verstehen oder gar bewerten zu können, braucht man Grundlagen. Und die werden beim Homo sapiens tradiert, worauf übrigens unsere Zivilisation basiert.



> Solang man nur hinterfragt.



Auch dafür braucht man einen von Kindesbeinen an erworbenen Informationsschatz, der einen befähigt, neue Informationen einzuordnen, sie in Relation zu setzen und Widersprüche zu erkennen. Zuerst genügt da Grundvertrauen gegenüber deinen Eltern, dass sie dir schon die nötigen Dinge mitgeben werden, aber später bekommt man auch Informationen aus zig anderen Quellen und merkt schnell, dass sich einige widersprechen. 



> Das kann sogar zu einer unbelasteten und freien Denkart abseits systemischer Vorgaben führen.



Oder dazu, dass man sich eine Illusion schafft, die mit der Realität wenig zu tun hat. Oder, was noch schlimmer ist, man schließlich sich der Illusion an, die Andere erschaffen haben und die man mangels Informationen für die Realität hält.



> Die besten Nachrichten bekommen die meisten eh nicht zu Gesicht, weil sie nicht für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt sind.



Mag sein, nur ist es beispielsweise wenig hilfreich, sie sich dann ersatzweise aus dem Alu-Hut zu ziehen.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie am Ende zusammengefasst ist, er einmal eine solche Fakenews geglaubt hat, ist nur schwer wieder auf der Filterblase herauszubekommen.
> 
> Da glauben die AfD-Wähler dann jeden Unsinn, den so ein Typ erzählt.


Das ist aber zu tiefst menschlich, war auch schon ohne Internet so, nur eben nicht so offensichtlich. Die Menschen sind auch nicht unbedingt dumm, ich kenne auch gebildete AFD Wähler aber sie haben oft keine Lust mehr, da spielt auch viel Politikverdrossenheit mit rein und den Schuh müssen sich die Altparteien anziehen. Die AFD ist keine Ursache, sondern nur ein Symptom. 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die AFD ist keine Ursache, sondern nur ein Symptom.
> 
> MfG



Es gibt aber genug andere Parteien, die man wählen kann, wenn man keine Lust mehr auf Politik hat.
Da muss man kein rechtes Gesocks wählen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das Problem ist vor allem das Youtube solchen Müll auch noch in der Seitenleiste vorschlägt. "Recommend for you" 

Scheint wohl genügend Klicks zu bringen.

Da gab es vor einiger Zeit einen guten Film zum System hinter Youtube:
100 Millionen Views - ZDFmediathek


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

*Da es tlw. etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, habe ich die letzten (fast 60) Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge, die mitunter vereinzelt auch rechtlich zumindest fragwürdigt waren, sowie natürlich auch einige Antworten auf solche Beiträge, entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema, oder macht separate Threads zu den entsprechenden Themen auf.*


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mal wieder was zum Thema. Yay ich darf wieder überzahlten Mitmenschen mit eienr fetten Pension 52,50 in den Rachen werfen. ja da freut man sich doch, wenn man nur 1200 € im Monat verdient.

Ehrlich, auch wenn ich Beifall von der falschen Seite bekomme, die ÖR haben sich schon lange überlebt.

Schon die Sache mit der Gründung bzw Begründung war ein Treppenwitz. Erfahrung aus der WR bzw dem 3. Reich. Auch die ÖR in ihrer heutigen Struktur wären ganz schnell gleichgeschaltet worden. Da ändert auch die Art der Finanzierung nichts.

Weiter geht es mit der "Grundversorgung" was eine Ausrede für alles ist. Auch mitbieten beim Sport, was nur die Preise hochtreibt, damit die Konkurrenz, die auf Gewinn aus ist bei  er Qualität der anderen Programme spart, was man wiederum als Argument benutzt, um für die ÖR zu werben. Hm vielleicht hätte ja die Privaten eine bessere Leistung, wenn die ÖR sich bei Sachen die sowieos ausgestrahlt werden nicht die Preise hochtreiben würden.

Pensionen hatte ich ja schon erwähnt, immer erzählen wie gut es einem doch geht, aber bloß nicht auch normal Rente kassieren, da weiß man schon, dass es nicht so gut ist. Kritische Berichte versteckt man auf schlechte Sendeplätze auf die Guten kommen normale Nachrichtern sowieso Brot und Spiele.

Ach ja Nachrichten. "Killerspiele" wurden ja schon erwähnt. Aber es fing schon früher an, auf Entschuldigung wartet man heute noch. Hier ein paar Beispiele.

YouTube

YouTube

(Gerade Perry Rhodan hätte zu der Zeit einige Kritikpunkte gehabt, wie die Frauenfeindlichkeit (aber das war jan normal und wurde auch von den ÖR nicht erkannt) oder der Chauvinismus, aber es war kein Landser im Weltall, im Gegenteil die Herrenmenschenattitüde wurde gerne mal aufs Korn genommen)

Aber kommen wir nun zu heute. Das Problem sind heute nicht irgendwelche Autokraten, die, die Medien unter Kontrolle bringen wollen (ich rede von Deutschland), sondern eher Einflüsse von außen, die mit dem Mantra der Meinungsfreiheit das Internet fluten. Egal ob Trollpost in Foren, Fakenews auf YouTube (mit denen man Facebook, Twitter und Co. flutet) oder Hilfe meine Meinungsfreiheit wird beschnitten, darüber rede ich jetzt zur Primetime in einer Talkshow.

Da haben die ÖR kein Mittel gegen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wobei das mit den Pensionen sehr unterschiedlich ist. 
Bei Beamten sind es etwa 70% des letzten Bruttogehalts, wobei Stufenerhöhungen erst nach 2 Jahren Pensionswirksam werden. 
Wären also z.B. bei Besoldungsstufe A9 Stufe 7, wie sie ein Polizeikommissar nach etwa 20 Jahren bekommt,   3385.00 € (Netto 2711.75 €)

Pension liegt also bei 2369,50€.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Rundfunk Gebühren hab kein Bock auf weitere rtl2 Sendern.
> 
> Man sollte vlt reformieren, braucht man viele Sender?
> 
> ...



Man könnte es ganz einfach lösen:
Diejenigen, die diese Sachen schauen wollen, zahlen GEZ und bekommen nen Zugang.
Die anderen nicht.

Problem und riesen Theater gelöst.
Das wollen die öffentlich rechtlichen aber nicht, weil sie genau wissen, dass dann ihre Umsätze einbrechen und viele nur zahlen, weil es ne Zwangsgebühr ist.

edit: arggh wer hat den alten Thread rausgeholt


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Der öffentliche Rundfunk ist frei, deshalb gibt es da keine Zugangsbeschränkungen.

Du kannst den auch einfach von überall aus im Netz schauen.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Verschlüsselung rein und fertig. Geht ja bei HD+ usw. auch.
Ist ja deren eigene Schuld, dass sies frei übertragen.
Das ist nur ein Scheinargument, damit sie von allen abkassieren können.

Irgendwelche Katastrophenmeldungen können sie ja dann trotzdem frei übertragen, um die Bevölkerung zu warnen etc.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Bei ÖR ist auch HD frei.

Wie gesagt, ÖR wird öffentlich finanziert, daher hat da auch jeder das Recht den frei zu nutzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was würde passieren wenn die  Privat Sendern... von Sorte Menschen aufgekauft wird, die eine Gruppierung angehören und schön die Bevölkerung Manipulieren kann und von einem Alice in Wunderland erzählen.
(siehe Türkei, Russland usw)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn die  Privat Sendern... von Sorte Menschen aufgekauft wird, die eine Gruppierung angehören und schön die Bevölkerung Manipulieren kann und von einem Alice in Wunderland erzählen.
> 
> (siehe Türkei, Russland usw)


Dann fangen die Leute vielleicht endlich mal an, nicht mehr alles zu glauben, was sie irgendwo hören und beginnen, es kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn die  Privat Sendern... von Sorte Menschen aufgekauft wird, die eine Gruppierung angehören und schön die Bevölkerung Manipulieren kann und von einem Alice in Wunderland erzählen.
> (siehe Türkei, Russland usw)



Guck dir doch Fox News in den USA an.
In Deutschland sehe ich das noch nicht so. Die Nachrichten, die du in den öffentlich rechtlichen siehst, siehst du auch bei den Privatsendern.
Aber Meinungsmache gibt es natürlich. Nur eben nicht direkt bei den Nachrichten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn die  Privat Sendern... von Sorte Menschen aufgekauft wird, die eine Gruppierung angehören und schön die Bevölkerung Manipulieren kann und von einem Alice in Wunderland erzählen.



Die müssen nicht erst aufgekauft werden.
RTL usw. gehören schon heute Bertelsmann.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann fangen die Leute vielleicht endlich mal an, nicht mehr alles zu glauben, was sie irgendwo hören und beginnen, es kritisch zu hinterfragen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztVMib1T4T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn die  Privat Sendern... von Sorte Menschen aufgekauft wird, die eine Gruppierung angehören und schön die Bevölkerung Manipulieren kann und von einem Alice in Wunderland erzählen.
> (siehe Türkei, Russland usw)


Was würde passieren, wenn Politiker in Aufsichtsgrämien von Sendeanstalten sitzen würden, mit der Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme auf Programme, Budgets und Wahl der Intendanten/Intendantinennen und was würde passieren, wenn genau jene Politker auch noch die größte Gruppe ausmacht und das unter dem Gebot der Staatsferne? 

Die ÖR gehören nicht abgeschafft aber gewaltig saniert.

MfG


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn Politiker in Aufsichtsgrämien von Sendeanstalten sitzen würden, mit der Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme auf Programme, Budgets und Wahl der Intendanten/Intendantinennen und was würde passieren, wenn genau jene Politker auch noch die größte Gruppe ausmacht und das unter dem Gebot der Staatsferne?
> 
> Die ÖR gehören nicht abgeschafft aber gewaltig saniert.
> 
> MfG



Du gibst genau das wieder, was die ÖR sind, die Politik mischt da mit.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Politik sitzt mit im Rundfunkrat im Verhältnis zum Wahlergebnis und wählt Intendanten, sie hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf Programme oder Verwendung von Budgets (Rundfunkgebühren).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Politik sitzt mit im Rundfunkrat im Verhältnis zum Wahlergebnis und wählt Intendanten, sie hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf Programme oder Verwendung von Budgets (Rundfunkgebühren).



Die wählt also die Intendanten. Das ist doch für den Einfluss schon ausreichend, die wählt die Intendanten, die ihr passen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die haben aber auch nur wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die tausenden Sendungen täglich.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du gibst genau das wieder, was die ÖR sind, die Politik mischt da mit.


Es hat zu mindestens ein gewisses "Geschmäckle". Das wäre vermeidbar, muss ja nun nicht die größte Gruppe ausmachen.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wählt also die Intendanten. Das ist doch für den Einfluss schon ausreichend, die wählt die Intendanten, die ihr passen.



Der Rundfunkrat besteht bei weitem nicht nur aus Politikern!



> Die haben aber auch nur wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die tausenden Sendungen täglich.


Sie haben gar keinen direkten Einfluss auf Programme. Was sich mansche Menschen zusammenreimen, das etwa das Kanzleramt oder das Außenministerium anrufen und sagen welche Nachrichten gesendet werden sollen und welche nicht plus Tenor, ist an Schwachsinn nicht zu überbieten. Alleine schon die Gegenprobe bei den großen seriösen Zeitungen, die in privater Hand sind sollte doch darüber Aufschluss geben, dass es keinen Einfluss gibt.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Politik sitzt mit im Rundfunkrat im Verhältnis zum Wahlergebnis und wählt Intendanten, sie hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf Programme oder Verwendung von Budgets (Rundfunkgebühren).


Ein Aufsichtsgremium hat als Kontrollinstanz Einfluss auf Budgets und Programme, so verstehe jedenfalls ich Aufsichtsgremien und auch der Tagesspiegel.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Aber nicht darauf, was in den einzelnen Sendungen passiert.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Intendanten aber schon. War da nicht gerade erst irgendwas mit einem Intendanten der eine gut gemachte Satire relativiert hatte, auf Druck von außen?

MfG


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht erst aufgekauft werden.
> RTL usw. gehören schon heute Bertelsmann.



Bertelsmann Stiftung:  die "Wiederstands Verlags Lüge" in der NS Zeit,  hinarbeiten zur Hartz 4 , Privatisierung und Sozialabbau  Angeblich voll Neutral


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gerade Perry Rhodan hätte zu der Zeit einige Kritikpunkte gehabt, wie die Frauenfeindlichkeit (aber das war jan normal und wurde auch von den ÖR nicht erkannt) oder der Chauvinismus, aber es war kein Landser im Weltall, im Gegenteil die Herrenmenschenattitüde wurde gerne mal aufs Korn genommen)



Das variierte von Heft zu Heft und Autor zu Autor. Die Geschichten aus der Feder von "Handgranaten-Herbert" waren tatsächlich oft Landser-Geschichten im Weltraum, der "Schöngeist" und auch für abgefahrene Geschichten Zuständige waren eher Walter Ernsting und später hinzu gekommen Autoren.
Auch Karl-Herbert Scheer tut man allerdings Unrecht, wenn man ihn auf dieses eine Faible reduziert.

Aber mit dem ÖR wird das ja nicht anders gehandhabt und fleißig einzelne redaktionelle Beiträge ausgegraben, die aber selbst für sich nur eines beweisen: Der ÖR ist tendenziell piefig. Und zwar immer so piefig wie die Mehrheitsgesellschaft zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt. Als ob das Verbreiten neuer Ideen (unter denen jeder etwa Anderes, aber nicht jeder etwas Nettes versteht und die manchmal auch gar nicht so neu sind) zu den Aufgaben des ÖR gehören würde ...



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Man könnte es ganz einfach lösen:
> Diejenigen, die diese Sachen schauen wollen, zahlen GEZ und bekommen nen Zugang.
> Die anderen nicht.



Und es springt der Nächste aus dem Busch, der grundsätzlich nicht begriffen hat, wofür das "öffentlich" in "öffentlich-rechtlich" steht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Intendanten aber schon. War da nicht gerade erst irgendwas mit einem Intendanten der eine gut gemachte Satire relativiert hatte, auf Druck von außen?



Tom Buhrow: WDR-Intendant verteidigt Reaktion auf "Umweltsau"-Lied | ZEIT ONLINE

Der Druck kam aber nicht aus der Regierung sondern von Nazis.

Proteste wegen „Umweltsau“-Video: Rechtsextreme gegen WDR - taz.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Tom Buhrow: WDR-Intendant verteidigt Reaktion auf "Umweltsau"-Lied | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Der Druck kam aber nicht aus der Regierung sondern von Nazis.



Ja genau, wer geistigen Dünnschiss vom zwangsfinanzierten ÖR kritisiert ist Nazi.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Du macht die ganze Zeit die AfD-Propagana von den Linken Kommunisten, Grünen Verboten und das die CDU besser mit der AfD regieren soll, als die Linke in Thüringen zu unterstützen.

Also was wählt du dann, wenn nicht AfD?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du macht die ganze Zeit die AfD-Propagana von den Linken Kommunisten, Grünen Verboten und das die CDU besser mit der AfD regieren soll, als die Linke in Thüringen zu unterstützen.



Wenn die Konservativen nun die Linken unterstützen ist irgendwas in der Birne mächtig schief gelaufen. Wenn sie Höcke unterstützen aber auch. Wenn aber die CDU die Linke unterstützt, dann werden die Konservativen eher zur AfD rennen als zu den Grünen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nein werden sie nicht. Keiner will sich freiwillig mit Nazis abgeben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht. Keiner will sich freiwillig mit Nazis abgeben.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Haufenweise AfD-Leute waren früher in der CDU.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Da sollten aber mittlerweile schon alle rechten rübergewandert sein.

Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. Maaßen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Haufenweise AfD-Leute waren früher in der CDU.



Es gibt ein paar, alles in allem würde ich Deutschlandweit von ein paar Hundert sprechen, aber Haufenweise ist schlicht falsch, bei 400000 aktuellen CDU Mitgleidern. Brandner ist so eine unrühmliche Ausnahme wo man sich echt schämen muss, aber es gab sicherlich vor 20-30 Jahren vereinzelt sehr weit rechts stehende JU Ortsgruppen, Gott sei Dank hat sich das geändert.


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sollten aber mittlerweile schon alle rechten rübergewandert sein.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. Maaßen.


Die Dinge so undifferenziert zu beurteilen sorgt nicht dafür das man die Ursachen ordentlich ergründen kann. Wenn für Dich alle AFD Wähler und Parteimitglieder Nazis sind, welches Ergebnis erhoffst du dir bitte in einer Diskussion darum oder willst du hier nur diktieren, dass sich andere deiner oberflächigen Ansicht anschließen müssen? Ich verstehe Dich da wirklich nicht, du bist doch sonst nicht so unreflektiert.^^ Es gibt Gründe warum Menschen AFD wählen und die sind mit Nichten so einfach zu erklären, dass diese alle rechts sind. Diese Gründe sollte man ernster nehmen und nicht einfach abtun, der Fehler wurde doch schon zu oft in der Vergangenheit gemacht mit dem bekannten Ergebniss, siehe Trump, AFD, Front National etc.. 

MfG


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Dinge so undifferenziert zu beurteilen sorgt nicht dafür das man die Ursachen ordentlich ergründen kann. Wenn für Dich alle AFD Wähler und Parteimitglieder Nazis sind, welches Ergebnis erhoffst du dir bitte in einer Diskussion darum oder willst du hier nur diktieren, dass sich andere deiner oberflächigen Ansicht anschließen müssen? Ich verstehe Dich da wirklich nicht, du bist doch sonst nicht so unreflektiert.^^ Es gibt Gründe warum Menschen AFD wählen und die sind mit Nichten so einfach zu erklären, dass diese alle rechts sind. Diese Gründe sollte man ernster nehmen und nicht einfach abtun, der Fehler wurde doch schon zu oft in der Vergangenheit gemacht mit dem bekannten Ergebniss, siehe Trump, AFD, Front National etc..
> 
> MfG



Den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Nicht selten endete das "Abtun" in Kriegen ...


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Hätte man die Nazis damals nicht einfach abgetan, es hätte keine  Krieg gegeben.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

*Ich hab hier gerade nen PA samt Antwort darauf entfernt. So mancher User möchte sich bitte etwas im Ton mäßigen. Danke.

Weitermachen.
*


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Offenbar gezielte Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten sowie bezahlte und manipulierte Zeugen. Alles für die gute Sache und die vermeintlich richtige Haltung.



Was sagt eigentlich der WDR dazu?


----------



## Mahoy (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich der WDR dazu?



Das interessiert doch in den einschlägigen Kreisen niemanden, wenn jemand detailliert und fundiert Stellung nimmt.
Der FOCUS liefert laut Eigenwerbung "Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!" und hat damit in zuvor genannten Kreisen automatisch das Wahrheitsmonopol, welches man dem ÖR gerne unterstellt.

Der Vollständigkeit halber würde ich aber gerne wissen, ob sich der FOCUS daraufhin noch einmal erklärt hat, oder ob es dort genügte, die Stimmungsbombe auflagenfördernd abgeworfen zu haben - wovon ich mangels Gegenanzeigen ausgehe.
Genau solche Ereignisse zeigen, warum der ÖR wichtig ist. Dort besteht nämlich unter anderem auch kein Zwang, Quote oder Auflage zu generieren.


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Es steht jetzt eine Stellungnahme einem Gutachten gegenüber oder? 
Die "intensive Recherche" damals bei der Killerspieldebatte, siehe Berichterstattung Frontal21, bestätigt leider eher den Focus Artikel. 
Da muss sich sich schon mal die Frage stellen, wie es denn erst bei Themen aussieht, wo man nicht so im Detail steckt?!? 

MfG


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das variierte von Heft zu Heft und Autor zu Autor. Die Geschichten aus der Feder von "Handgranaten-Herbert" waren tatsächlich oft Landser-Geschichten im Weltraum, der "Schöngeist" und auch für abgefahrene Geschichten Zuständige waren eher Walter Ernsting und später hinzu gekommen Autoren.
> Auch Karl-Herbert Scheer tut man allerdings Unrecht, wenn man ihn auf dieses eine Faible reduziert.
> 
> Aber mit dem ÖR wird das ja nicht anders gehandhabt und fleißig einzelne redaktionelle Beiträge ausgegraben, die aber selbst für sich nur eines beweisen: Der ÖR ist tendenziell piefig. Und zwar immer so piefig wie die Mehrheitsgesellschaft zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt. Als ob das Verbreiten neuer Ideen (unter denen jeder etwa Anderes, aber nicht jeder etwas Nettes versteht und die manchmal auch gar nicht so neu sind) zu den Aufgaben des ÖR gehören würde ...
> ...


Ich kenne die Serie ja. Auch wenn die Silberbände etwas entschärft wurden.  Und es geht nicht nur um Spießigkeit. Hier wurde eine Agenda verfolgt. Horrorfilme Waren ja auch ein Beispiel. Für "Killerspiele" muss ich ka wohl kein Beispiel bringen. Und da fragt man sich auch, wo sonst noch tendenziös oder gar falsch berichtet wurde.


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich wuerde schon noch zwischen einer "Killerspiel"-Debatte und einem verbrannten Menschen unterscheiden und sehe so oder so nicht, was das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun hat?

Wenn Du an der Berichterstattung des WDR methodisch etwas auszusetzen hast, dann immer raus damit. Aber sich nun ausgerechnet an einer "Killerspiel"-Debatte (die von allen Seiten teils maximal unsachlich gefuehrt wurde und wird) wadenbeisserisch abzuarbeiten und von dieser ausgehend eine allgemein "tendenzioese" Berichterstattung zu behaupten, wird am Ende dem eigenen Qualitaetsanspruch nicht gerecht.

Ob und in welchem Umfang das Spielen von "Killerspielen" gewaltausloesend oder -verstaerkend oder zumindest hemmschwellensenkend wirkt, ist in der Wissenschaft uebrigens strittig (anders als der menschgemachte Klimawandel - an den aber auch viele nicht glauben oder der ihnen schlicht egal ist, weil er sie selbst noch nicht nachteilig betrifft und sie nicht bereit sind, ihre Lebensweise zu ändern). Natuerlich steht es Dir frei, eher der einen oder anderen Postion zuzuneigen. Aber als Keule gegen die Journaille tagt das Topic eher nicht.


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Sehe ich nicht so, denn gehst du davon aus, dass jemand in der Materie nicht drin steckt, würde er dieser Haar sträubenden Berichterstattung darüber Glauben schenken müssen aber steckt man in dem Thema weiß man, dass dem nicht so ist. Und das kann man auch auf andere Themen anwenden, warum sollte da in der Berichterstattung, jeh nach topic, unterschiedlich investigativ herangegangen werden, dass würde ja dem journalistischen Grundsatz widersprechen?! Die Killerspiedebatte eignet sich deshalb so gut, weil hier die meisten in dem Thema stecken und fachlich nachvollziehen können, dass das reinster Sensationsjournalismus war und natürlich muss man sich dann die Frage stellen und im gleichen Zug auch gefallen lassen, wie sieht es bei Themen aus wo man nicht so im Detail steckt?!?

MfG


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)Die Killerspiedebatte eignet sich deshalb so gut, weil hier die meisten in dem Thema stecken und fachlich nachvollziehen können(...)



Ich bezweifle, dass es hier in nennenswerter Zahl Leute gibt, die einschlaegig qualifiziert (Kriminologen, Psychologen, Sozialwissenschaftler, ...) sind und deshalb die sog. "Killerspiel"-Debatte _fachlich_ nachvollziehen koennen. Wenn Du das wirklich glaubst, denkst Du wahrscheinlich auch, ein paar Folgen Navy CIS machen aus Dir einen Forensiker.

Aber eben das ist der Konstruktionsfehler an der gefuehlten Informationsvielfalt: es ist schlicht keine. Von 100 Informationen, die im Internet zu finden sind, verdienen maximal 2 diesen Namen; der Rest ist Hirnbrand, der entweder manipulieren soll, der Selbstdarstellung dient  oder Geldmacherei ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es hier in nennenswerter Zahl Leute gibt, die einschlaegig qualifiziert (Kriminologen, Psychologen, Sozialwissenschaftler, ...) sind und deshalb die sog. "Killerspiel"-Debatte _fachlich_ nachvollziehen koennen. Wenn Du das wirklich glaubst, denkst Du wahrscheinlich auch, ein paar Folgen Navy CIS machen aus Dir einen Forensiker.
> 
> Aber eben das ist der Konstruktionsfehler an der gefuehlten Informationsvielfalt: es ist schlicht keine. Von 100 Informationen, die im Internet zu finden sind, verdienen maximal 2 diesen Namen; der Rest ist Hirnbrand, der entweder manipulieren soll, der Selbstdarstellung dient  oder Geldmacherei ist.



Es geht darum, dass da Falschinformationen erzählt wurden, die jeder selbst überprüfen kann, der Ahnung von den Spielen hat, da es um deren Inhalte ging.


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es hier in nennenswerter Zahl Leute gibt, die einschlaegig qualifiziert (Kriminologen, Psychologen, Sozialwissenschaftler, ...) sind und deshalb die sog. "Killerspiel"-Debatte _fachlich_ nachvollziehen koennen. Wenn Du das wirklich glaubst, denkst Du wahrscheinlich auch, ein paar Folgen Navy CIS machen aus Dir einen Forensiker.
> 
> Aber eben das ist der Konstruktionsfehler an der gefuehlten Informationsvielfalt: es ist schlicht keine. Von 100 Informationen, die im Internet zu finden sind, verdienen maximal 2 diesen Namen; der Rest ist Hirnbrand, der entweder manipulieren soll, der Selbstdarstellung dient  oder Geldmacherei ist.


 Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, eventuell schließt du da von Dir auf andere aber, es gibt Dinge die so offensichtlich falsch sind, dass man sie als semi"Fachmann -Frau" und leidenschaftlicher Computerspieler selber beurteilen kann und das war damals tendenziöser quoten-Sensationsjournalismus, mehr nicht. Erstens und Zweitens gab es auch damals eine Sach geführte Debatten rund um das Thema, die auch von vielen Fachmedien geführt wurden, in dem Zuge und genau zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kamen. Man muss eben nicht immer Mathe studiert haben um zu wissen und zu erkennen, dass 2+2 gleich 4 ist. Dein Versuch hier ausreichend Expertise der user um das beurteilen zu können auf eine süffisante, polemische und durchschaubare Art und Weise zu diskreditieren ist nichts weiter als eine Nebelkerze und lenkt nur davon ab, dass man eben mit genau dem Beispiel die Theorie darum um was es hier ging, durchaus bestätigen kann. Das muss auch nicht weiter ausgeführt werden, die Sachlage ist diesbezüglich schon ausreichend dargelegt worden um die Berichterstattung rund um das Thema. Wie gehabt, die viel interessantere Frage ist, wie es bei Themen aussieht wo man nicht so im Detail steckt?!

MfG


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Da muss nichts durchschaut werden: Du hast keine relevante Expertise, Punkt. Der inflationaere Gebrauch von Fremdwoertern macht die Sache nicht besser. Falls Du das anders siehst, kannst Du mich gerne mit Deiner Qualifikation beeindrucken. Ein Rocket Jump bei Quake gehoert aber nicht dazu.

Und Ja, die eigentliche Frage war, welche Relevanz das Eine fuer das Andere hat. Wenn der WDR Recherchen anstellt, bei denen u. a. jemand konsultiert wird, der Polizei-IT-Systeme im In- und Ausland mitkonzipiert hat oder aber Direktor einer Rechtsmedizin ist und im Kielwasser der Recherchen dann Landesjustiz und -innenministerium fruehere Aussagen in Teilen revidieren muessen, scheint es mir da mehr Substanz zu geben als in einem reisserischen Focus-Artikel oder im verschwoerungstheoretischen Braungeschwafel eines Internetoberst, dem Du hier willig sekundierst.

EOD.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Da muss nichts durchschaut werden: Du hast keine relevante Expertise, Punkt.


Wenn es um belegbare Fakten geht, wie dass ein Spiel vor einem Anschlag noch gar nicht existierte, es aber für etwas verantwortlich sei, dass ist damit die Falschaussage belegt. Da braucht es weder "Expertise" noch irgend ein Studium, schon gar keines in den Sozialwissenschaften, das sind Fakten. Punkt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Stampf ruhig weiter mit dem Fuß auf, Jeppelchen!


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Da muss nichts durchschaut werden: Du hast keine relevante Expertise, Punkt. Der inflationaere Gebrauch von Fremdwoertern macht die Sache nicht besser. Falls Du das anders siehst, kannst Du mich gerne mit Deiner Qualifikation beeindrucken. Ein Rocket Jump bei Quake gehoert aber nicht dazu.
> 
> Und Ja, die eigentliche Frage war, welche Relevanz das Eine fuer das Andere hat. Wenn der WDR Recherchen anstellt, bei denen u. a. jemand konsultiert wird, der Polizei-IT-Systeme im In- und Ausland mitkonzipiert hat oder aber Direktor einer Rechtsmedizin ist und im Kielwasser der Recherchen dann Landesjustiz und -innenministerium fruehere Aussagen in Teilen revidieren muessen, scheint es mir da mehr Substanz zu geben als in einem reisserischen Focus-Artikel oder im verschwoerungstheoretischen Braungeschwafel eines Internetoberst, dem Du hier willig sekundierst.
> 
> EOD.


Wenn du die Expertise von Computerspielern schon nicht anerkennst, dann wohl doch die der Fachmedien, die damals fast einstimmig auch unter Bezugnahme auf Studien diese Form der Berichterstattung als solche auch entlarven konnte. Hier "ein" exemplarischer Auszug. Es gilt auch mittlerweile als geklärt, dass "Killerspiele" nicht aggressiv machen. Vielleicht wird das ja bei frontal21 unter der Rubrik nachgehakt aufgedeckt.  Noch besser wäre allerdings ein selbstironischer Bericht, der die Berichterstattung damals von Frontal21, investigativ kritisch beleuchtet, ist ja schließlich bald Karneval.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es um belegbare Fakten geht, wie dass ein Spiel vor einem Anschlag noch gar nicht existierte, es aber für etwas verantwortlich sei, dass ist damit die Falschaussage belegt. Da braucht es weder "Expertise" noch irgend ein Studium, schon gar keines in den Sozialwissenschaften, das sind Fakten. Punkt.


Es kann eben nicht sein, was nicht sein darf! 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gilt auch mittlerweile als geklärt, dass "Killerspiele" nicht aggressiv machen.



Gilt das als gesichert? Wer sagt das denn?
In die Psyche eines Menschen kann niemand herein schauen.
Von 1000 Scheidungsvätern tötet einer seine Kinder -- als Beispiel jetzt. Und niemand wird vorhersagen können, wer das ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Da muss nichts durchschaut werden: Du hast keine relevante Expertise, Punkt. Der inflationaere Gebrauch von Fremdwoertern macht die Sache nicht besser. Falls Du das anders siehst, kannst Du mich gerne mit Deiner Qualifikation beeindrucken. Ein Rocket Jump bei Quake gehoert aber nicht dazu.
> 
> Und Ja, die eigentliche Frage war, welche Relevanz das Eine fuer das Andere hat. Wenn der WDR Recherchen anstellt, bei denen u. a. jemand konsultiert wird, der Polizei-IT-Systeme im In- und Ausland mitkonzipiert hat oder aber Direktor einer Rechtsmedizin ist und im Kielwasser der Recherchen dann Landesjustiz und -innenministerium fruehere Aussagen in Teilen revidieren muessen, scheint es mir da mehr Substanz zu geben als in einem reisserischen Focus-Artikel oder im verschwoerungstheoretischen Braungeschwafel eines Internetoberst, dem Du hier willig sekundierst.
> 
> EOD.



Meinst du Pfeiffer? Seine Aussagen wurden schon mehrfach widerlegt oder die Wahl seiner Studien doch durch subjektive Merkmale oder das Weglassen ganzer Merkmale kritisiert.

Auch muss ich kein Experte sein um einseitige Falschaussagen zu erkennen oder suggestive Schnitte.


----------



## Andregee (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gilt das als gesichert? Wer sagt das denn?
> In die Psyche eines Menschen kann niemand herein schauen.
> Von 1000 Scheidungsvätern tötet einer seine Kinder -- als Beispiel jetzt. Und niemand wird vorhersagen können, wer das ist.


Dann sollte man jetzt die Ehe als Scheidungsprävention verbieten oder zumindest deren Sinnhaftigkeit diskutieren ? [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Dann sollte man jetzt die Ehe als Scheidungsprävention verbieten?



Einen dämlicheren Post hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Und weiter geht es.

BBC: Boris Johnson stellt Finanzierung in Frage - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Andregee (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen dämlicheren Post hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


Lang nicht ins Tagebuch geschaut? 
Eine Ableitung von Killerspielen auf Scheidungsväter durchzuführen zeugt natürlich von Niveau, besonders wenn der Ironiedetektor trotz offensichtlicher Kennzeichnung nicht funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Lang nicht ins Tagebuch geschaut?
> Eine Ableitung von Killerspielen auf Scheidungsväter durchzuführen zeugt natürlich von Niveau, besonders wenn der Ironiedetektor trotz offensichtlicher Kennzeichnung nicht funktioniert.



Mein Tipp: Einfach mal nichts schreiben.


----------



## Andregee (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Gute Ratschläge von dir wären mir nicht sonderlich dienlich.
Trotzdem danke für deine Mühen


----------



## HardwareHighlander (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCe3UZuWlLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die tollen öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ducken sich wieder weg.
Ein weiter Beleg dafür, dass der Rundfunk abgeschafft werden sollte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die ÖR ducken sich auch bei der Hohlwelt, der Mondlandung oder dem Attentat auf Kennedy.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die tollen öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ducken sich wieder weg.
> Ein weiter Beleg dafür, dass der Rundfunk abgeschafft werden sollte.



Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?
Der Ganser ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, der durch seine Bücher Geld macht weil es eben Leute gibt, die den Unsinn kaufen.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

9/11 ist halt sein Lieblingsthema. Und Pizza. Und Faschisten auf der Krim (die ihn im Thueringer Landtag weniger stoeren). Weshalb er auch mit der ermuedenden Regelmaessigkeit einer ungeliebten Jahreszeit wirklich jeden Thread damit kapert. Wieviele Accounts er wohl noch so hat? Und ob die manchmal Selbstgespraeche fuehren?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Salve,

sehr interessant, vor allen dingen zwischen Minute 15.00-18.00

https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zd...-deutschlands---wasmichimostenstoert-100.html

Das nennt man eine riesige Lücke zwischen Eigenwahrnehmung und Fremdwahrnehmung plus generieren einer Opferrolle daraus.
Weil man der Meinung ist Björn Höcke ist ein hinnehmbarer Kollateralschaden (wird grinsend vorgetragen) und der ÖR mit seinen Journalisten sieht das anders, sind die Medien gleichgeschaltet wie in der DDR.
Manchmal fällt man echt vom Stuhl wie sich anscheinend normale Leute ihre Welt hinbiegen und anderen dafür die Schuld geben, wenn das nicht gewürdigt wird, weil die es nunmal anders sehen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> sehr interessant, vor allen dingen zwischen Minute 15.00-18.00
> 
> ...


Ich habe das gestern auch gesehen und der Bericht ist wesentlich differenzierter als die Intension deines Posts. Dieser Mensch gibt seine Empfindungen wieder und das ist auch völlig legitim. Er distanziert sich vom rechten Flügel (Kollateralschaden) und grenzt die Medienkritik auf seiner Meinung nach links-liberale ÖR Fernsehen ein. Ist in Ordnung, in einer Demokratie muss man solche Ansichten akzeptieren.

Ich finde es aber grundsätzlich nicht in Ordnung, wenn man berechtigte Kritik an der Rundfunkgebühr immer nur mit solchen Phrasen abwickelt. Es ist auch die völlig falsche Frage ob diese abgeschafft gehört oder nicht, viel konstruktiver wäre eine Debatte um die Inhalte, die solch eine Gebühr abdecken sollte und da sehe ich sehr sehr viel Optimierungspotenzial. Leider kommt es zu solch einer Sachdebatte nicht, weil gerne und oft, überspitzt dargestellt, die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, völlig zu Unrecht.^^

MfG


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Leider kommt es zu solch einer Sachdebatte nicht, weil gerne und oft, überspitzt dargestellt, die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, völlig zu Unrecht.^^
> 
> MfG



Wer schwingt denn die Nazi Keule, wenn es um den Rundfunkbeitrag geht?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

@DaStash

Es ist aber nunmal die AfD, die mittlerweile hauptsächlich vom Höcke Flügel dominiert wird, die als einzige Partei oder überhaupt ernsthafte politische Gruppe, neben NPD, Pegida oder den Identitären, den ÖR abschaffen oder massiv ändern will.
Keine andere relevante Gruppe oder Partei in Deutschland sieht dort Handlungsbedarf, eher das Gegenteil.

Nach allem was ich von dir gelesen habe, würde ich dich auch nicht als "Rechten" bezeichnen, aber mit deiner Meinung über den ÖR, stehst du außerhalb von Rechts, ziemlich alleine da, das ist ein Fakt.

Natürlich muss ich dem Menschen seine politische Einstellung und seine Bezeichnung linksliberal für den ÖR tollerieren, teilweise akzeptieren, die Verharmlosung der AfD als nicht Rechts und Höcke als hinnehmbaren Kollateralschaden oder den ÖR mit den gleichgeschalteten Medien der DDR zu vergleichen, muss ich allerdings nicht, ich kann absolut argumentativ und auch polemisch gegenhalten, weil ich es für grund falsch bis für eine Frechheit halte!


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

@Threshold
Einer der hier gesperrt wurde, Jepe auch Don und ich habe das ja extra kenntlich gemacht, "überspitzt", denn man wird gleich als Aluhutträger und AFD Wähler verunglimpft und zu mindestens auf Letztere trifft das von der Intension her zu.
Ein paar von den Beiträgen wurden entfernt, im Zuge der Moderation. Ich will hier auch nicht mit Fingern auf irgend jemand zeigen, sondern lediglich darauf hindeuten das Kritik am Rundfunkbeitrag mit nichten gleichzustellen ist mit den Vorwürfen der Lügenpresse und ich finde es schlimm ehrlich gesagt, dass man überhaupt Menschen daran erinnern muss zu differenzieren, vor allem dann wenn sie sich kritisch gegen Rechts positionieren ohne aber in der Sache zu differenzieren. Ist ja genau so wie mit der Debatte das man als AFD Wähler automatisch rechts sei, die zum Glück moderiert wurde. 

Ich würde mir einfach nur wünschen das man in der Diskussion zur Sache kommt und nicht nur mit Poo um sich wirft und jede Form der Kritik damit braun einschmiert...^^ 

@Don-71
Ich weiß nicht ob ich so alleine dastehe. Das hatte ich ja schon angedeutet, die Fragestellung ist das Problem. Wenn man nur fragt ab die ÖR/der Rundfunkbeitrag abgeschafft gehört, wird man wohl keine Mehrheiten finde und das ist auch gut so. Die Frage sollte sich eher um die Inhalte drehen und was genau von Rundfunkbeitrag eigentlich finanziert werden sollte und ob es wirklich klug ist, dass unter dem Gebot der Staatsferne ausgerechnet die Politiker den größten Anteil im Kontrollgremium ausmachen.

@Gleichschaltung DDR Medien, dass hat er doch relativiert und auf die links-liberale Einstellung des ÖR Fernsehens eingegrenzt. Und deshalb sage ich, man muss den Leuten mal zuhören, weswegen ich auch den Bericht sehr gut fand, weil er nämlich genau das gemacht hatte.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

@Stash

Damit wir auf dem gleichen Stand sind, ich fand die Sendung auch sehr informativ, wie sehr viele Sendungen des ÖR, gerade auf Phoenix, der ungefähr 70% meiner Fernsehzeit ausmacht, der ÖR allgemein ist bei mir zu hause bei 90-95%, bei den anderen schaue ich nur Filme oder American Football.

Auch sollte man den Leuten zuhören, das ist gar keine Frage, aber was mir gestern wieder aufgefallen ist, das anscheinend die unterschiedliche "Sozialisation", zu völlig anderen Einschätzungen führt und das kann ich für den absolut größten Teil meines politischen Bekanntenkreis mit behaupten, man bei solchen Behauptungen bzgl. Gleichschaltung der Medien wie in der DDR (die nur auf mehrmalige Nachfrage etwas relativiert wurde), die AfD ist nicht Rechts, ich bin es ja als Wähler auch nicht, oder nur im Sinne des ÖR und Höcke ist ein hinnehmbaren Kollateralschaden, wirklich geschockt ist, bis zu völligem Unverständnis.

Alleine schon die Diskussion, ich bin nicht Rechts, wähle aber die AfD und die ist deshalb auch eher nicht Rechts. Das führt zu erheblichen Kommunikationsstörungen, eher zum völligen Abbruch, weil das sehr sehr unterschiedlich in diesem Land gesehen wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ein paar von den Beiträgen wurden entfernt, im Zuge der Moderation. Ich will hier auch nicht mit Fingern auf irgend jemand zeigen, sondern lediglich darauf hindeuten das Kritik am Rundfunkbeitrag mit nichten gleichzustellen ist mit den Vorwürfen der Lügenpresse und ich finde es schlimm ehrlich gesagt, dass man überhaupt Menschen daran erinnern muss zu differenzieren, vor allem dann wenn sie sich kritisch gegen Rechts positionieren ohne aber in der Sache zu differenzieren. Ist ja genau so wie mit der Debatte das man als AFD Wähler automatisch rechts sei, die zum Glück moderiert wurde.



Ich kritisiere das Rundfunksystem der öffentlich rechtlichen doch auch.
Warum hocken Politiker im Fernsehrat? Neben kirchlichen dazu.
Dann reicht meiner meinung nach ein öffentlich rechtlicher Sender völlig aus. Man muss keine zwei haben.
Aber wenn es um Berichterstattung geht, finde ich es sehr gut, dass es diese Sender gibt.
Man stelle sich vor, bei uns gäbe es Sender wie Fox News -- eine grauenvolle Vorstellung.

Bei der Afd muss man ja erst mal die Frage stellen, wer die überhaupt wählt.
Wieso wählt ein ALg 2 Empfänger die Afd? Sicher nicht, weil die Afd besonders viel für ihn tut.
Die Afd hat es eben geschafft, dass der Alg 2 Empfänger ein Feindbild vorgestellt bekommt, an dem er sich abarbeiten kann -- der Flüchtling nimmt ihm Wohnung und Geld weg.
Dann die ewige Opferrolle -- ich hab die Aussage ja nicht so gemeint -- die Medien haben das verdreht -- bla bla bla.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Dann ist da aber noch der Punkt, Stichwort Frontal21/Killerspielberichterstattung. Genau das lässt zu mindestens aufhorchen, wie sieht es wohl bei Themen aus wo man nicht im Detail steckt? Kritik daran finde ich nicht verwerflich und das man von ein paar wenigen sofort und reflexartig in eine braune Ecke gestellt wird ist das eigentliche Problem an der Lösungsfindung, siehe Jepes Beitrag dazu.

@AFD wählen
Ich verstehe was du meinst und das trifft auch stellenweise zu aber eben nicht auf teils 30% der Wähler. Da gibt es noch viele andere Gründe und es ist wichtig zu verstehen was die Menschen bewegt und warum sie AFD wählen. Die reflexartige Nazikeule, die von so vielen geschwungen wird, ändert daran rein gar nichts. Es hat halt noch nie etwas, langfristig, gebracht, wenn man nur die Symptome und nicht die Ursache bekämpft.

Der zoom Bericht hat das auch ganz gut herausgearbeitet.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann ist da aber noch der Punkt, Stichwort Frontal21/Killerspielberichterstattung. Genau das lässt zu mindestens aufhorchen, wie sieht es wohl bei Themen aus wo man nicht im Detail steckt? Kritik daran finde ich nicht verwerflich und das man von ein paar wenigen sofort und reflexartig in eine braune Ecke gestellt wird ist das eigentliche Problem an der Lösungsfindung, siehe Jepes Beitrag dazu.



Das kannst du doch nicht nur an einem Beitrag festmachen.
Das Dilemma bei sowas ist ja, dass die Redaktion immer irgendwelche Psychologen und Kriminalisten fragen, aber ein Computer Spieler kam nie zu Wort.
Dabei gab es im Verlauf der Debatte ja genug andere Sendungen, die das aufgegriffen und richtig gestellt haben.
Ich sag ja immer, dass man nicht in die köpfe der Menschen schauen kann. Von 1000 Leute, die Ego Shooter spielen, sind 999 normale Leute und einer dreht am Rad.
Genauso wie bei Sucht. Wieso wird einer Alkoholiker? Was ist mit Spielsucht? Warum leiden Menschen an Essstörungen?
Ich habe dafür keine Erklärung aber das Gebiet ist so komplex, dass bei keinem eine oberflächliche Betrachtung ausreicht.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)siehe Jepes Beitrag dazu.



Ich habe Dir eine sozialwissenschaftliche, psychologische oder sonstige einschlaegige Qualifikation zu Deinem Lieblingsthema "Killerspiele" (das hat ja schon obsessive Formen?!)  abgesprochen und an meiner Meinung hat sich auch absolut nichts geaendert. Zitierst Du aber bitte die Stelle (und nur die!), an der ich Dich in eine "braune Ecke" gestellt habe? Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch nicht nur an einem Beitrag festmachen.
> Das Dilemma bei sowas ist ja, dass die Redaktion immer irgendwelche Psychologen und Kriminalisten fragen, aber ein Computer Spieler kam nie zu Wort.
> Dabei gab es im Verlauf der Debatte ja genug andere Sendungen, die das aufgegriffen und richtig gestellt haben.


 Das mache ich nicht, es gab ja hier auch ein anderes Beispiel. Ich lege mich auch nicht fest und behaupte das wäre jetzt so, ich horche halt nur auf und hebe den Zeigefinger, denn so sauber war diese Berichterstattung eben nicht. Du sagst es ja selber, es wurde alles bereits damals richtig gestellt und dennoch wurde das wohlwissens so dargestellt. Es wurde ja auch kein ausgewogenes Meinungsspektrum abgebildet sondern der ganze Bericht war mit der Tendenz aufgebaut, Computerspiele, bzw. ein gewisses genre, zu verteufeln. In dem Zuge muss man sich einfach die Frage stellen, wie sieht es erst bei Themen aus wo man nicht so im Thema steck?! Ich sage nicht das es so sein muss aber anhand der Beispiele sieht man das es so sein kann und war.


> Ich sag ja immer, dass man nicht in die köpfe der Menschen schauen kann. Von 1000 Leute, die Ego Shooter spielen, sind 999 normale Leute und einer dreht am Rad.
> Genauso wie bei Sucht. Wieso wird einer Alkoholiker? Was ist mit Spielsucht? Warum leiden Menschen an Essstörungen?
> Ich habe dafür keine Erklärung aber das Gebiet ist so komplex, dass bei keinem eine oberflächliche Betrachtung ausreicht.


Eben aber genau das wurde gemacht und nicht nur oberflächig, sondern vor allem tendenziös.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir eine sozialwissenschaftliche, psychologische oder sonstige einschlaegige Qualifikation zu Deinem Lieblingsthema "Killerspiele" (das hat ja schon obsessive Formen?!) abgesprochen und an meiner Meinung hat sich auch absolut nichts geaendert. Zitierst Du aber bitte die Stelle (und nur die!), an der ich Dich in eine "braune Ecke" gestellt habe? Besten Dank vorab.


Das hatte ich bereits gemacht, musst du richtig lesen.

MfG


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Habe ich & kann die Stelle nicht finden. Wenn Du also so freundlich waerst?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Es geht hier nicht um krude Verschwörungstheorien, entsprechende Posts wurden entfernt.

B2T.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um krude Verschwörungstheorien, entsprechende Posts wurden entfernt.
> 
> B2T.



Vielen Dank für dein schnelles Eingreifen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was mich momentan richtig ankotzt ist, dass wegen den Karneval im Rheinland, dass halbe Fernsehprogramm geändert wird.
Das ist nur regional und ARD, ZDF und WDR sind Sender für ganz Deutschland.
Das wäre genauso als würde man das Oktoberfest im Fernsehen übertragen und das Programm ändern.
Oder so ähnlich.
Deswegen kommt z.B. heute Abend die "Hart aber fair" Sendung viel später.
Ok, Karneval ist nur einmal im Jahr. Aber regt mich immer wieder auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Kommt nicht nach Karneval die fastzeit ? 

Machen das überhaupt viele? ;D


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

@RyzA

Du bist der klassische Auswuchs der Singularität, damit wird irgendwann jede Gesellschaft vor die Hunde gehen!



> Deswegen kommt z.B. heute Abend die "Hart aber fair" Sendung viel später.



Und irgendwie scheinst du ein leseproblem zu haben, Hart aber fair kommt heute eine 1/2 Stunde früher als gewöhnlich!


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Du bist der klassische Auswuchs der Singularität, damit wird irgendwann jede Gesellschaft vor die Hunde gehen!


Was redest du da? Warum soll ich  für so eine Nonsens-Veranstaltung, welche mich nicht interessiert, auf das gewohnte Fernsehprogramm verzichten?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Auf was musst du denn verzichten?
Du bist ja nicht mal in der Lage das Progarm richtig zu lesen.

Und abgesehen davon bist du ein Teil einer Gemeinschaft/Gesellschaft, das scheinst du aber nicht zu kapieren!
Wenn jeder in einer Gemeinschaft genau das durchsetzen will, was ausschließlich er möchte, wird jede Gemeinschaft scheitern. typischer Auswuchs heutiger Singularität zu verwöhnter Menschen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Im Bezug aufs Niveau liefert "Hart aber fair" auch nicht anspruchsvollere Kost als die Karnevalssendungen. Was soll die Aufregung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Im Bezug aufs Niveau liefert "Hart aber fair" auch nicht anspruchsvollere Kost als die Karnevalssendungen. Was soll die Aufregung?



Würde ich so nicht sagen.
Da wird wenigstens politisch diskutiert und einem Informationsauftrag nachgekommen, Fasching ist reine, nervtötende "Unterhaltung".


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was soll dieser Scheiß?

Hart aber fair wird von 20.30 Uhr - 21.30 Uhr ausgestrahlt, die Karnevalssendung kommt um 22 Uhr, wo ist das Problem, es gibt kein entweder oder, sondern beides.

Typischer scheiss des Internets und Fake News! Da schreibt einer einen Post mit einer sachlich falschen Angabe und jeder interpretiert seinen eigenen Scheiß, ohne die Faktenlage zu überprüfen!

Bravo!


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf was musst du denn verzichten?
> Du bist ja nicht mal in der Lage das Progarm richtig zu lesen.


Ich hatte mich auf die Aussage meiner Frau verlassen, welche in der Fernsehzeitung nachgeguckt hat.
Auf der Internetseite steht etwas anderes.
Aber egal, es gibt genug andere Beispiele, weswegen für Karneval das Programm geändert wird.



> Und abgesehen davon bist du ein Teil einer Gemeinschaft/Gesellschaft, das scheinst du aber nicht zu kapieren!
> Wenn jeder in einer Gemeinschaft genau das durchsetzen will, was ausschließlich er möchte, wird jede Gemeinschaft scheitern. typischer Auswuchs heutiger Singularität zu verwöhnter Menschen.


Ich hatte es doch begründet... nur ein Bruchteil feiert Karneval und die Sender strahlen deutschlandweit für alle Menschen aus.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Karneval feiern mehrere Millionen Menschen quer durch die Republik, ob es jetzt 10 Millionen oder mehr sind, kann keiner sagen, es ist auf alle Fälle ein Teil deutscher Kultur, von Bayern, Baden-Würtenberg, Hessen, Rheinland Pfalz und NRW, also ein Teil der Gesellschaft und zumindestens betrifft es den WDR, SWR, SR und BR und schon immer Mainz als ZDF Sitz mit einer einzigen Karnevalssendung (Mainz wie es singt und lacht). Und die 3-4 Karnevalssendungen bei der ARD lässt dich auch nicht sterben.

Und übrigens wird der Umzug des Oktoberfest und das Anstechen des ersten Fasses im BR live übertragen, ungefähr 3-4 Stunden jedes Jahr.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und übrigens wird der Umzug des Oktoberfest und das Anstechen des ersten Fasses im BR live übertragen, ungefähr 3-4 Stunden jedes Jahr.


BR Live gucken doch viel weniger.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die bundesweite Übertragung des Karneval ist nötig, um die Bevölkerung vor der vom Rheinland und dem Schwäbischen ausgehenden organisierten Verblödung zu warnen. 

Ferner geht es auch um die Außenwahrnehmung: Der Welt muss regelmäßig versichert werden, dass in Sachen deutschen Volkshumors alles dem Klischee entspricht. Dann stimmt nämlich auch das mit der Zuverlässigkeit, Pünktlichkeit und Gemütlichkeit noch und die Chance, dass wir wieder einen Krieg anfangen, einen Fußball-Weltmeistertitel holen oder gar erneut Abgaswerte manipulieren, ist überschaubar.

Ja, ich habe heute früh einen Kasper gefrühstückt. Einer weniger ... Wenn alle mitmachen würden, wären wir die Jecken ruckzuck los!


----------



## Andregee (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Auch ein Weg der Überbevölkerung Herr zu werden. [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die bundesweite Übertragung des Karneval ist nötig, um die Bevölkerung vor der vom Rheinland und dem Schwäbischen ausgehenden organisierten Verblödung zu warnen.
> 
> Ferner geht es auch um die Außenwahrnehmung: Der Welt muss regelmäßig versichert werden, dass in Sachen deutschen Volkshumors alles dem Klischee entspricht. Dann stimmt nämlich auch das mit der Zuverlässigkeit, Pünktlichkeit und Gemütlichkeit noch und die Chance, dass wir wieder einen Krieg anfangen, einen Fußball-Weltmeistertitel holen oder gar erneut Abgaswerte manipulieren, ist überschaubar.
> 
> Ja, ich habe heute früh einen Kasper gefrühstückt. Einer weniger ... Wenn alle mitmachen würden, wären wir die Jecken ruckzuck los!


Sehr witzig, hehehe aber dennoch sollte auch das auf den Prüfstand. Generell sollte alles auf den Prüfstand bei den ÖRs, es sind wirklich viele viele Formate dabei die m. M. n. nicht durch die Rundfunkgebühr finanziert gehören. Den Passus mit der Unterhaltung nebst dem Bildungsauftrag sollte man man stark eingrenzen, wenn überhaupt noch aufrechterhalten. Ich persönlich würde das nur auf Bildungsförderung beschränken. Staatlich bezahlte Unterhaltung ist etwas was man haben kann und nicht muss, an der Stelle wäre zu mindestens eine Wählerbefragung wünschenswert und vielleicht auch eine demographisch bereinigte, siehe alte Menschen, bzw. eine zeitlich befristete, so dass diese bei Mehrheitsänderungen wiederholt werden könnte und das Ergebnis nicht langfristig bindend wäre.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, hehehe aber dennoch sollte auch das auf den Prüfstand. Generell sollte alles auf den Prüfstand bei den ÖRs, es sind wirklich viele viele Formate dabei die m. M. n. nicht durch die Rundfunkgebühr finanziert gehören. Den Passus mit der Unterhaltung nebst dem Bildungsauftrag sollte man man stark eingrenzen, wenn überhaupt noch aufrechterhalten.



Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung.

Wenn Unterhaltung, dann unter dem Gesichtspunkt Kultur: Also Dinge, die zwar möglicherweise nur für einige unterhaltsam, aber gleichzeitig auch erhaltenswert und/oder wissenswert sind. Seichte Unterhaltung für die breite Masse liefert auch das private Free-TV und mit dem soll der ÖR ja explizit *nicht* in Konkurrenz treten. Im Prinzip liefert der ÖR das schon, indem er beispielsweise Festivals überträgt - sowohl Theater als auch Wacken.
Das ließe sich aber ausbauen. Und wenn das Musikantenstadl mit Folklore-Pflege begründet wird, ist das zwar nicht meins, aber ich kann damit leben und bin der Meinung, dass Brauchtumspflege auf den öffentlich-rechtlichen Lokalsendern besser aufgehoben wäre - also dort, wo das jeweilige Brauchtum auch tatsächlich zentral gepflegt wird. Bundesweit reicht dann und wann eine Zusammenfassung überschaubarer Länge im ZDF, so nach dem Motto "Schaut mal, ihr Karnevalisten in Schleswig-Holstein, so machen es eure Vorbilder in Köln. Wenn es euch nicht reicht, dann schaltet den WDR ein, da läuft es in voller Länge."

Das Gleiche, was Sport angeht. Der ÖR muss nicht mit viel Geld um Sendelizenzen pokern. Warum auch? Es wird auf jeden Fall irgendwo übertragen, sonst würden sich ja die Privaten nicht darum reißen. Und einen Anspruch auf WM/EM ungeschnitten und in allen Perspektiven auf Kosten der Gemeinschaft hat der sportbegeisterte Bundesbürger auch nicht. Da wäre es eher interessant, Sportveranstaltungen zu übertragen, die in der Bundesrepublik Freunde haben (oder finden könnten), aber keine breite Markt- und Medienbasis haben. Natürlich mit Augenmaß ... Sport im ÖR soll jetzt nicht zwingend die ausschließliche Heimat für Smartphone-Weitwurf oder das Wasserballett der Herren werden, aber im Wesentlichen wäre ich dafür, mehr Sportarten abzudecken, diese aber nur zusammenfassend - also mit Informationscharakter - zu behandeln. Für die Hardcore-Fans der jeweiligen Disziplin (egal wie bekannt oder unbekannt sie ist) gibt es genug Spartenkanäle.

Und ansonsten: Mehr Nachrichtenformate. Mehr Themenmagazine. Mehr Dokumentationen zum umfassenderen Themenbereichen. Es wird nie alles für jeden interessant sein, aber es wird immer jeder etwas Interessantes finden und dabei nicht dümmer werden. DAS ist meines Erachtens Aufgabe des ÖR.

Wird diese erfüllt, verkraftet das Portemonnaie des Beitragszahlers auch den sonntäglichen Tatort und möglicherweise sogar ab und zu Rosamunde Pilcher.
Aber auch für diesen kleinen (!) Unterhaltungsteil ist ohnehin deutlich mehr Diversifikation gefragt. Schon klar, der deutsche Michel und die deutsche Micheline mögen Krimis und Schmonzetten. Allerdings hauptsächlich deshalb, weil sie seit knapp 70 Jahren nichts anderes kennengelernt haben. Die BBC zeigt, wie es auch anders geht; dort gibt es zwar auch ein gerüttelt Maß an Krimis und den üblichen Vorabendserien, aber die trauen sich auch an andere Genres ran _und haben damit Erfolg_.


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Der ÖR Apparat ist ienfach zu aufgeblasen, es ist von allem eigentlich zu viel und von dem Kern irgendwie zu wenig. Und auch eine Wacken und Staatsmusikantl-stadl Übertragung erachte ich nicht für notwendig. Das Wesentlich ist für mich Nachrichten, Politik, Wissenschaftssendungen und meinetwegen Politiktalk. Gesellschafts-Politiksatire und ein bisschen kinderprogramm. Der Rest ist heut zu Tage einfach nicht mehr notwendig, denn dafür gibt es genug andere Medien und man muss sich eben nicht jeden Luxus leisten, auch wenn es schön "wäre". Die Frage ist ja auch noch, wieviel macht das eigentlich rechnerisch dann aus, wenn der größte Topf ja die Rentenzahlungen sein sollen, die man wohl nicht so einfach abstellen/kürzen kann?!?

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Zahlen der ARD:

Personalaufwendungen ohne Altersvorsorge 2016: 1.702.000; Altersvorsorge 2016: 564.000.

Insgesamte Aufwendungen 2016: 6.464.000; dem gegenueber stehen Gesamtertraege 2016 iHv 6.572.200.

(Quelle)

Zahlen des ZDF habe ich nicht recherchiert; duerften aber a) niedriger, aber b) proportional vergleichbar sein. Vom "groessten Topf" kann da nicht wirklich die Rede sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

BBC: Stoersender unerwuenscht | ZEIT ONLINE


Boris Johnson und Co. hat es wohl nicht gefallen das die BBC seinen "zahlen und Fakten " als Unwahr gezeigt haben.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Kontrollierbarer Staatsfunk, "Ballast" wird privatisiert. Kein so neues Konzept, wie man hierzulande denken koennte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Kontrollierbarer Staatsfunk, "Ballast" wird privatisiert. Kein so neues Konzept, wie man hierzulande denken koennte.



Allein schon der Umstand, dass die die Deutsche Welle weiterbetreiben wollen, die doch praktisch nur noch Internetseite plus ein paar Sendungen auf Kurzwelle in wenigen Sprachen (weder deutsch noch Englisch) ist, stört mich da gewaltig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Mitten in der Coronakrise geht die Politik die dringendsten Probleme an:

Die Gebühr für den Rotfunk wird erhöht.

Da sag noch mal einer, dass die Politik nichts für die Leute macht.


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das ist doch geschickt gemacht. Die Leute sind abgelenkt und die durch Corona vorgezogene Rezession ist noch nicht spürbar.


----------



## Painkiller (12. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Moin 

ein paar Posts wurden ausgeblendet. 
Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

Danke  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die Erhöhung wurde in dieser Höhe schon vor Wochen beschlossen.
Rundfunkbeitrag: Pruefer empfehlen eine Erhoehung auf 18,36 Euro - DER SPIEGEL 20.02.2020


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nur weil das die KEF empfiehlt ist das noch nicht zwingend politisch beschlossen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur weil das die KEF empfiehlt ist das noch nicht zwingend politisch beschlossen.



Die Prognose ging sogar dahin, dass die Empfehlung aus vielerlei Gründen nicht berücksichtigt wird.
Das abschließende Argument für die Erhöhung war meines Wissens, dass die vom Bürger verlangte zeitgemäße Ausrichtung des ÖR nun einmal nicht umsonst zu haben ist.

Die Frage ist also weniger, warum die Gebühr erhöht wurde, sondern ob der ÖR es schafft, damit längst überfällige Maßnahmen auf den Weg zu bringen, die in Zukunft eine Verringerung der Kosten bei dennoch wieder zeitgemäßem Auftritt erlauben. Daran würde ich persönlich festmachen, ob der ÖR in seiner jetzigen Form noch reformierbar ist.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was ist denn Rotfunk? Das neueste Buzzword aus der blau-gelb-braunen WhatsApp-Selbstquarantaene?

Neugierig ich bin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Was ist denn Rotfunk? Das neueste Buzzword aus der blau-gelb-braunen WhatsApp-Selbstquarantaene?
> 
> Neugierig ich bin.


Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien, die eher linke Meinungen verbreiten als gelbe oder blaue.
Hängt mit der Besetzung der Räte ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Was ist denn Rotfunk? Das neueste Buzzword aus der blau-gelb-braunen WhatsApp-Selbstquarantaene?
> 
> Neugierig ich bin.



Rotfunk – Wikipedia

Ein absolut gängiger Begriff, den es bereits seit Jahrzehnten gibt, also mitnichten neu.

Aber abgesehen davon, entbehrt es nicht einer gewissen Komik, das ausgerechnet jener User, der mit Vorliebe irgendwelche Wörter erfindet (insbesondere, wenn es um politische missbillige Staats- und/oder Regierungschefs geht) sich an einem lange etablierten Begriff abarbeitet. 

Realsatire pur.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien, die eher linke Meinungen verbreiten als gelbe oder blaue.
> Hängt mit der Besetzung der Räte ab.



Das hängt mit einer funktionierenden Demokratie zusammen. 
Die Rechtsextremisten von der AfD sollte man überhaupt nicht mehr in irgendwelche Talkshows einladen, um diesen keine Bühne zu bieten.
Es würde auch keiner auf die Idee kommen einen Steinewerfer von G20 oder einen radikal-islamischen IS-Dhihadisten einzuladen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Das hängt mit einer funktionierenden Demokratie zusammen.


Da sollte dann auch andere in den Räten sitzen, aber die Linken wollen eben genau das nicht.
Ich sehe in der FDP oder der CDU überhaupt kein Problem.

Nach deiner Definition dürfte es aber auch keine Talkshows mehr mit der Linkspartei geben, denn die ist linksextrem und wurde schon vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien, die eher linke Meinungen verbreiten als gelbe oder blaue.



Ist das so? Kannst Du da ein paar Beispiele liefern, die diese These untermauern? Sagen wir mal drei?


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Ist das so? Kannst Du da ein paar Beispiele liefern, die diese These untermauern? Sagen wir mal drei?



Mir würden sogar zwei reichen, aber ich halte besser beim Warten nicht die Luft an ...


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Ist das so? Kannst Du da ein paar Beispiele liefern, die diese These untermauern? Sagen wir mal drei?





Na es gibt keine Sendungen darüber das  die Privatisierung der Wasserversorgung  + rentenversichierung und die profit mit schlechte Pflege toll sind.
(Könnt beliebig weitere hinzufügen) 

Und Cum ex gar nicht so schlimm ist und wir die Leuten loben sollten für ihre Geschäftssinn. 


Solche. Positive neoliberalen Themen fehlen DJkuhpisse,, statt dessen wird darüber nur negativ berichtet, übelst linkesextreme öffentlich rechtlichen Gedankentum.


Fun


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nach deiner Definition dürfte es aber auch keine Talkshows mehr mit der Linkspartei geben, denn die ist linksextrem und wurde schon vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.



Das ist quatsch. an der Linkspartei ist überhaupt nichts linksextrem. Das ist wieder deine typische rechte Propaganda. 
Ramelow macht eher SPD-Politik.

Du solltest dir wirklich mal überlegen, ob du dich nicht lieber aus neutralen Quellen wie der Tagesschau informieren solltest, anstatt aus den Propagandakanälen der AfD.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da sollte dann auch andere in den Räten sitzen, aber die Linken wollen eben genau das nicht.



Quelle?

Einfach mal schauen, wie es wirklich aussieht:
Rundfunkrat – Wikipedia
Unten stehen die Links drin, wo die Mitglieder ausgelistet sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch. an der Linkspartei ist überhaupt nichts linksextrem. Das ist wieder deine typische rechte Propaganda.
> Ramelow macht eher SPD-Politik.



Ja genau, Leute erschießen und Sozialismus ist gar nicht extrem. Aber aus linker Sicht ist das ganz normal.


Zu den linken Leuten im ÖR: Georg Restle fällt da häufiger auf

Zu den Meinungen: Ich empfehle da einfach mal die Talkshows anzusehen und die Verteilung der Leute und der Parteien anzusehen. D sitzen wesentlich öfter Leute von den Grünen also von der FDP.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja genau, Leute erschießen und Sozialismus ist gar nicht extrem. Aber aus linker Sicht ist das ganz normal.



Das waren aber die Nationalsozialisten von deiner AfD. 
AfD Beatrix von Storch: Schiessbefehl-AEusserung loest Entsetzen aus - DER SPIEGEL

Mittlerweile werden die Flügel-Mitglieder offiziell vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht und in den ÖR-Medien als Sozialnationalisten = Nationalsozialisten = Nazis bezeichnet.
Rentenkonzept: AfD will Anzahl der Beamten reduzieren | tagesschau.de
AfD: So begruendet der Verfassungsschutz die "Fluegel"-Beobachtung - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das waren aber die Nationalsozialisten von deiner AfD.



Es ist nicht meine AfD, ich wähle die nicht und bin da auch kein Mitglied, wann geht das endlich in dein Hirn?
Erst vor kurzer Zeit kam ein genauso menschenverachtender Kommentar seitens der Linkspartei: Linke zur Energiewende: Ein Prozent der Reichen erschiessen

Die Linken und unser aktuelles System passen einfach nicht zueinander, die reden von Revolution, was da dann rauskommt wird Sozialismus und damit eine massive Einschränkung der Freiheit sein. Hat man ja in der DDR auch schön vorgemacht.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)



Aha. Also das altbewaehrte neurechte Konzept, nach dem sich die fehlgeleiteten linken Lemminge die Wahrheit doch bitte selbst ergoogeln sollen.

Nix da. Du hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt, also beweise sie gefälligst auch. Bis dahin ist das Gequaeke vom Rotfunk fuer mich genau das: Staatsparanoides Gequaeke.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Warum verbreitest du dann die AfD-Propaganda von den bösen Linken?
Oder bist du gar in der NPD?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Linken und unser aktuelles System passen einfach nicht zueinander, die reden von Revolution, was da dann rauskommt wird Sozialismus und damit eine massive Einschränkung der Freiheit sein. Hat man ja in der DDR auch schön vorgemacht.



Falsch einen Umsturz wollen die von der AfD gestützten rechten Terrororganisationen.



> Allein bei der Thüringer AfD von Höcke sind es 900 Mitglieder, die nun zu überwachen sind.
> AfD Thueringen – Wikipedia
> 
> Die Frage wird nun sein, wie viele da aus der rechtsextremen Partei austreten. Sei es, weil sie die Höcke-Positionen doch nicht teilen, oder um nicht aus dem öffentlichen Dienst entlassen zu werden.
> ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



JePe schrieb:


> Aha. Also das altbewaehrte neurechte Konzept, nach dem sich die fehlgeleiteten linken Lemminge die Wahrheit doch bitte selbst ergoogeln sollen.
> 
> Nix da. Du hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt, also beweise sie gefälligst auch. Bis dahin ist das Gequaeke vom Rotfunk fuer mich genau das: Staatsparanoides Gequaeke.



Aha, da haben wir es: Der Rotfunk ist Staatsfunk, wurde hier jetzt von dir bestätigt, denn wenn man dagegen ist, ist es Staatsparanoria.



> Warum verbreitest du dann die AfD-Propaganda von den bösen Linken?
> Oder bist du gar in der NPD?


Es ist keine AfD-Propaganda, sondern es sind Fakten, die ich hier auch verlinkt habe.
Auch die FDP ist gegen die Linken, genau wie die CDU auch.
Die NPD kann von mir aus in Anatolien entsorgt werden, diese Spinner brauche ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Liegt aber einfach daran, das da bei vielen Alten in der CDU und FDP "Links" immer noch mit dem Kommunismus aus der Sowjetunion gleichgesetzt wird. 
Aber die Zahl der Alten wird sich jetzt mit Corona reduzieren.
Auch der Klimaschutz ist deutlich einfacher, wenn alle zu Hause bleiben und nicht mehr fliegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber einfach daran, das da bei vielen Alten in der CDU und FDP "Links" immer noch mit dem Kommunismus aus der Sowjetunion gleichgesetzt wird.
> Aber die Zahl der Alten wird sich jetzt mit Corona reduzieren.



Die Herkunft der Partei ist klar, der "demokratische" (eigentlich undemokratische) Sozialismus wird angestrebt, es ist die Rede von Revolution, ich sehe da jetzt inhaltlich immer noch den Bezug zum Sozialismus, auch wenn man das geschickter verpackt.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Falsch. Die Linke wurde erst nach 2000 gegründet. Scheinst du aber auch immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Linke wurde erst nach 2000 gegründet. Scheinst du aber auch immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben.



Die SED wurde umbenannt in PDS und die ist mit der WASG zur Partei DIE LINKE fusioniert. Mehr nicht. So nach dem Motto Raider heißt jetzt Twix, sonst ändert sich nix, für die "Alten" hier.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Die CDU hat genauso Teile der Ost-CDU übernommen.

Thueringen: Unter Blockfloeten | ZEIT ONLINE

Besonders interessant ist der Teil, der mir auch neu war:


> Der Landesverband der *FDP* entstammt den beiden DDR-Parteien LDPD und *NDPD*, [...]
> Während die CDU vor allem Christen integrieren sollte, hatte sich die *NDPD* um die Einbindung früherer *NSDAP*-Mitglieder, Vertriebener und Wehrmachtsangehöriger zu kümmern.


Damit schließlich sich dann  auch der Kreis zwischen AfD und FDP in Thüringen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die CDU hat genauso Teile der Ost-CDU übernommen.
> 
> Thueringen: Unter Blockfloeten | ZEIT ONLINE


Das ist richtig, die FDP hat das meines Wissens auch gemacht, der Unterschied ist aber, dass die heute nicht Sozialismus kreischen, was andere hingegen insgeheim tun.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nö sie kreischen *Nationalsozialismus* und arbeiten mit der AfD zusammen.

Thueringen: "Tabubruch" oder "ein guter Tag"? | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zu den Meinungen: Ich empfehle da einfach mal die Talkshows anzusehen und die Verteilung der Leute und der Parteien anzusehen. Da sitzen wesentlich öfter Leute von den Grünen als von der FDP.



Dann solltest du auch mal auf die Wahlergebnisse schauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die FDP liegt unter 5%.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö sie kreischen *Nationalsozialismus* und arbeiten mit der AfD zusammen.
> 
> Thueringen: "Tabubruch" oder "ein guter Tag"? | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen



Nur weil andere ein anderes, diktatorisches System wollen bedeutet das nicht, dass die, die Sozialismus kreischen, das nicht auch wollen. Es macht den Eindruck, als wolltest du vom Sozialismus ablenken.
Du kannst auch mal das Wort Nationalsozialismus lesen, da steht Sozialismus drinnen.
In beiden Systemen gab es übrigens einen Propaganda-Rundfunk.

Ich kann genauso auf Björn Höcke und Andreas Kalbitz verzichten wie auch auf Sarah Wagenknecht und Martina Renner.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wen interessiert der Sozialismus???

Langsam wird hier mal ein Ignore fällig. Mit dir braucht man nicht mehr zu diskutieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert der Sozialismus???
> Das aktuelle Problem sind Nazis wie du.


Langsam reicht es mit deinem geistigen Dünnschiss und den Anschuldigungen. Alles was dir nicht passt ist Nazi.

Du kannst mal die Leute in den Ostblockstaaten fragen, was die so vom Sozialismus und dessen Auswüchsen so halten.



> Langsam wird hier mal ein Ignore fällig. Mit dir braucht man nicht mehr zu diskutieren.


Dann ignoriere es doch, du musst hier keinen Meiner Beiträge lesen, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, einfach das Thema deabonnieren.
Ich muss auch nicht mit Leuten diskutieren, die sich die Frage stellen, wen Sozialismus interessiert.
Wer das sagt hat in Geschichte gepennt.


----------



## Andregee (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Nur weil jemand liberale Thesen vertritt und linke ablehnt, diesem dann als Nazi zu verunglimpfen ist erstens eine ziemlich üble Diffamierung an der Person und zweitens eine Verharmlosung der Geschichte des Nationalsozislismus. Ich vertrete ja auch oft nicht die Thesen von Dj Kuhpisse, aber nationalsozialistisches Gedankengut kann man ihm ja nun wahrlich nicht andichten. Der inflationäre Gebrauch der Nazikeule untermauert nur die Inkompetenz, argumentativ auch sachlicher Ebene zu agieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ich habe sachlich diskutiert. 

Er spielt sich hier auf, als wäre der Sozialismus so ein riesiges Problem in Deutschland. Dann soll er mal zeigen, wo in der BRD die Linke in der Bundesregierung saß.

Man sollte eher das schlechte Wahlergebnis der FDP in Hamburg bedenken, wo viele Reiche wohnen. Aber wie man sieht, ist auch dort das Wahlergebnis unter 5%. 
Das liegt eben auch an der Geldwäsche, die in Hamburg die Preise für Wohnungen nach oben treibt. 
Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe sachlich diskutiert.
> 
> Er spielt sich hier auf, als wäre der Sozialismus so ein riesiges Problem in Deutschland. Dann soll er mal zeigen, wo in der BRD die Linke in der Bundesregierung saß.



Bisher erfreulicherweise nicht, aber ich will nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn die die absolute Mehrheit hätten.
Der Sozialismus (völlig egal ob "demokratisch" oder nicht) ist in völligem Widerspruch zu unserem aktuellen System, bei dem recht viel Freiheit existiert.

Auch bei der AfD und dessen Flügel wird es massivste Einschnitte in der Freiheit geben, aber auch die AfD ist meilenweit von einer absoluten Mehrheit bei Bundestagswahlen entfernt. 

Es wäre aber gut, wenn wir jetzt wieder zum Thema ÖR zurückkehren könnten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Ist der deutsche Handball ploetzlich zu „weiss“? –  B.Z. Berlin

So sieht der Rassismus des Rotfunks aus. Aber das ist vermutlich in Ordnung, denn er kommt ja von der richtigen Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erst vor kurzer Zeit kam ein genauso menschenverachtender Kommentar seitens der Linkspartei: Linke zur Energiewende: Ein Prozent der Reichen erschiessen



Die Bemerkung kam nicht von der Linkspartei, sondern von einer Dame aus dem Publikum und wurde offenbar aufgrund ihrer offensichtlichen Absurdität mit einer offenkundig sarkastischen Replik von Parteichef Riexinger bedacht. Das ist im von dir zitierten Artikel nachzulesen ... Vielleicht hättest du nicht nach der Headline aufhören sollen?

Dass es dem Verfasser des Artikels lieber gewesen wäre, man hätte die Dame aufgrund dieser dummen Bemerkung ausufernd rundgemacht und/oder des Saales verwiesen, macht die Linke noch lange nicht linksextrem. Mit den ständigen menschenverachtenden, deutlich drastischeren und keineswegs sarkastisch gemeinten Kommentaren von Spitzenkräften (!) der AfD - egal ob du diese nun wählst oder nicht - ist das nicht einmal im Ansatz zu vergleichen. Und nicht einmal die AfD gilt als Ganzes als rechtsextrem, sondern lediglich der sogenannte Flügel.

Aber meinetwegen. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch überlegen, wo wir die CDU aufgrund der Äußerungen von Herrn Maaßen und die SPD aufgrund der Äußerungen von Herrn Sarrazin einzuordnen haben, um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
Spaß beiseite. Warum sollte *eine* grenzwertige Formulierung *einer* - meines Wissens keine Funktion bekleidenden - Parteiangehörigen der Linkspartei belegen, die gesamte Linke wäre linksextrem? Da scheint mir ohne weitere Beispiele, die eine Systematik erkennen lassen, ein wenig sehr bemüht konstruiert.

Und immer dann, wenn jemand sich sehr bemüht, etwas zu konstruieren, muss man sich natürlich auch die Frage nach der (hier: politischen) Motivation dahinter stellen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nicht einmal die AfD gilt als Ganzes als rechtsextrem, sondern lediglich der sogenannte Flügel.



Diese müssen sich nun aber vom Flügel distanzieren. Sei es durch Austritt oder Rauswurf des Flügels. Ersteres ist durch die Macht des Flügels wahrscheinlicher.
"Fluegel" unter Beobachtung: Die AfD bleibt, was sie ist | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese müssen sich nun aber vom Flügel distanzieren.



Das machen die eher nationalistisch-konservativen statt rechtsextremen Teile der AfD ohnehin schon mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit. Aber wie du ganz richtig schriebst, die haben in der AfD wenig bis gar nichts zu melden.

Hätten sie etwas zu sagen, könnte ich mit der AfD zwar immer noch nicht identifizieren, aber zumindest mit ihr leben. Ungefähr so wie mit dem doofen Cousin, der auf Familienfeiern auftaucht und regelmäßig Stuss erzählt, mit dem man sich aber trotzdem irgendwie arrangieren muss.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Es fehlen halt die massenweisen Austritte, die eine aktive Distanzierung belegen. Bisher gab es die v.a. als prominente Einzelfälle wie Lucke und Petry.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es fehlen halt die massenweisen Austritte, die eine aktive Distanzierung belegen. Bisher gab es die v.a. als prominente Einzelfälle wie Lucke und Petry.



Die AfD wird doch praktisch vom Flügel geleitet, damit machen die auch ihre Erfolge, siehe Thüringen, Sachsen und Brandenburg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

https://twitter.com/browserballett/status/1237746803568713729

Damit man weiß, wofür man seine Zwangsgebühren bezahlen "darf".

PS: Übrigens wieder ein weiterer Beweis für den Rotfunk. Denn welche Botschaft wird mit diesem "Beitrag" wohl verbreitet?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Das ist Satire. Ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Der Beitrag, vielleicht. 

Das zugrundeliegende Gedankengut nicht. Wie gesagt, solange es die vermeintlich "richtigen" trifft,ist halt alles erlaubt. Rotfunk halt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Es ist doch wirklich so. Jahrelang hört keiner auf Greta und jetzt tun alle so, als wäre es super schlimm, wenn keiner mehr fliegt.

Insbesondere ist das Virus so fair, dass es keine Unterschiede zwischen den Einkommensschichten macht. Es killt also Trump genauso wie eine alte Oma die Flaschen sammeln muss.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Insbesondere ist das Virus so fair, dass es keine Unterschiede zwischen den Einkommensschichten macht. Es killt also Trump genauso wie eine alte Oma die Flaschen sammeln muss.



Das ist doch Quatsch bzw. Selbstbetrug... genau wie die alte These von Ulrich Beck aus seiner "Risikogesellschaft", nach der Not hierarchisch, aber Smog demokratisch sei. Wer Kohle hat, kann sich in abgelegene Gegenden zurückziehen und auch dort in Saus und Braus leben bis die Krise ausgestanden ist, kann sich im Zweifelsfall auch die beste privatmedizinische Betreuung leisten. Nichts davon kann die flaschensammelnde Oma. Die ist auf das systematisch kaputtgesparte öffentliche Gesundheitssystem angewiesen.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das zugrundeliegende Gedankengut nicht. Wie gesagt, solange es die vermeintlich "richtigen" trifft,ist halt alles erlaubt. Rotfunk halt.



In solchen Situationen trennt sich bei Politikern die Spreu vom Weizen.
Ach so schlimme "Nazi"-Politiker wie zb. Söder bringen Stabilität rein und treffen wichtige Entscheidungen.

Viele rot-grüne wollen aber die Welt brennen sehen. Da offenbart sich halt deren teilweise radikales Gedankengut, auch wenn immer auf Satire gemacht wird.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Langsam reicht es mit deinem geistigen Dünnschiss und den Anschuldigungen. Alles was dir nicht passt ist Nazi.
> 
> Du kannst mal die Leute in den Ostblockstaaten fragen, was die so vom Sozialismus und dessen Auswüchsen so halten.
> 
> ...


Welche Leute genau? Vielleicht die Leute aus russischen Dörfern, die, die Folgen der Privatisierung hautnah erleben durften, oder die Gewinner, die sich mit Staatsknete gesund gestoßen haben? 

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, das kaum jemand die DDR oder die UdSSR wieder haben will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



> Vielleicht die Leute aus russischen Dörfern, die, die Folgen der Privatisierung hautnah erleben durften,


Kannst die ja mal fragen wie das so mit den Staudämmen war, die im Sozialismus gebaut wurden.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Viele rot-grüne wollen aber die Welt brennen sehen.



Wer denn genau?


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Was soll da sein? In den USA werden auch Staudämme gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll da sein? In den USA werden auch Staudämme gebaut.



Wird wohl darum gehen, dass für chinesische Staudämme Dörfer umgesiedelt wurden.
War aber beim Hoover Staudamm nicht anders. Darüberhinaus sind damals auch eine Menge Menschen beim Bau gestorben.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Durch die zockerei von der Finanzbranche haben weltweit viele ihre Jobs und Häuser  ersparnisse Rentenfonds verloren  

Und wer wurde mit Gelder geholfen ? 

Das blendet DJkuhpisse aus


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Durch die zockerei von der Finanzbranche haben weltweit viele ihre Jobs und Häuser  ersparnisse Rentenfonds verloren



Was vertraust du auch deinem Bankberater -- öhm Bankverkäufer natürlich, den niemand berät, sie wollen alle nur verkaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Vor allem, das jetzt erstmal von Finanzspritzen für Banken die Rede ist. Auf die Banken können wir gerade als erstes verzichten. 
EZB entlastet Banken massiv - FINANCE Magazin

Wenn sollte das Geld direkt an die Hilfsorganisationen und Krankenkassen verteilt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll da sein? In den USA werden auch Staudämme gebaut.



Ich glaube du solltest dir mal in den Mediatheken des von dir so geliebten ÖR die Sendungen zur Wolga ansehen. Dort wird das verständlich für dich erklärt.
Das passierte z.B auch in Rumänien.
Morgen kommt einer und dann ist dein Haus weg, damals übrigens ohne großartige Entschädigung.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

In Deutschland werden auch ganze Dörfer und Wälder für Braunkohle wegbaggert. 

Wenn es Demos gibt, werden diese mit massiver Polizeigewalt unterdrückt.

HAMBI – Der Kampf um den Hambacher Wald - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden auch ganze Dörfer und Wälder für Braunkohle wegbaggert.
> 
> Wenn es Demos gibt, werden diese mit massiver Polizeigewalt unterdrückt.
> 
> HAMBI – Der Kampf um den Hambacher Wald - ZDFmediathek


Wenn bei den Demos die Demonstranten sich nicht an Gesetze halten, passiert das. Oftmals sind das dann auch noch die Leute, die immer gerne gegen die Polizei arbeiten.
Leider ist in Deutschland Enteignung auch möglich.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest dir mal in den Mediatheken des von dir so geliebten ÖR die Sendungen zur Wolga ansehen. Dort wird das verständlich für dich erklärt.
> Das passierte z.B auch in Rumänien.



Werde doch mal konkreter. Link?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Werde doch mal konkreter. Link?



wolga staudaemme at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Wo ist das konkret?
Um welchen Staudamm geht es denn? Was ist da passiert? Was wurde gemacht und was versäumt?


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2020)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hr: EuropÃ¤ischer Gerichtshof bestÃ¤tigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn bei den Demos die Demonstranten sich nicht an Gesetze halten, passiert das.



Im Gegenteil die Behörden haben sich nicht an die Gesetze gehalten.
Antrag an Behoerden: So wollte RWE den Hambacher Forst raeumen lassen (Räumung abgelehnt, Räumung durchgeführt)

Und wie der Polizeieinsatz ablief, zeigt die Doku oben.


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Durch die zockerei von der Finanzbranche haben weltweit viele ihre Jobs und Häuser  ersparnisse Rentenfonds verloren
> 
> Und wer wurde mit Gelder geholfen ?
> 
> Das blendet DJkuhpisse aus


Deshalb kann man auch beide Systeme als gescheitert betrachten. Der Kapitalismus hatte den Vorteil, andere Länder ausbeuten zu können und das bedingt durch den Glauben ans System eine fortschreitende Verschuldung welche all den sogenannten Wohlstand finanziert hat, möglich war. Aber auch das System gerät seit langem ins stocken, weshalb man die Finanzmärkte liberalisierte hochriskante Anlageformen abgekoppelt vom realen Wirtschaftsgeschehen erdachte. Wir erleben seit einiger Zeit eine Insolvenzverschleppung und wenn erst das Bargeld abgeschafft wurde, damit man via Negativzins den Bürger zur Erhaltung des Systems noch restriktiver heranziehen kann, werden einige noch fluchen, das sie sich die elektronische Zahlweise herbeigesehnt haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand liberale Thesen vertritt und linke ablehnt, diesem dann als Nazi zu verunglimpfen ist erstens eine ziemlich üble Diffamierung an der Person und zweitens eine Verharmlosung der Geschichte des Nationalsozislismus. Ich vertrete ja auch oft nicht die Thesen von Dj Kuhpisse, aber nationalsozialistisches Gedankengut kann man ihm ja nun wahrlich nicht andichten. Der inflationäre Gebrauch der Nazikeule untermauert nur die Inkompetenz, argumentativ auch sachlicher Ebene zu agieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Nun Anbetracht dessen dass er schon ziemlich Rechte Parolen von sich gibt und das dieser Beitrag auch hier von Leuten gelikt wird, die rechts der Mitte stehen bin ich da doch anderer Meinung.


----------



## Andregee (15. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun Anbetracht dessen dass er schon ziemlich Rechte Parolen von sich gibt und das dieser Beitrag auch hier von Leuten gelikt wird, die rechts der Mitte stehen bin ich da doch anderer Meinung.



Was definiert man unter rechte Parolen? Das man linksideologische Wirtschaftspolik ablehnt sondern die Freiheit des Marktes propagiert? Das man auf die Gefahr hinweist daß Sozialismus als Top /Down Ideologie die freiheitlichen Grundrechte gefährdet? Oder das er sich klar von AFD und NPD distanziert? Man muss wirklich langsam an der Kompetenz zur Differenzierung zweifeln, wenn andere Meinungen, die nicht dem aktuell politischen Mainstream entsprechen sofort dem rechten Spektrum zugesprochen werden und so langsam muss man, auch wenn man völlig andere Ansichten als jemand wie er vertritt, was die ideale Gesellschaftsform betrifft, konstatieren, daß so manche Bedenken seinerseits, welche sich übrigens mit der von sehr bekannten Ökonomen was die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung bei weiter zunehmenden Eingriffen des Staates deckt, nicht ganz unbegründet sind. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch irgendetwas wesentliches überlesen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

1. Aktueller politischer Mainstream ist ein liberaler Kapitalismus mit Schlag in Richtung neoliberal. 

2. Wenn man andauernd vorm Sozialismus warnt sollte man nicht alles was sich im Rahmen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft bewegt als sozialistisch brandmarken.


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Was definiert man unter rechte Parolen? Das man linksideologische Wirtschaftspolik ablehnt sondern die Freiheit des Marktes propagiert? Das man auf die Gefahr hinweist daß Sozialismus als Top /Down Ideologie die freiheitlichen Grundrechte gefährdet?



Sicherlich nicht. Allerdings sind diejenigen, die sich beim Äußern oben genannter Standpunkte nicht in die rechtsextreme Ecke stellen lassen wollen, immer recht schnell dabei, Leute in die linksextreme Ecke zu stellen, die rechtsideologische Wirtschaftpolitik ablehnen und die Freiheit des Marktes gerne für Alle hätten und nicht nur für selektierte Marktteilnehmer, die dies zu Lasten der Übrigen praktizieren.

Generell täten Viele ganz gut daran, etwas stärker zu differenzieren. Der Welt ist nicht nur schwarz und weiß, rechts und links, rot und braun ... und weiter und so fort.



> Oder das er sich klar von AFD und NPD distanziert?



Es kommt eben darauf an, ob diese Distanzierung nur aus Lippenbekenntnissen der Kategorie "ich bin ja nicht rechts, aber ..." besteht.

Das gilt analog natürlich auch für die Distanzierung von anderen extremistischen Ausrichtungen.



> Man muss wirklich langsam an der Kompetenz zur Differenzierung zweifeln, wenn andere Meinungen, die nicht dem aktuell politischen Mainstream entsprechen sofort dem rechten Spektrum zugesprochen werden [...]



Der Mainstream ist in einer Demokratie die Summe aller existierenden Strömungen. Am stärksten präsent ist logischerweise der größtmögliche Konsens bzw. der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner eines Großteils der Deutschen.

Da es hier um den ÖR geht, vermisse ich nach wie vor Belege, dass dort *grundsätzlich* bestimmte Strömungen überrepräsentiert sind. Selbstverständlich gibt es Beiträge, die gewissen Rezipienten zu weit links, sozial oder grün sind sind. Allerdings gibt es mindestens ebenso viele Beiträge, die gewissen Rezipienten zu rechts, neoliberal oder wirtschaftsfreundlich sind. Das ist also kein Inhalts-, sondern ein Wahrnehmungsproblem.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*

Da verweise ich doch einmal ganz neutral auf Mann Sieber vom Dienstag: 
Mann, Sieber! vom 10. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## JePe (16. März 2020)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühr: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Erhebung und Durchsetzung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Denn welche Botschaft wird mit diesem "Beitrag" wohl verbreitet?



Welche denn? Hilf mir mal ueber die Strasse, denn ich komme beim besten Willen nicht drauf. Was Satire ist, weisst Du (hier ein Link zu einer von Dir regelmaessig selbst bemuehten Quelle)?

Man kann wirklich bloss hoffen, dass Figuren wie Du sich nur so dumm stellen.


----------

